# Naruto Chapter 549 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Predict Away. 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Grimzilla (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto and B vs Itachi and Nagato.

If done right, this fight will be better than Naruto vs Pain


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

nagato,itachi,naruto and Bee,nuff said.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

more kage fighting the mizukage shows some powerful genjutsu skills. maybe a small talk from naruto and itachi/nagato


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

maybe there is also an explanation about yin release as well.


----------



## whatuwan (Jul 20, 2011)

Itachi uses his crow that he implanted into naruto.


----------



## killa NOPH (Jul 20, 2011)

naruto/bee vs itachi/nagato and some of the kage fight


----------



## Penance (Jul 20, 2011)

I predict Naruto vs Itachi...


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 20, 2011)

I predict one of the most epic battles in Naruto history


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 20, 2011)

*Chapter 549 Prediction*:   Understanding of the Soul

Naruto reaffirms his vows to both Itachi and Nagato.   

With Nagato, he reaffirms his promise that he will make the world a peaceful place.   With Itachi, he once again vows that he will save Sasuke from the darkness.   He is happy and tells Naruto that he has given him the tools to help save his little brother and thanks him.

The two reveal their mission objective and the battle begins.


----------



## Crona (Jul 20, 2011)

I predict that giant clam is going to make Kabuto rage quit.


----------



## polskanaruto (Jul 20, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> I predict one of the most epic battles in Naruto history



yesssssss me too


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

It'll be stated that Black Raiton < Doton 

Naruto and Bee will be put under Tsukuyomi *at the same time* and he'll bring Nagato there , Itachi and Nagato will take the chance to talk with them about everything ( Madara , Uzumakis etc etc ) .

But Kabuto will realise the attack is not doing anything and he'll force Itachi to make a real Tsuky , Naruto will break out of it showing his new power , Killer bee will go Hachibi Mode and break it too and the real battle starts next chap


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi talk with Naruto and Bee, explaining things. They start to fight but nothing very serious yet.

Meanwhile the fight against the Kages continues.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto you have surpassed me, is this a sealing technique.... end chapter.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 20, 2011)

I want to say Zetsu...but I doubt he's showing up any time soon 

So I guess the Edo Kages continue to fight. Edo Mizukage tells a joke, a bunch of people die from busting a gut from laughing so hard.

Itachi and Nagato reveal they are in love, and Naruto and Killerbee are invited to the wedding . Oh and Itachi tells Naruto he has something important to say about the Crow, but fuck that Nagato and Itachi are getting married 

Seriously, I think at the end Itachi will begin to tell Naruto about the crow.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 20, 2011)

I predict Killerbee will get captured(at the very least, near capture by the end). Itachi uses his crow in Naruto that will free him from Kabuto's control(possibly an alteration on Minato's contract seal?). That, or Naruto already knows the contract seal and will try using it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2011)

I predict and hope for Nagato And Itachi to be defeated off panel in a comic relief way.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 20, 2011)

Some talk and then Itachi drags Nagato, Naruto and B on the spiritual plane where jinchuuriki house their bijuu and which we know the sharingan can reach and they fight there where Nagato won't be crippled and Itachi not weakened by his disease. 

Somewhere in between we'll get some scenes of Kabuto and the rest will be action on Gaara's sandlot.


----------



## Ejenku (Jul 20, 2011)

*I see madara and his edo pain breaking up the fight. Capturing Killer Bee*

Itachi and Nagato will be trolled. Killer bee is captured by Madara.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jul 20, 2011)

I predict that Naruto is gonna reach his limit and bee gets captured...this will take probably more than one chapter but i think its coming.Bee goes down.


----------



## Ayana (Jul 20, 2011)

Massive TnJ between Naruto and Itachi.
Oh, and giant clam eats everyone.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 20, 2011)

I predict Flashbacks, Lots and Lots of flashbacks.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 20, 2011)

Madara, please. I'd also like to see Bee & Naruto mention Kisame's death to Itachi.

But then that  comes towards the end of the fight and frees Itachi's soul.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 20, 2011)

Do we have a chapter title for the next chapter?

Anyway, could be a great battle if Kishi does it right. I predict first half talking, second half action(hopefully).


----------



## mellomuse (Jul 20, 2011)

Sasuke said:


> Madara, please. I'd also like to see Bee & Naruto mention Kisame's death to Itachi.
> 
> But then that  comes towards the end of the fight and frees Itachi's soul.



That would be 

I predict _something_ interesting and plot-essential will happen between Itachi and Naruto, but we won't even know it for another six months.  'Cause it has happened pretty much every time they've ever crossed paths.


----------



## BlazeD (Jul 20, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 549 Prediction*:   Understanding of the Soul
> 
> Naruto reaffirms his vows to both Itachi and Nagato.
> 
> ...



Pretty much this, with Itachi telling Naruto some key things that will help him get thru to/save Sasuke.  

The edo battles have been weak so far, really hope this is a REAL fight this time.  Stupid Kabuto needs to deactivate these guys and turn them into killing machines.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 20, 2011)

I PREDICT MORE ITACHI.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto shows why he GOAT!


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jul 20, 2011)

I dont now about the chapter but I can tell you what the forum will be like next week.
Two words..*SHIT STORM!*


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato's physical condition improves, NF explodes at the seems.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato's physical condition improves, NF explodes at the seems.



If Nagato can move properly on his own...I wont hesitate to call him Nagato's bitch


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jul 20, 2011)

I predict

Onoki falls against Muu while the 2nd Mizukage and 3rd Raikage start raping Gaara's Division with them both taking out the Division on mass until  the 1st and 2nd Divisions finally make it to give Gaara's division back up

Maybe we will get some talking between Nagato, Itachi and Naruto also I am hoping that maybe Neji or Hinata  see them facing off causing panic in the Divisions in what to do


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jul 20, 2011)

I predict Naruto will start to fight Itachi to try and talk to him about the truth that Madara told him, while they are fighting of course. 
I also believe he will try and talk to Naguto a bit too.

More talking then fighting in this chapter, and then the battle will start up more towards the end of it.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 20, 2011)

*I predict a loooong dialogue.

And maybe Itachi getting into Naruto's mind and talking to Kyuubi.*


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

Predict Naruto raping some people.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 20, 2011)

I wan't more Darui but i'm sure anyone would wan't to see there favorite character. Probably Naruto and Killer B versus Itachi and Nagato or its just going to be talking and then at the end when we think there about to fight the chapter ends.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 20, 2011)

Actually darui may appear soon, if they are still following Shikaku's initial strategic plans. Edo Raikage saying that Doton users need to attack him may be foreshadowing some form of battle with Kitsuchi and Kurotsuchi; division one may b moving to this part of the battle. Shikamaru may be aiding temari together with ino, chouji and Tenten as well? Lotsa possibilities


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jul 20, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Actually darui may appear soon, if they are still following Shikaku's initial strategic plans. Edo Raikage saying that Doton users need to attack him may be foreshadowing some form of battle with Kitsuchi and Kurotsuchi; division one may b moving to this part of the battle. Shikamaru may be aiding temari together with ino, chouji and Tenten as well? Lotsa possibilities



Yeah I agree they should still be following the original plan I fully expect Kitsuchi's and Darui's Division plus those that split off to reinforce Darui's division It should be interesting there is a lot of ways the next chapter can go especially if any of the sensors pick up on title bout for champion Tagteam Team Jinchuuruki Vs Team Eyeball


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

Lots of talking/reminiscing and the beginning of the actual battle.

I hope Itachi and Nagato both answer some of the lingering questions surrounding them.


----------



## mellomuse (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a feeling that this'll be a talk or cutaway chap and that it'll be at least another week before we see any actual fighting between Nagato/Itachi and Bee/Naruto, if we ever see any (I have a feeling Madara will drop in and spoil the action).  

If they do fight, it will be good.  I just remembered that Bee is basically immune to Sharingan, too.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto: Bee, don't look in Itachi's eyes! He'll use his genjutsu on you!

Itachi: He's right. Look away now.

Bee: Ain't no slack, Hachibi's got my back! I'll break it in one go, just like I did to his little bro!

Naruto: No, you don't unders-

Itachi: TSUKIYOMI!

Bee: Crud. (Thud!)


----------



## Combine (Jul 20, 2011)

I know everyone wants to see the big fight (hopefully there will be one), including myself.


But really, I'd actually like to see more of the clam!


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 20, 2011)

More Mizukage and his awesomeness!!!!!!

and then........the battle of all battle! *"The Super Heavyweight"* bout: Naruto & Bee vs Itachi & Nagato

all in all it will have to be *EPIC*


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 20, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Naruto: Bee, don't look in Itachi's eyes! He'll use his genjutsu on you!
> 
> Itachi: He's right. Look away now.
> 
> ...



That's so funny I would add it to my sig if we didn't have a limit.


----------



## jso (Jul 20, 2011)

I think we'll see them talking whilst Kage fight goes on. Maybe we'll get some action as the Kage fight tapers off but even then I think it'll definitely be an interrupted affair. Very excited about the whole affair but also worried cos there's so much that could potentially disappoint here.


----------



## Magnet (Jul 20, 2011)

the clam.....the bloody clam
and talking.


----------



## Friday (Jul 21, 2011)

Clam's screech or clam's song... Hypnosis


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 21, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Naruto: Bee, don't look in Itachi's eyes! He'll use his genjutsu on you!
> 
> Itachi: He's right. Look away now.
> 
> ...



Dont forget the next panel


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 21, 2011)

Clam action...


----------



## CA182 (Jul 21, 2011)

the Mizukage will steal the show again 

lol I bet Gamahiro appears and we're left with a cliffhanger. 551 - Frog vs Clam!!!

(I really should be all Itachi and Nagato!!!! But then Mr. Clam appeared... Proof that the Mizukage is awesome. )


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2011)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

I need to read the chapters that I've missed now :WOW


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 21, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Dont forget the next panel



Lmao!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 21, 2011)

I predict a very interesting chapter, regardless of there being a fight or not.

I also wouldn't mind see where exactly Madara and his Jinchuuriki henchmen are heading to.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 21, 2011)

the previews have been quite accurate as of late. when will we get or next one?


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> the previews have been quite accurate as of late. when will we get or next one?



Yeah. I'm wondering this too. 

Anyway, I expect some talk between Naruto and Itachi, probably a bit about Sasuke. I'm hoping the crow in the mouth thing gets revealed or, that the explanation at least starts by the end of the chapter. Regardless, I can't wait. Any chapter with Itachi is good enough for me.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2011)

kishi may focus on naruto/bee vs itachi/ nagato next chapter instead finish with the kages.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 21, 2011)

I predict that Itachi will tell Naruto about the 4th EMS ability which involves both Yin-ton and Yang-ton, he will replicate that ability by combining his Yin-ton powers that create forms out of nothing with Nagato's Yang-ton that gives those forms substance and life. This jutsu will be called Izanami and will be even more haxed then Izanagi since it could be applied not only on one's self but on others.


----------



## vered (Jul 21, 2011)

hmm i cant wait for the preview seeing as the previews were accurate as of late.


----------



## navy (Jul 21, 2011)

I predict kishi not returning to the kage battle, just like he did with everyone else.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 21, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm i cant wait for the preview seeing as the previews were accurate as of late.



Me too.

My prediction is Naruto and Itachi have a chat during the fight and ask him about the Uchiha massacre.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 21, 2011)

I dont want no damn talking. Fighting, then talking...
Naruto vs Pain style.


----------



## Klue (Jul 21, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm i cant wait for the preview seeing as the previews were accurate as of late.



When can we expect the preview?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 22, 2011)

i wonder if they won't fight and they'll be used to help bee and naruto beat madara.

...i just really don't want to see itachi trolled


----------



## vered (Jul 22, 2011)

i doubt they will be trolled.Itachi and Nagato are highlighted differently than all other edos that we've seen till now.kishi keeps telling us they are the strongest team of edos,that together they can achieve anything.they are going to face the top 2 jin and main characters as well in their importance and both their past and unfinished buisness with Naruto signify a deeper involvment.I assume that the fight with them will take between 6-9 chapters,though personally i hope for a 10 chapters fight.


----------



## Ferno (Jul 22, 2011)

Looking forward to see how the Godly duo will initiate their battle against Naruto and Bee, as I can't think how Nagato will get out of that awkward position. May be an Itachi shadow clone or a summon could support him whilst he does his jutsus? If it's a summon, it better not be more zombies.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 22, 2011)

*



			i doubt they will be trolled.Itachi and Nagato are highlighted differently than all other edos that we've seen till now.kishi keeps telling us they are the strongest team of edos,that together they can achieve anything.they are going to face the top 2 jin and main characters as well in their importance and both their past and unfinished buisness with Naruto signify a deeper involvment.I assume that the fight with them will take between 6-9 chapters,though personally i hope for a 10 chapters fight.
		
Click to expand...


There will be people who think they're trolled regardless the situation. I don't think we will see an lengthly fight like in pre Kage Summit days where all medium battles were six to seven chapters and all the major battles were ten to eleven chapters. Because that Kishimoto had been doing the battles like pre Shippuden days where minors battles were one to two chapters, the medium battles has four to five chapters and the major battles were six to eight chapters.

I do think this will be the first major battle of the war though*


----------



## NaruSaku12345 (Jul 23, 2011)

Itachi & Naruto talk about Sasuke. Killer Bee and Nagato make coments along the way. At the end of chappie, fight begins. There's my two cents.


----------



## Setas1999 (Jul 23, 2011)

Gaara vs edo Mizukage and raikage.Dwarf vs Muu few pages of Naruto Bee vs Itachi Nagato(I would want just talk about Itachi gift)maybe Kakashi doing some epic shit.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 23, 2011)

We get a couple of pages with Mizukage using his special Yinton ability and Raikage using black lightning, then a couple of pages of talk between Naruto, Nagato and Itachi and at the end of the chapter Itachi atempts to start the fight with genjutsu which fails the next chapter .


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2011)

Chapter will mostly be comprised of Naruto/Bee and Nagato/Itachi. It's time for the war's first major battle.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 23, 2011)

I want a full-chapter of Naruto + Bee vs Nagato + Itachi , the rest is all filler (except Mizukage  ) and can wait 2/3 chapters


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2011)

it is not filler since it is done by kishi and it is in the manga ^

i think we may not see much of naruto and the others and most the chapter will be the kages fight and them sealing the zombies away.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 23, 2011)

They're Filler compared to the Main Powerhouses in Naruto 

Bottom Line : This battle is more important than anything that's is happening in the War at the moment , so Kishi should focus on it and make a good 2/3 Chapters Epic Fight with only * short or none * cuts .


----------



## Immortal (Jul 23, 2011)

Am I the only one that doesn't think there will be a lot of fighting done? I'm trying not to get as hyped up as the rest of you.


----------



## LoT (Jul 23, 2011)

Naruto accidentally frees Orochimaru.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2011)

LoT said:


> Naruto accidentally frees Orochimaru.



i doubt this is possible because if it was kabuto would have had itachi free oro. it is probably permanent.


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2011)

Edo battle lasts another 3 chap, at least (what I'm thinking).

Little chat, battle gets started (at the END of the chapter ), Madara might take a panel or two to consider Itachi and Nagato's revival.

Long-term: Nagato wears Naruto out and lets Itachi mindfuck him. Itachi and Naruto have one of those ethereal state of mind chats via Sharingan (Itachi has some 'splainin to do) within seconds. Naruto comes to with greater mastery over Genjutsu and blitzes Itachi and Nagato.

Killer Bee fights Itachi for a while, then fights Nagato and sees that he can go head to head with Bee in Hachibi mode.



That would make my day.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 24, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i doubt this is possible because if it was kabuto would have had itachi free oro. it is probably permanent.



or, more likely, there's no need to free Orochimaru since Kabuto found one of the escaped snakes which is now joined to Kabuto's butt.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 24, 2011)

So... When are we getting a preview?


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2011)

Immortal said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't think there will be a lot of fighting done? I'm trying not to get as hyped up as the rest of you.



You're clearly the most level headed person here.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 24, 2011)

the death of killer bee  until somehow he gets reborn and becomes a pseudo jinchuriki where he regains all his hachibi's power, but now madara can get on with his plans

or

no fight happens, they just talk about life while it cuts back to the giant clam stomping fodders while gaara cries

or

itachi and nagato tell naruto and bee that their mother loved them, making them all start crying and having flashbacks for a full chapter, and finally learning what "love" is.


----------



## AeroNin (Jul 24, 2011)

you will all be disappointed and upset


:LolkishiIsatroll


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 24, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> We get a couple of pages with Mizukage using his special Yinton .



I have no idea what that is, do you mean *In*ton?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 24, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> We get a couple of pages with Mizukage using his special Yinton ability and Raikage using black lightning, then a couple of pages of talk between Naruto, Nagato and Itachi and at the end of the chapter Itachi atempts to start the fight with genjutsu which fails the next chapter .


you know it is inton and youton, not yinton and yangton right...?


----------



## Cjones (Jul 24, 2011)

Some talking more than likely then a quick scuffle.

I honestly don't think Bee/Naruto were Nagato/Itachi's targets in the first place, but now that they've run into each other, maybe we'll learn some things.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 24, 2011)

Uchiha Itachi and Uzumaki Nagato versus Uzumaki Naruto and Kirabi​


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 24, 2011)

I predict someone else will enter this fight.
Kabuto perhaps?


Or Kakashi, gawd I'm praying it will be Kaka-sensei


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hmm, it's hard to call what will become of the Kage scuffle now. Muu will definitely be out before it's over, but Raikage seems reserved for A and Mizukage is anyone's guess. Maybe the ET survivors from the beach and desert fronts will be used to guard Akatsuki HQ alongside new summons when it's time for the Alliances final assault? 



vered said:


> I assume that the fight with them will take between 6-9 chapters,though personally i hope for a 10 chapters fight.



Wouldn't get my hopes up, I'd say 6 chapters max (the rest of the volume) maybe even less. Honestly I think 5 would be more than enough to give a good fight.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2011)

kabuto was surprised with naruto after he killed toroi he probably sent nagato and itachi to see what narutos power is. he has always had a weird obsession with . he thinks naruto created the new kabuchimaru, he probably wants to test naruto for some reason.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 24, 2011)

Naruto finishes Itachi and then proceeds to fight Nagato.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 25, 2011)

CCC = Clam and Crow's Chapter


----------



## auem (Jul 25, 2011)

i predict kabuchi...


----------



## Boradis (Jul 25, 2011)

*PRESS RELEASE*

*Researchers at the National Institute for Ninja and Jutsu Analysis Predict Naruto Will Prevail in Combat With Itachi and Nagato*

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
July 24, 2011
Contact: 

HONOLULU - SCIENTISTS at the National Institute for Ninja and Jutsu Analysis (NINJA) predict the two-man Allied Shinobi Force (ASF) cell of Naruto and Killer B will likely overcome the team of Itachi and Nagato when hostilities commence. 

The predictions are the result of numerous simulations performed at NINJA's Chakra Propulsion Laboratories (CPL) in Honolulu, Hawaii. Advanced computer modeling generates a highly detailed combat scenario based on the latest field data. As repeated run-throughs are performed patterns of probability emerge which are condensed into a most likely overall outcome. Past predictions by the NINJA/CPL research team have had an accuracy rating of over 90 percent. 

The following video contains highlights of the hand-to-hand conflict phases. To adjust for recent leaps in Naruto's abilities, Yondaime Hokage was added to his cell.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ccc-gMfdNs[/YOUTUBE]

*Summary*

*Phase One: Encounter*

The conflict will not go well at first for the ASF team as Naruto is pushed to the limits of his chakra reserves and control over the kyubi. The kyubi then senses this weakness and takes the opportunity to attempt to kill or take over Naruto's body -- possibly falling prey to Itachi's mangekyō sharingan. Only the timely intervention of Killer B, who is largely kept occupied by Nagato, will bring Naruto back to himself.

*Phase Two: Crisis*

Itachi aggressively presses his advantage by summoning Susanoo. But having further explored his limits, and perhaps negotiating a cease fire with the Kyubi, Naruto regains his balance and bounces back. During combat Itachi will begin to reveal key information regarding the sharingan, leading to a powerful cathartic moment for Naruto. Possibilities include:

	A: Kabuto erasing the personalities of Itachi and Nagato at an emotionally significant moment.
	B: Itachi explaining the relationship between the Kyubi and the sharingan.
	C: Itachi revealing the secret of the crow he force-fed Naruto.
	D: The Kyubi itself revealing significant information regarding its relationship with the sharingan and the Jubi's relationship with the rinnegan.
	E: Killer B being captured or killed.

This event fully restores Naruto's power and focus.

*Phase 3: Power Up*

Naruto goes buck wild on his opponents and rasen-shurikens them to smithereens. A further Kyubi chakra-powered transformation is also possible.

*Phase 4: Aftermath*

Following ground combat a number of resolutions become possible.

* If the Hachibi is captured Naruto will immediately take the fight to Madara.

* Members of the ASF Deus Ex Machina Squad conveniently arrive with sealing containers. Naruto and B will then move on to aiding the rest of the ASF forces.

* If the Hachibi is captured but Naruto is unable to seal Itachi and Nagato personally, he will be rescued at the last instant by an unlikely ally -- Sasuke.

--
.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 25, 2011)

Predicting the Mizukage to be the first Genjutsu user to not affect People but surroundings due to his Yin Element.
Raikage bowling away the Shinobi with Temari being the Main force to go against him.

Team Nagachi and Ni Jinchuuriki will have a convo.

We see Madara and his Paths stroll around more and being close to their destination.

End we see Nagato and Itachi losing their Emotions and going on to attack Naruto and Bee.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Predicting the Mizukage to be the first Genjutsu user to not affect People but surroundings due to his Yin Element.



First person since Kotetsu and Izumo during the Chunin Exams. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









They probably copied him though.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 25, 2011)

I would love for Madara to appear and tell Nagato he killed Konan, moar pain!


----------



## Greedy master (Jul 25, 2011)

i predict kurenai will appear to help against the mizukage since she is a genjutsu expert , probably some talking between itachi nagato and naruto but mainly focus on the kages so we can finish with this and move forward to more interesting things.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 25, 2011)

So when will we have the preview ? Seeing as the past week it was always spot on


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jul 25, 2011)

I predict Itachi tells Naruto that to beat him he must hurry and rip out his eyes!  Naruto rushes him with his super speed pins Itachi to the ground and rips out his eyeballs.  The panel scrolls left and Sasuke just arrived and sees Naruto on top of Itachi corpse holding his eyeballs and goes:


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So when will we have the preview ? Seeing as the past week it was always spot on



I definitely thought we would have one by now.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 25, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> I predict Itachi tells Naruto that to beat him he must hurry and rip out his eyes!  Naruto rushes him with his super speed pins Itachi to the ground and rips out his eyeballs.  The panel scrolls left and Sasuke just arrived and sees Naruto on top of Itachi corpse holding his eyeballs and goes:



that would be lolz since it was sasuke who really did rip out itachi's eyes


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 25, 2011)

vered said:


> maybe there is also an explanation about yin release as well.



I made a post about that subject some 10 months ago.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 25, 2011)

Personally, I'm not looking forward to the chatter part. Naruto will tell Itachi how much he loves Sasuke, and Nagato will wank over the blond boy, as he's one of the top worshippers along with Gaara and Tsunade.

Itachi would better not vanish now, so that he can meet Sasuke later. They have a lot to talk about.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jul 25, 2011)

Sasuke will definitely be in this chapter, thanks to Itachi.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 25, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi are about to fight the only ones who are capable of defeating them in the war. Well, aside from the kages. 

But I do hope they will get past this fight and remain longer in the arc. They have barely started having screentime.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 25, 2011)

Nagato asks Naruto "what's up with the peace situation?"


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 25, 2011)

Probably some kage action, and little to no itachi/naruto.  Hopefully not 


btw, should we expect early spoilers if Itachi is in it?


----------



## Immortal (Jul 25, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Nagato asks Naruto "what's up with the peace situation?"



LMAO.

"I see you're making progress Naruto-kun...."


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

Naruto coughs up the crow who spits out Kisame.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2011)

More than anything else, I would love to see Nagato put Bee in the Boston Crab.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 25, 2011)

A little bit of talking  and then Naruto uses Rasengan and Nagato absorbs it which gives him enough life energy to walk again. The chapter ends with all of them charging at each other.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> A little bit of talking  and then Naruto uses Rasengan and Nagato absorbs it which gives him enough life energy to walk again. The chapter ends with all of them charging at each other.



That has to be the worst thing I have ever read.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 25, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Personally, I'm not looking forward to the chatter part. Naruto will tell Itachi how much he loves Sasuke, and Nagato will wank over the blond boy, as he's one of the top worshippers along with Gaara and Tsunade.
> 
> Itachi would better not vanish now, so that he can meet Sasuke later. They have a lot to talk about.



itachi wont meet sasuke he a,ready told him during their battle that  was the last time. and sasuke would disapoint him to much in how much sasuke failed him. so i think itachi will be sealed here. i doubt kishi will want itachi to see sasuke right now he has fallen in to darkness to much and become madaras pawn.


----------



## VoDe (Jul 25, 2011)

Where's the preview.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 25, 2011)

VoDe said:


> Where's the preview.



No preview this week it seems.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 25, 2011)

What ? No preview , they're trolling us 

The most important chapter in a Year doesn't have one ?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 25, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> What ? No preview , they're trolling us
> 
> The most important chapter in a Year doesn't have one ?



there was not a preview a couple chapter ago as well. there not trolling.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> What ? No preview , they're trolling us
> 
> The most important chapter in a Year doesn't have one ?



They didn't want to spoil us, don't be mad.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 25, 2011)

I predict Itachi gets fodderized in one chapter


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jul 25, 2011)

I doubt we see Naruto and Itachi this chapter. Gaara is still fight the Kages and I think Kishi will use this chapter to end that.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> I doubt we see Naruto and Itachi this chapter. Gaara is still fight the Kages and I think Kishi will use this chapter to end that.



Just like he used chapter 525 to end the revived Seven Swordsmen with Kakashi's rampage?


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Just like he used chapter 525 to end the revived Seven Swordsmen with Kakashi's rampage?



Would be funny if you jynxed it and we end up getting Kakashi this week.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2011)

Again Klue .


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 25, 2011)

i predict half or the majority of chapter focusess on the edo duo vs the jins duo and the rest of the chapter focuses on the kage battle. we may also get a bit of madara and/ or kabuto. 

you know what, it's time to pull a Bart:
*
Enter: House of EMS Sasuke! *


----------



## Dashido (Jul 25, 2011)

I predict Muu Genjutsu

And Itachi


----------



## Kaizoku Kage (Jul 25, 2011)

Itachi: Naruto, how strong have you become?
Naruto: *Teleports behind Itachi with a Rasenshuriken*
Itachi: What?! When did he...?! Mangekyou Sharingan!
Naruto: I'm sorry, Itachi... but I have no time to mess around!

That would be cool, but it'll never happen. I actually like Itachi just as much as Naruto, so I hope it's gonna be an actual battle.


----------



## Deadly Monk (Jul 25, 2011)

Kaizoku Kage said:


> Itachi: Naruto, how strong have you become?
> Naruto: *Teleports behind Itachi with a Rasenshuriken*
> Itachi: What?! When did he...?! Mangekyou Sharingan!
> Naruto: I'm sorry, Itachi... but I have no time to mess around!
> ...



Or him and Itachi have a conversation first then your prediction happens.

I hope Nagato sits down like a Buddha statue when doing his techniques, that would look so cool.


----------



## vered (Jul 25, 2011)

Deadly Monk said:


> Or him and Itachi have a conversation first then your prediction happens.
> 
> I hope Nagato sits down like a Buddha statue when doing his techniques, that would look so cool.



i hope so too.its actually my current prediction for Nagato,that is ofcourse unlesss he heals up.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 25, 2011)

nagato pulls a yoda


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe Nagato can use Shinra Tensei without a limit from his original body, like a telekinetic ability,that way he wont even have to move a musscle to fight. Forming hand seals would be nice but he wont have the time given his cripple condition .
The other possibility is that Nagato will fight through Itachi, like take over his body and fuse his Rinnegan powers with Itachi's MS.
I can clearly see an Enma/Susanoo fusion now


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 25, 2011)

The only problem is that Itachi would need to protect him if Nagato is truly immobile, which would result in Susano'o early-early on and kind of boring. I'm expecting some level of mobility from all combatants, Nagato included.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 25, 2011)

Naruto Rasenganrangan's the both of them which stuns them and they sneek away...LIKE BOSSES.


----------



## Shiorin (Jul 25, 2011)

I want Nagato to arrange his face in the shape of Deva Path's "I'm a boss" expression and tell Naruto, "Son, I am disappoint."

I also want Itachi to one-shot somebody, because fighting with him usually results in some non-Uchiha getting one-shotted. Can't break tradition.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 25, 2011)

i am thinking more than naruto vs itachi and nagato, this is going to turn into a itachi vs nagato fantard war.


----------



## jso (Jul 25, 2011)

Strategos said:


> The only problem is that Itachi would need to protect him if Nagato is truly immobile, which would result in Susano'o early-early on and kind of boring. I'm expecting some level of mobility from all combatants, Nagato included.


Are you implying Remote Susanoo?


----------



## Hexa (Jul 25, 2011)

Sasuke moved independently of Susano'o at one point.  It's possible Itachi can leave Susano'o if he chose to do so.  It is something that would be a bad idea in general, however.

I'm still guessing Nagato gets a wheelchair-type thing back.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 25, 2011)

I guess this chapter will be a make or break with the 'Nagato can/can't walk' arguments.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I predict Itachi's gift is a Tsukuyomi genjutsu message set to activate when Naruto looks into Sasuke's EMS.


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

No takers for my "crow spits out Kisame" theory?


----------



## vered (Jul 25, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I guess this chapter will be a make or break with the 'Nagato can/can't walk' arguments.



indeed or will he go through some kind of transformation argument ive had over the past 2+years now.this is the time for answers.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 25, 2011)

Itachi does a A-rank Suiton.
Believe it.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2011)

vered said:


> indeed or will he go through some kind of transformation argument ive had over the past 2+years now.this is the time for answers.



If Nagato transform, Kishi owes us an 8-10+ chapter fight.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 25, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I guess this chapter will be a make or break with the 'Nagato can/can't walk' arguments.



Does he really need to walk to be potent? Know what position I think he is going to take?




Think about it. He doesn't need to move

Tendou gives him the ability to use shinra tensei and bansho ten'in.
Repelling attacks toward him, and drawing in the jinchuuriki. Chibaku tensei is actually worth using now, and would be FAR stronger.

Asuradou?
I assume that is where he gets the ability to grow his Mazou Metal.

Ningendou allows for him to absorb the souls of whoever he touches, making CQC impossible.

Chikushodou would allow him to summon the remaining animals, and possibly some other paths of pain.

Gakidou makes it so that NONE of the chakra based attacks work.

Narakudou possibly allows for him to heal his wounds that edo tensei won't, and bring him back to his former self.


He is set, believe it or not, and with the ability to use them all, and even more jutsu, he is fine.



Nagato is set.
Itachi is set.


----------



## vered (Jul 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> If Nagato transform, Kishi owes us an 8-10+ chapter fight.



Nagato transforming would be an  amazing thing to witness(especialy after all  ive been through arguing in favor of this over most of Naruto/pain battle after the first Nagatos appearence). however,the more accurate number should be 6-8 chapters.i doubt we'll get a pain vs naruto length battle.
my bet at the moment is for Enma to restore Nagatos body to its former self,or use Asura realm powers for some kind of body modification.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 26, 2011)

I honestly don't think it will be anywhere near that long.  I expect 3-4 chapters at most.  Unless it's really spread out.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 26, 2011)

It's the main character's first fight in ages, with his new power-up, and contains three other highly plot-relevant characters. It's going to be 6-10 chapters.

The author already hyped Itachi and Nagato as being able to do nearly anything, and as coincidence would have it, they run in to the main protagonists.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 26, 2011)

Fights only last beyond 3 chapters if there is plot relevance. The characters involved are strong, but this fight isn't anything major for the story.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 26, 2011)

Killer Bee needs to be captured for the antagonists'/driving plot-line to continue, and no other individual can do it aside from Madara. And I don't see Madara being matched with Killer Bee. Hence, plot-relevant.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 26, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Killer Bee needs to be captured for the antagonists'/driving plot-line to continue, and no other individual can do it aside from Madara. And I don't see Madara being matched with Killer Bee. Hence, plot-relevant.



Sasuke will probably get his rematch against Killer Bee ,it was hinted long time ago .


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 26, 2011)

Sasuke is going to be fighting Kabuto, Madara, and Naruto IMO.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 26, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Sasuke is going to be fighting Kabuto, Madara, and Naruto IMO.



Madara is saved for Naruto since Naruto is the only one who can kill Juubi Madara with Minato's "That jutsu ".


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 26, 2011)

I doubt Bee will ever be captured. Madara got his substitutes.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 26, 2011)

> I doubt Bee will ever be captured. Madara got his substitutes.


Then why is he heading towards Naruto and Bee? He would've casted Mugen Tsukyomi immediately after obtaining KinGin.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jul 26, 2011)

Kabuto summoned too many ETs to control all of them to a T. Itachi and Nagato will be just talking to Naruto and giving him intel on Madara. Kabuto needs them if he betrays Madara and there has been some doubt about Sasuke surpassing Itachi...so they will fight or talk later.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 26, 2011)

I doubt that he's using kin and gin as substitutes. If he did then why did he only make his move after Naruto and Bee made theirs?


----------



## blacksword (Jul 26, 2011)

> I doubt that he's using kin and gin as substitutes. If he did then why did he only make his move after Naruto and Bee made theirs?


yep. Madara wouldn't bother to send Zetsu after Damyo if he could use Kin and Gin as substitutes from the beginning. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 26, 2011)

What Madara is doing is a little hazy since he's apparently not heading toward Naruto and B.  But maybe he is heading there to clean up expecting Nagato and Itachi to fail.  Or maybe he's heading toward the alliance headquarters, but the sensor system should pick him up well before he reaches there if that's the case.  

Regardless, Madara still needs the real deal, but the idea that Kin/Gin are "substitutes" basically came from Madara himself.  I still kind of question whether he needs the missing half of the Kyuubi as well.


----------



## handsock (Jul 26, 2011)

I predict the B/Naruto vs. Itachi/Nagato fight will be off-paneled. But will be revealed mid-Naruto/Sasuke fight.


----------



## redman919 (Jul 26, 2011)

I predict itachi's susanno spamM!!!


----------



## Marsala (Jul 26, 2011)

Hexa said:


> What Madara is doing is a little hazy since he's apparently not heading toward Naruto and B.  But maybe he is heading there to clean up expecting Nagato and Itachi to fail.  Or maybe he's heading toward the alliance headquarters, but the sensor system should pick him up well before he reaches there if that's the case.
> 
> Regardless, Madara still needs the real deal, but the idea that Kin/Gin are "substitutes" basically came from Madara himself.  I still kind of question whether he needs the missing half of the Kyuubi as well.



Probably not now that he has Kin/Gin. My guess is that he definitely needs the Hachibi (or all but one tentacle in Bee; that could save Bee, if the extraction is stopped right before the end and Madara still gets all he needs) and then, by adding Kin/Gin, the Juubi would eventually fully regenerate... but adding Naruto would finish it _today_.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 26, 2011)

I predict itachi getting outclassed by Rikudo Naruto within half a chapter. After that Itachi will decide to tell the truth about Uchiha massacre to Naruto.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 26, 2011)

We can assume that Kabuto sent Nagato and Itachi toward Naruto and Bee in order to anticipate and thwart Madara's plot ...

So we can reasonably predict some chattering between nagato-Itachi and Naruto -about madara and sasuke, and the following of kage's fight... 

The capture of the 8 tails would be epic, but would means either Naruto's defeat or edo Nagato and Itachi's one...


----------



## blacksword (Jul 26, 2011)

> We can assume that Kabuto sent Nagato and Itachi toward Naruto and Bee in order to anticipate and thwart Madara's plot ...


Kabuto never sent Nagato and Itachi after Bee and Naruto. They ran into team doojutsu by accident.


----------



## The Spartan (Jul 26, 2011)

I predict Madara reaching HQ, and casting Magen tsukuyomi, then Itachi and Nagato countering it.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 26, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Killer Bee needs to be captured for the antagonists'/driving plot-line to continue, and no other individual can do it aside from Madara. And I don't see Madara being matched with Killer Bee. Hence, plot-relevant.



Yes and he won't be captured anytime soon.  Sasuke will most likely do it.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 26, 2011)

aren't we supposed to get an early chapter this week?


----------



## vered (Jul 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> aren't we supposed to get an early chapter this week?



no.we'll get tomorrow as usual.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 26, 2011)

When is Jump usually released in their country  ? Tuesday ? Anyone knows ?

I really want to see Naruto tanking Tsukuyomi or breaking it * with a Chakra-Hand Kai with his real arms crossed while mocking Itachi *


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 26, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> *When is Jump usually released in their country  ? Tuesday ? Anyone knows ?
> *
> I really want to see Naruto tanking Tsukuyomi or breaking it * with a Chakra-Hand Kai with his real arms crossed while mocking Itachi *



The Monday *AFTER* we get the chapter. So the jump that we get tomorrow is actually released in japan on the 1st of August. The way we get them earlier is that thy are shipped out to stores earlier and some store owners don't care and sell them early.


----------



## auem (Jul 26, 2011)

i still don't understand why nagato-itachi been described as madara's most trusted...we may get some hint this chapter...


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 26, 2011)

auem said:


> i still don't understand why nagato-itachi been described as madara's most trusted...we may get some hint this chapter...


It means he puts the most trust into their abilities in comparison to other ET's


----------



## calimike (Jul 26, 2011)

yep, spoiler is out late tonight.  Pls remember WSJ# 35-36 (double issue) got early out on 8/6 Saturday


----------



## Grimzilla (Jul 26, 2011)

calimike said:


> yep, spoiler is out late tonight.  Pls remember WSJ# 35-36 (double issue) got early out on 8/6 Saturday



Oh, so after the week of August 6 we will have a "no chap" week.

Now we all know how this works peeps, that day will have a ridiculously huge cliffhanger that'll cause all uber-fans to go nuts, so what will it be?

Let's Predict!

1) Madara and his Six Paths do something

2) Hinata reveals an confession answer via flashback and it's *cliffhanger*

3) Sakura does something

4) Itachi and Naruto FU-SION-HA!

5) Sasuke EMS revealed to be *cliffhanger* right before it is revealed


----------



## Boradis (Jul 26, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Fights only last beyond 3 chapters if there is plot relevance. The characters involved are strong, but this fight isn't anything major for the story.



A million times this. Fights in action comics which are at heart about opposing viewpoints are just conversations that use violence as a form of punctuation.

We already know Nagato and Naruto have nothing new to talk about ...


> "So... how's death treating ya?"
> 
> "Not bad, up until this whole enslavement thing anyway. But what about you, eh? Have you asked that girl out yet? Huh? Huh?"
> 
> ...



Naruto and Itachi, on the other hand ...



> "Sorry! But I've been wanting to ask, when you stuck that thing down my throat ..."
> 
> "Ewwww!"
> 
> ...



I just realized that Naruto is basically Butters.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 26, 2011)

I predict no Itachi, Nagato, Naruto and Killer B this chapter. 

Oh, the tears!!!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> Oh, so after the week of August 6 we will have a "no chap" week.
> 
> Now we all know how this works peeps, that day will have a ridiculously huge cliffhanger that'll cause all uber-fans to go nuts, so what will it be?
> 
> ...



all the other ones except 2 are likely as cliff hanger i doubt kishi would waste it on that


the most likely ones would be madara attacking someone and sasuke's ems being revealed.



Sniffers said:


> I predict no Itachi, Nagato, Naruto and Killer B this chapter.
> 
> Oh, the tears!!!



i actually expect this to happen i think he will finish with the kages first or go to mei vs zetsu


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 26, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Yes and he won't be captured anytime soon.  Sasuke will most likely do it.



Wouldnt that rape his redemption?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 26, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I predict no Itachi, Nagato, Naruto and Killer B this chapter.
> 
> Oh, the tears!!!



Don't say that.

I'd be hurt. 

I can feel the anticipation on this forum. This battle has the potential to spark one of the most insane tardwars in the history of manga/anime forums.


----------



## Klue (Jul 26, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> 5) Sasuke EMS revealed to be *cliffhanger* right before it is revealed



Perfect time to reveal his EMS. 

Either during or right after Itachi kicks the bucket, for a second time, Sasuke will remove his bandages. 

Still, it would be a crime for the two not to meet again.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 26, 2011)

Sasuke freezes time.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 26, 2011)

I predict Itachi joining the club of the Minato fanboys after saying something like " What speed !!!! My sharingan can't keep up !!!! It was to be expected from the son of the Lord 4th Hokage "


----------



## Klue (Jul 26, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Sasuke freezes time.



If that's his EMS' power, he'd be unstoppable.

I doubt it will be something that amazing; although, something greater than Susanoo is to be expected.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 26, 2011)

Kishi probably will make Sasuke have rinnegan after he is unbandaged. He has become very lazy lately with new moves and abilities for his characters. This can be judged on his inability to come up with *new* and great jutsus(look at Madara and Kabuto for example).


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 26, 2011)

Sasuke freezing time is like a mindfuck.

I vote for this power


----------



## vered (Jul 26, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Kishi probably will make Sasuke have rinnegan after he is unbandaged. He has become very lazy lately with new moves and abilities for his characters. This can be judged on his inability to come up with *new* and great jutsus(look at Madara and Kabuto for example).



most likely he will have the elder brother eyes or somthing similar.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> If that's his EMS' power, he'd be unstoppable.
> 
> I doubt it will be something that amazing; although, something greater than Susanoo is to be expected.



if that was the ems power i wonder why madara lost to shodai. maybe he will get a space time jutsu or it is hard to guess a power above sussano for ems. maybe he makes gejutsu reality.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 26, 2011)

The EMS will be like MS on steroids, besically the old MS abilities x 10 times stronger and perhaps one unique jutsu .Then there is also the possibility that EMS transferes Itachi's battle experience and even chakra affinities so Sauce might gain Suiton as his third element.


----------



## Brickhunt (Jul 26, 2011)

Turn out their meeting is a Genjutsu casted by the 2nd Mizukage's clam. For no logical reason at all except for trolling the readers


----------



## blacksword (Jul 26, 2011)

> most likely he will have the elder brother eyes or somthing similar.


Doesn't matter what kind of design Sasuke gets. I'm talking about it's powers and abilites. Considering Kishi's lack of creativity it's seem unlikely that Sasuke will gain new set of jutsus by getting EMS


----------



## Klue (Jul 26, 2011)

Brickhunt said:


> Turn out their meeting is a Genjutsu casted by the 2nd Mizukage's clam. For no logical reason at all except for trolling the readers



I don't see anyone having an issue with that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 26, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I predict itachi getting outclassed by Rikudo Naruto within half a chapter. After that *Itachi will decide to tell the truth about Uchiha massacre to Naruto.*


but Madara already told him that.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> but Madara already told him that.



he told him madaras version. some part may have been truth but not all of it.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 26, 2011)

I predict Itachi telling Naruto. You wont be able to defeat Sasuke at this level. If Naruto faces Itachi MS techniques. Best believe Sasuke will have a new bunch.

 I think Sasuke is not getting EMS. I think he will unlock Sharinnegan.  Then he will obtain Rinne Mangekyo.

 Also. Be prepared. We will see Sasuke after this fight when Itachi is done talking about him.

Bee and Naruto will split up. Bee will learn something and have to report it back to HQ asap. Most likely Madara's exact base of operations and the secret entrance. Naruto will go on ahead. A big fight will go on at HQ. Tsunade will die. by Madaras hands. But the assuming force is to powerful. And madara gets pushed back.
 They mobilze to attack the hideout. Raikge and Bee will take charge Using Darui and Kakashi division. to attack  Madara strong hold. Only to encounter Uchiha Sasuke. And thats your X-mas present


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 26, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> I predict Itachi telling Naruto. You wont be able to defeat Sasuke at this level. If Naruto faces Itachi MS techniques. Best believe Sasuke will have a new bunch.
> 
> _ I think Sasuke is not getting EMS. I think he will unlock Sharinnegan.  Then he will obtain Rinne Mangekyo_



And become the Juubi jinchuriki and be able to fly and make the most delicious pudding?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 26, 2011)

Gabe said:


> he told him madaras version. some part may have been truth but not all of it.



Or simply lack information such as Danzo and Madara having met in the Massacre Night.

Possibly something about Shisui and what the suicide note meant by being unable to walk out a "Path" any further.

Itachi could give quite the info regarding these matters.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 26, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> And become the Juubi jinchuriki and be able to fly and make the most delicious pudding?



Has to surpass Madara and the Elder brother someway


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Has to surpass Madara and the Elder brother someway



 he will probably surpass ems madara that lost to shodai not this madara with rinnegan and sharingan. the only one with his probably get the Sharinnegan not sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Jul 26, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> I predict Itachi telling Naruto. You wont be able to defeat Sasuke at this level. If Naruto faces Itachi MS techniques. Best believe Sasuke will have a new bunch.
> 
> I think Sasuke is not getting EMS. I think he will unlock Sharinnegan.  Then he will obtain Rinne Mangekyo.
> 
> ...



Words cannot accurately capture the intensity of my lawl, if Sasuke were to obtain - what is essentially called - the Mangekyou Rinnegan.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 26, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> I predict Itachi telling Naruto. You wont be able to defeat Sasuke at this level. If Naruto faces Itachi MS techniques. Best believe Sasuke will have a new bunch.
> 
> I think Sasuke is not getting EMS. I think he will unlock Sharinnegan.  Then he will obtain Rinne Mangekyo.
> 
> ...



Or the most likely scenario that was forshadowed before, Madara will appear in front of Sasuke and tell him that the only way he can beat Naruto is if he gains the chakra stored inside Gedo Mazou  But Naruto will gain a new power up when he tames Kyuubi and learns Uzumaki sealing jutsu and "That jutsu ".


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 26, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> I predict Itachi telling Naruto. You wont be able to defeat Sasuke at this level. If Naruto faces Itachi MS techniques. Best believe Sasuke will have a new bunch.
> 
> I think Sasuke is not getting EMS. I think he will unlock Sharinnegan.  Then he will obtain Rinne Mangekyo.
> 
> ...



Sasuke will unlock this eye after he said he felt Itachi's power flowing within him indicating EMS?


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 26, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Don't say that.
> 
> I'd be hurt.






Divinstrosity said:


> I can feel the anticipation on this forum. This battle has the potential to spark one of the most insane tardwars in the history of manga/anime forums.


It certainly does! Emotion will sweep the boards. Kishimoto is playing fire as hot as the sun with this one.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 26, 2011)

wonder whats gonna be worse.. after effects of this or after minato vs madara


----------



## chakra-burned (Jul 26, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> wonder whats gonna be worse.. after effects of this or after minato vs madara



This is one of those, shit will hit the fans limit approaching infinite moments. It's too bad we have had so many of them in NF fear has succumbed to trollust.


----------



## Klue (Jul 26, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> wonder whats gonna be worse.. after effects of this or after minato vs madara



Hopefully this.

There are twice the amount of characters on display this time around, including the series main character.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 26, 2011)

Bee won't get caught. He has become one of the main characters in the story. Actually he is more relevant than Sakura and Kakashi right now who at one point were main characters.


----------



## ashher (Jul 26, 2011)

really the hype is very inconsistent with what we've seen from edos so far. its clear that its nothing but another training for naruto...sheesh


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 26, 2011)

This encounter reminds me somewhat of Jiraiya/Naruto/Sasuke vs Kisame/Itacih   We got itachi, we got naruto, we got samehada,  we got bee whos as goofy as jiraiya, we got very popular characters overall, etc..  So yeah, watch kishi fk up this fights potential as well.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jul 26, 2011)

hope the fight will be epic like we all want


----------



## lathia (Jul 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Hopefully this.
> 
> There are twice the amount of characters on display this time around, including the series main character.



Either that or he'll do half Gaara's unit and half Naruto & Bee vs Itachi and Nagato. Thus, leaving us with hunger for more chapters . Gaara and his battle need to GTFO already.


----------



## Boradis (Jul 26, 2011)

I've changed my mind from before when I thought the Naruto/Itachi fight wouldn't be very significant. 

The reason can be seen in this panel.

The combatants are standing next to a body of water. In keeping with the whirlpool motif of the series, many if not all of the battles that have been turning points in Naruto's life have taken place on or near bodies of water. 


Team 7 vs. Zabuza
Naruto vs. Sasuke in the valley
Jiraiya vs. Pain
Konan vs. Madara
Kakashi vs. Sasuke


----------



## Klue (Jul 26, 2011)

lathia said:


> Either that or he'll do half Gaara's unit and half Naruto & Bee vs Itachi and Nagato. Thus, leaving us with hunger for more chapters . Gaara and his battle need to GTFO already.



Agreed.

Return to that shit later. For now, focus on what is truly epic, what is truly important, to all of his non-paying readers: Nagato and Itachi vs Naruto and Bee. 

But when he inevitably returns to the Kage's fight; hopefully, Kabuto will summon all of the remaining Kages not seen at this point (8 in total).


----------



## MS81 (Jul 26, 2011)

Boradis said:


> I've changed my mind from before when I thought the Naruto/Itachi fight wouldn't be very significant.
> 
> The reason can be seen in this panel.
> 
> ...


I don't think that's water bruh!!!


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

MS81 said:


> I don't think that's water bruh!!!



That explains the river shown next to them on the next page.


----------



## daschysta (Jul 26, 2011)

I wanna see kakashi soooooo baddd!!!! There's no way he can completely skip kakashi's rampage.. right?! right?!?! :cries

I still think he'll get back to him and give him an important fight, and I still think that the white fang will end up getting summoned, it makes way, way too much sense.

Kakashi's division will be overwhelming the edo's with the exception of mangetsu, prompting the edo's to summon a few reserves, sakumo included. Suigetsu will probably show up to tag team mangetsu along with juugo, or perhaps juugo will fight kimimaru, but the white fang just has to be summoned!!!! Plus it would be criminal for kishi to rob us of kakashi's rampage after making the build up so awesome.

We know that kakashi and gaara's divisions are still fighting, if kishi was skipping kakashi's fight he would have had it end off panel during the "night break". He's just taking his sweet time, and I don't think he was a complete liar when saying kakashi would have a big focus this arc.

If anythign we'll get a cliffhanger with naruto and bee about to fight nagato and itachi, while gaara's fight finishes and we'll flash over, and see kakashi's showcase before moving forward with the itachi sequence, which will probably lead to the story moving on past the initial battles.

Kakashi will get his due, or kishi just absolutely has no idea what to do with one of his best and most popular characters.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 26, 2011)

so come down people, have patience. 

seriously i doubt that they will start getting serious tomorrow (if at all ). kishi will probably only show a quick skirmish at first between team nagato and naruto. they won't start fighting for real until probably the chapter after.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2011)

daschysta said:


> I wanna see kakashi soooooo baddd!!!! There's no way he can completely skip kakashi's rampage.. right?! right?!?! :cries
> 
> I still think he'll get back to him and give him an important fight, and I still think that the white fang will end up getting summoned, it makes way, way too much sense.
> 
> ...



not part of the new generation so dont expect more. and i doubt kakashi will bee shown with him already beating the zombies close to him.  the other swordsmen will probably be taken on by suigetsu


----------



## MS81 (Jul 26, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> That explains the river shown next to them on the next page.



true, but the fight won't end up on the river...




daschysta said:


> I wanna see kakashi soooooo baddd!!!! There's no way he can completely skip kakashi's rampage.. right?! right?!?! :cries
> 
> I still think he'll get back to him and give him an important fight, and I still think that the white fang will end up getting summoned, it makes way, way too much sense.
> 
> ...


He'll get his power boost if Kishi don't disappoint!!!


----------



## Ninigi Uchiha (Jul 26, 2011)

MS81 said:


> true, but the fight won't end up on the river...


How do you know that? Isn't that simply a childish clain because you were wrong?


----------



## daschysta (Jul 26, 2011)

Gabe said:


> not part of the new generation so dont expect more. and i doubt kakashi will bee shown with him already beating the zombies close to him.  the other swordsmen will probably be taken on by suigetsu



Kakashi is one of the main characters, and has yet to have explicitly been shown surpassing the generation previous to his, which is one of the main themes of the story. In kakashi's words he is "young and still learning jutsu". Plus kishi has repeatedly promised to make kakashi a focus, and while he won't be the main one he naturally would get more time during the war than a guy like darui, with no connection to the main characters, the main village or the plot, which kakashi does on all 3 counts. In simpler terms I doubt kishi completely ignores him after setting him up to go all out.

Kishi is meticulous enough to bother with characters like the fourth kazekage, kin and gin, and hanzou, I doubt he forgoes sakumo completely. Kakashi defeating sakumo cements him as finally achieving/ surpassing sannin level, which he has had the potential to do from the time he was child, given his pedigree. It both gives screentime to a heavily hyped character in sakumo and is the natural progression of Kakashi's story arc, all while allowing kakashi to get some well deserved on page hype (he gets a ton of talking up) without running into the problem of him having to kill someone reserved for naruto or sasuke to deservedly justify all the hype he's got.

Kakashi has been called kage level, a rare genius, has gone head to head with itachi, and is considered dangerous even by self proclaimed "gods". Kishi won't let this war pass without a showcase for Kakashi's skill. He's never had a chance to go all out against anyone except for the aboslute strongest characters in the manga, the fact that he's able to hold his own before losing to them suggests that at least in kishi's mind kakashi is just below top tier, it's only impressive when a villain is able to defeat kakashi because kakashi is a badass friend himself, and I have faith that kishi will show that kakashi deserves his worldwide fame and reputation.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 26, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Don't say that.
> 
> I'd be hurt.
> 
> I can feel the anticipation on this forum. This battle has the potential to spark one of the most insane tardwars in the history of manga/anime forums.



Tell me about it. Either,

"HAAA! ITACHI LOST! HE SUUUCKS! EAT IT, ITACHITARDS!"

or

"WHAT THE FUUUUUCK KISHI YOU SELLOUT MAKING ITACHI SO STRONG! MARY SUE UCHIHA!"


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 26, 2011)

Marsala said:


> "WHAT THE FUUUUUCK KISHI YOU SELLOUT MAKING ITACHI SO STRONG! MARY SUE UCHIHA!"



For the sake of this forum...Itachi must not be awesome in this fight


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 26, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> For the sake of this forum...Itachi must not be awesome in this fight


i hope everyone in the fight is awesome... most of all nagato.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ninigi Uchiha said:


> How do you know that? Isn't that simply a childish clain because you were wrong?



how does he know it will be an epic battle because others fought by water???

Sarutobi vs Oro wasn't by water. KN4 vs Oro wasn't by water, Sasuke vs Itachi wasn't by water. Naruto vs Kakuzu wasn't by water either.... edit: I was wrong, I read his post wrong!!!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 26, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> i hope everyone in the fight is awesome... most of all nagato.



Nagato is always allowed to be awesome 
But I remember the dark ages of Minato getting hype 
I never wanna experience that again  and Itachi can very well make me relive that nightmare


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jul 26, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Tell me about it. Either,
> 
> "HAAA! ITACHI LOST! HE SUUUCKS! EAT IT, ITACHITARDS!"
> 
> ...



I actually disagree.  Maybe during any other time in the manga this would be true, even versus Sage Mode Naruto that would spark that.  But I don't know now, Naruto is just tooooooo high up their on the power scale now.  This battle win or lose will make Itachi look good.  

If you don't agree just think about where Naruto is right now.  How he can spam rasengans like crazy, even wind rasengans.  His speed is practically teleportation now!  He can still do Mass Kagebunshin.  And who knows what else!  I'm guessing super healing, (regular kyuubi chakra closed and healed a hole in his chest!) and other insane powers.

The Itachi argument always derived from the fact that no one wanted their favorite character to be considered inferior to him.  Itachi vs Jiraiya, Itachi vs Minato, Itachi vs ETC!!  The thing now is that it's pretty hard for anyone to compare their favorite character to Naruto's tier.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 26, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> I actually disagree.  Maybe during any other time in the manga this would be true, even versus Sage Mode Naruto that would spark that.  But I don't know now, Naruto is just tooooooo high up their on the power scale now.  This battle win or lose will make Itachi look good.
> 
> If you don't agree just think about where Naruto is right now.  How he can spam rasengans like crazy, even wind rasengans.  His speed is practically teleportation now!  He can still do Mass Kagebunshin.  And who knows what else!  I'm guessing super healing, (regular kyuubi chakra closed and healed a hole in his chest!) and other insane powers.
> 
> The Itachi argument always derived from the fact that no one wanted their favorite character to be considered inferior to him.  Itachi vs Jiraiya, Itachi vs Minato, Itachi vs ETC!!  The thing now is that it's pretty hard for anyone to compare their favorite character to Naruto's tier.



But people will be outraged if Naruto can't handle Itachi by himself. They are expecting his hype to take a blow and if he shows himself to be too much for Naruto, well... it will imply that Itachi is WAY too much for anyone below Naruto, i.e., practically everyone.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jul 26, 2011)

Eh..it doesn't matter.  We're going to get a few kunai throws talking, more talking and release.  It's guarantee to happen.  It's not like Naruto or Bee has any seals with them so the only way to get rid of Nagato and Itachi are talking to them until they float away to heaven.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 26, 2011)

Apparently my prediction bothers people.

I predict Naruto and Bee winning.Hope it's better now.


----------



## Saturnine (Jul 26, 2011)

That battle definitely isn't going to be resolved in one chapter. I want fucking Susanoo, fucking Shinra Tensei and shit.


----------



## Klue (Jul 26, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> That battle definitely isn't going to be resolved in one chapter. I want fucking Susanoo, fucking Shinra Tensei and shit.



Fuck that! 

I want all new techniques.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 26, 2011)

Lets see if Naruto remembers the tips that Chiyo shared with him about how to engage an Uchiha in a fight.


----------



## Shanan (Jul 26, 2011)

To me, honestly, I couldn't care less about the fight. The TALK between Itachi and Naruto has the potential to be groundbreaking. I mean, Itachi's secret is out. Itachi failed to keep Sasuke from joining Madara. He failed to save his little brother in the end. This isn't to pick on Itachi, because I love the dude. He is great. But now this super huge badass finally doesn't need to hold back his words. He knows Naruto is the only one who can save his brother now. This has potential to reveal BIG things in the plot.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 26, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> i hope everyone in the fight is awesome... most of all nagato.


but can backpack Nagato really fight well?


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 26, 2011)

I guess in relation to Nagato this will be a moment of truths:

- would he really be capable of fighting Jiraiya without Pain?

- would he have been capable of fighting Sage Naruto without Pain?

- is Nagato stronger than Pain?

>>>By Pain I mean his Pain Rikudou<<<

- how far does Nagato's elemental mastery stretch: can he use Kekkei Genkai elemental fusions and above?

- as a Rikudou did he have access to Izanagi, perhaps a mild form?

- what was behind those blackouts; Izanami?

- what can a real body do with the Rinnegan?

- the limitations of the Outer Path

Granted its likely Madara will show the last three. 

But it would be interesting to see Nagato answer those questions through his display.


Also I see there so happens to be a Suiton spot, perhaps Bee might even use the Samehada fusion? This means Itachi and Nagato have access to their Suiton Ninjutsu too.


Most importantly: will this battle terraform the battlefield?


----------



## Brain Slug (Jul 26, 2011)

I predict this...





Really, I'm floored no one's predicted this yet.....


----------



## ?Uchiha Sasuke? (Jul 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> If that's his EMS' power, he'd be unstoppable.
> 
> I doubt it will be something that amazing; although, something greater than Susanoo is to be expected.



I think more about a skill to fake someones time sense in a genjutsu like way!
so the time is still the same but not for the opponent.

also I predict a boring chapter , like all the last ones :/ 
sry no offense but come on it's true! the last chapter was called
"itachi vs naruto" yet we see them 2pages???!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also I believe Naruto will obtain the Rinnegan, but it probably want be shown in the next chapter...not like I expect much of it anyway


----------



## ? (Jul 26, 2011)

I predict a week long shitstorm...


----------



## Boradis (Jul 26, 2011)

MS81 said:


> I don't think that's water bruh!!!



Why not? On the page I linked to, the one right after yours, there's a body of water in the lower right of panel one.

Click this thumbnail for the full-sized version:





MS81 said:


> how does he know it will be an epic battle because others fought by water???



I don't _know_. I _suspect_ that it's _likely_ based on the available information. That's one of the definitions of "predict." 

Whirlpools, spirals and storms are recurring themes in this series, from  up through his signature rasenshuriken.


----------



## lathia (Jul 26, 2011)

I expect a shit storm when I wake up in 8hrs. Don't disappoint me Kishi.


----------



## Summers (Jul 26, 2011)

lathia said:


> I expect a shit storm when I wake up in 8hrs. Don't disappoint me Kishi.





Inu said:


> I predict a week long shitstorm...



Most accurate prediction is this. People will all woken up to the reality of Itachi's and Nagato's power, not this hype they created. 

Luckily I am not invested in who win or loses or gets stomped, I just want it to be entertaining to watch, I wan a jaw drop moment. Equivalent to my feeling when I say Naruto bust out 6 rasengans and lay on the ownage on the Zetsu.


----------



## Summers (Jul 26, 2011)

Boradis said:


> I've changed my mind from before when I thought the Naruto/Itachi fight wouldn't be very significant.
> 
> *The reason can be seen in this panel.*
> 
> ...





MS81 said:


> I don't think that's water bruh!!!





Jessicα said:


> That explains the river shown next to them on the next page.



LOL, best case of no read the manga AND No read post. LOL click the link bruh in the post, I will bold it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 26, 2011)

Naruto and B gonna get raped.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 26, 2011)

lathia said:


> I expect a shit storm when I wake up in 8hrs. Don't disappoint me Kishi.



:rofl
10 char.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 26, 2011)

So, with Itachi and Nagato involved, a shitstorm is certain no matter what happens in the next chapters, correct?


----------



## Summers (Jul 26, 2011)

I bet everybody is gonna jump on the spoiler but that will ruin it for me after this week of anticipation I want to be surprised. Who's with maaa!


----------



## vered (Jul 26, 2011)

Luiz said:


> So, with Itachi and Nagato involved, a shitstorm is certain no matter what happens in the next chapters, correct?



hmm i think we can safely conclude that.people will jump on every sentence related once the spoilers are out.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 26, 2011)

*So, we all agree there is gonna be a shitstorm!*


----------



## GunX2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *So, we all agree there is gonna be a shitstorm!*



No doubt about it....but the biggest troll would be Kishi jumping back to the Kage fight.


----------



## Summers (Jul 26, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> No doubt about it....but the biggest troll would be Kishi jumping back to the Kage fight.



Thats actually very likely, though annoying since the last chapter said Naruto vs Itachi yet no fight took place.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 26, 2011)

summers said:


> I bet everybody is gonna jump on the spoiler but that will ruin it for me after this week of anticipation I want to be surprised. Who's with maaa!



Im kinda with you brah.But the waiting is too much and i don't know if i will be able to stop myself from looking into the spoilers


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder if Naruto has inherited his Father's 2-paneling skills


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 26, 2011)

summers said:


> I bet everybody is gonna jump on the spoiler but that will ruin it for me after this week of anticipation I want to be surprised. Who's with maaa!



Considering how early the chapters have been coming out, I'm tempted to do the same.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 26, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I wonder if Naruto has inherited his Father's 2-paneling skills



LMAO  Well he kinda did that with the Zetsus and the fodder Edo (well, it was only one panel..)


----------



## Summers (Jul 26, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Im kinda with you brah.But the waiting is too much and i don't know if i will be able to stop myself from looking into the spoilers





kanpyo7 said:


> Considering how early the chapters have been coming out, I'm tempted to do the same.



You can do it, Stay strong. This chapter will either involve mass Rageguy like responses or Orgasm inducing epicness. Do you really want to experience it with the drip drip of possibly fake,crappy blurry page, strangely translated spoilers?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ2HcRl4wSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 26, 2011)

Just a few hours fellas.
I can't wait to see this fight.

Itachi is back.
Nagato is back, and we finally get to see a dream match. There will be no shortcuts taken here. Naruto and Bee have enough knowledge not to be stomped, and naruto will be taking a leadership role.

Itachi and Nagato have been researching the two for at least 10 years, and are going to be potent enough to actually survive such heavyweights.
This is going to be beautiful.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 26, 2011)

summers said:


> I bet everybody is gonna jump on the spoiler but that will ruin it for me after this week of anticipation I want to be surprised. Who's with maaa!



I agree.

I'm probably going to try to go to bed early tonight so I can wake up tomorrow when the chapter is released.

Spoilers are often misleading anyway.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 26, 2011)

summers said:


> LOL, best case of no read the manga AND No read post. LOL click the link bruh in the post, I will bold it.



Summers I corrected myself ass.....

but yeah, I expect to see a decent fight between the 4 of them.


----------



## Mind of the North Star (Jul 26, 2011)

*I simply can not wait for the buttmad this chapter should produce in this forum. *


I want the chapter to focus on Naruto, Itachi, Nagato, and Bee but I think it will be split between them and the Kage fight


----------



## Deadway (Jul 27, 2011)

*Predictions:*

Naruto tells Itachi that he will save Sasuke from the darkness and he tells Nagato that he will stop Tobi and bring peace to this world.

Itachi and Nagato smile and crumble.

*Chapter end.*


----------



## MS81 (Jul 27, 2011)

Il Void said:


> *Predictions:*
> 
> Naruto tells Itachi that he will save Sasuke from the darkness and he tells Nagato that he will stop Tobi and bring peace to this world.
> 
> ...


 Give this guy a cookie!!!!


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

...and the countdown officially begins.


----------



## daschysta (Jul 27, 2011)

Bet kishi trolls the people anticipating this fight and finishes off the kage brawl and kakashi's rampage beforehand. This fight will likely move the plot forward, and kishi should tie up the lose ends in the first phase battles before pulling out naruto bee nagato and itachi.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm surprised so many people think Nagato/Itachi vs Naruto/B will actually happen this chapter. I w/o a doubt think this chapter is going to be all Onoki vs Muu, with maybe a little talking from the Nagato/Itachi/Naruto/B end of things.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

gd where are the spoilers ?  Must be a boring chapter, cause uchiha chapters tend to get early spoilers.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 27, 2011)

Last chapter title was Naruto vs Itachi. I am expecting something


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I'm surprised so many people think Nagato/Itachi vs Naruto/B will actually happen this chapter. I w/o a doubt think this chapter is going to be all Onoki vs Muu, with maybe a little talking from the Nagato/Itachi/Naruto/B end of things.



That's very much possible...

...we're just hoping that is not the case. 


What's messed up is, we don't get a chapter next week, right? 

lol.

I can deal with the wait, but I really, really, really, do not want to.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> That's very much possible...
> 
> ...we're just hoping that is not the case.
> 
> ...



hmm i think we are getting a chapter next week but not the week afterwards.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> gd where are the spoilers ?  Must be a boring chapter, cause uchiha chapters tend to get early spoilers.



ohana is a sasuketard


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> gd where are the spoilers ?  Must be a boring chapter, cause uchiha chapters tend to get early spoilers.



Spoilers will arrive at their usual time. This isn't a Saturday release week.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm i think we are getting a chapter next week but not the week afterwards.



*hugs vered*

I'm pretty sure you've been ACHING for this chapter as badly as I have. 

On, the other hand, I'm also very nervous. The general consensus is Nagato's display of power is unrivaled. I, on the other hand, have relied very heavily on hype statements regarding Itachi, and have made quite a few rivals in the process. 

lol. 

Needless to say, I hope my interpretations and theories weren't too off-the-mark.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> gd where are the spoilers ? Must be a boring chapter, cause uchiha chapters tend to get early spoilers.


Ohana is Sasukefangirl only. Neutral towards Itachi and hates Madara. She was even wanking over Minato when he was fighting Madara.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> *hugs vered*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you've been ACHING for this chapter as badly as I have.
> 
> ...




so, what will you do if naruto speed blitzes him?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 27, 2011)

How I enjoy these calm moments before the storm.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> *hugs vered*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you've been ACHING for this chapter as badly as I have.
> 
> ...



yea i too have high hopes from this chapter.especially regarding Nagato possible restoration theory ive had ever since he was revealed the way he was in the Naruto/pain fight.but i just want to see a strong display  by Nagato regardless of his "current" situation.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> ...and the countdown officially begins.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt_ro2aerQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> so, what will you do if naruto speed blitzes him?



I'm not worried about that. 

Between what speed he has, and his sharingan, I'm not worried about THAT. At least not right from the jump.

I'm more worried about what he's going to do offensively. I know I'm going to get the MS again, but I would like to see something I haven't seen before. One new GREAT technique would be great.




vered said:


> yea i too have high hopes from this chapter.especially regarding Nagato possible restoration theory ive had ever since he was revealed the way he was in the Naruto/pain fight.but i just want to see a strong display  by Nagato regardless of his "current" situation.



To be honest, Nagato being carried around, imo, suggests something very special, perhaps even unexpected, will happen when it's time for him to fight. 

He can't fight as he is, so something will have to change.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

Those who expecting Itachi to show new jutsus in upcoming battle set themsemvels up for dissapointment.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

I think an explanation on Inton and Genjutsu is pretty much a given, as it also would provide a nice transition between the fights.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> yea i too have high hopes from this chapter.especially regarding Nagato possible restoration theory ive had ever since he was revealed the way he was in the Naruto/pain fight.but i just want to see a strong display  by Nagato regardless of his "current" situation.




It would seem kind of off considering he used itachi as a wheelchair for like 100 miles now.  Why not just heal himself before?  Can you imagine Itachi's reaction?  

*nagato heals self*

Nagato: I'm ready naruto, come at me bro.

Itachi: .............so you can walk?

Nagato:  hey we were bonding so i said fk it.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> It would seem kind of off considering he used itachi as a wheelchair for like 100 miles now.  Why not just heal himself before?  Can you imagine Itachi's reaction?
> 
> *nagato heals self*
> 
> ...



imagine the lols
but anyway i suspect it has to do with kabuto actually ordering him to use his powers.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

For the 1500th time: Itachi's crow spits out Kisame


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato will be able to fight, one way or the other.

Kabuto would not send him out to the battlefield if he couldn't. Not to mention, no mention has been made of Nagato's condition, so that suggests to me Kishimoto wants to surprise us come fight time.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm expecting a pretty good chapter. Maybe we'll see how genjutsu affects RM Naruto now that Itachi is face to face with him.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 27, 2011)

Naruto tells Itachi he will save sasuke from hatred, Itachi smiles and crumbles.
Naruto tells Nagato he will stop the war and bring peace to the world, Nagato nods his head and crumbles.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, nothing I can do now but go to bed.


I'll see you NERDS a little later! 

We all should be ashamed of ourselves.,


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 27, 2011)

Must...not...sleep...
Must...know...what...happens...


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm expecting the first sentence of spoiler looking like that
*
Ohana: ナルトはイタチの月読を破る*


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

What does it say?!


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What does it say?!




uh, read it again, he's just saying he expects ohanas first post to be that long and useless..

translation: you activated my trap card


----------



## Shiorin (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I'm expecting the first sentence of spoiler looking like that
> *
> Ohana: ナルトはイタチの月読を破る*





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What does it say?!



It says Naruto breaks Itachi's Tsukuyomi. Lol.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 27, 2011)

He's gonna tank Amaterasu!
Believe it!


----------



## Plot Hole (Jul 27, 2011)

So how much longer til we get the spoiler to be exact?
I expect Itachi dies for second time (LOL).


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> So how much longer til we get the spoiler to be exact?


we wll get the spoilers within 3 hours.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 27, 2011)

I sense a Chou Oodama Shitstorm no jutsu comming


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 27, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> Naruto tells Itachi he will save sasuke from hatred, Itachi smiles and crumbles.
> Naruto tells Nagato he will stop the war and bring peace to the world, Nagato nods his head and crumbles.



This is what will happen. I bet my left nut on it.


----------



## geminis (Jul 27, 2011)

Come to me nowwwww my little spoilers!!!!!!!!


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 27, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> And at the end a snippit from sakura.



Not happening.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 27, 2011)

so much for only an uchiha can fight an uchiha


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 27, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> so much for only an uchiha can fight an uchiha





That spoiler isn't real. It's just blacksword's expectations for this chapter.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 27, 2011)

I realy want to see how Nagato and Itachi will deal with Naruto's speed  If Itachi doesent start with Karasu genjutsu from the start they are in trouble. Or Naruto speedblitzes them and they regenerate while saying that if this was a real battle they would have lost already .


----------



## akeem83 (Jul 27, 2011)

worst if nagato can summon that giant statue


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I realy want to see how Nagato and Itachi will deal with Naruto's speed  If Itachi doesent start with Karasu genjutsu from the start they are in trouble. Or Naruto speedblitzes them and they regenerate while saying that if this was a real battle they would have lost already .




What I'm wondering.  Sasuke had to susanoo to avoid such speeds.  Itachi hasn't shown partial Susanoo.  I think it's possible Naruto will blitz one at the start.  Though it won't matter since they'll regenerate.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 27, 2011)

akeem83 said:


> worst if nagato can summon that giant statue



I don't think Nagato is synced to Gedo Mazo anymore. 

Even if he is, he won't be summoning the statue. Plot, or some other factor, will prevent him.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 27, 2011)

akeem83 said:


> worst if nagato can summon that giant statue



I doubt it, GM is under Madara's control now,he wont allow it. But Nagato still has animal realm's power i expect him to summon some unseen creature.
That way he could substitute for his Taijutsu weakness, or use Asura realms power and transform into a huge mecha monster with mettalic chakra rods stiking out from everywhere . 

Perhaps Asura realm's ability is like advanced Yoton release but instead of giving life into forms, Nagato breaths artificial life into forms .


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 27, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I realy want to see how Nagato and Itachi will deal with Naruto's speed  If Itachi doesent start with Karasu genjutsu from the start they are in trouble. Or Naruto speedblitzes them and they regenerate while saying that if this was a real battle they would have lost already .



Yomi Numa + Shinra tensei.
If you can't beat it, steal it


----------



## akeem83 (Jul 27, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I doubt it, GM is under Madara's control now,he wont allow it. But Nagato still has animal realm's power i expect him to summon some unseen creature.
> That way he could substitute for his Taijutsu weakness, or use Asura realms power and transform into a huge mecha monster with mettalic chakra rods stiking out from everywhere .
> 
> Perhaps Asura realm's ability is like advanced Yoton release but instead of giving life into forms, Nagato breaths artificial life into forms .



That's what I thought too.  But how come Nagato and Itachi still have those eyes?


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> I realy want to see how Nagato and Itachi will deal with Naruto's speed


by regeneratng of course
_
Naruto speedblitzed them both.

Nagato and Itachi : good thing we are edo tenseis_


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 27, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Yomi Numa + Shinra tensei.
> If you can't beat it, steal it



Except Itachi doesent have Doton chakra nature so he canot use a high level Doton jutsu like Yomi Numa as for ST it has a 5 sec time recharge limit, more then enough time for someone who is faster then V2 Raikage to speedblitz both of them. Genjutsu is the better option since Naruto wont know where the real targets are.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato has plenty of options right now, even in his crippled state. He definitely won't be easy to defeat.

1. Ride a summon via Animal Realm.
2. Modify legs via Demon Realm.

Choices, he has.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

can you imagine the shitstorm if itachi pops out susanoo early, then naruto uses yomi numa, and it works?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 27, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Except Itachi doesent have Doton chakra nature so he canot use a high level Doton jutsu like Yomi Numa as for ST it has a 5 sec time recharge limit, more then enough time for someone who is faster then V2 Raikage to speedblitz both of them. Genjutsu is the better option since Naruto wont know where the real targets are.



However, nagato has both of those, now don't he?



Final Jutsu said:


> can you imagine the shitstorm if itachi pops out susanoo early, then naruto uses yomi numa, and it works?


Hella trouble. I feel like Kishi did extra research here before he wrote this.


----------



## Scorpion (Jul 27, 2011)

As long as Nagato isn't trolled, I'm good. Itachi can go either way for me, I'd prefer he is trolled just to see the shitstorm from the itachi tards on this forum


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 27, 2011)

Can't stand for everyone to be so intent on watching others suffer...
Can't us doujutsu fans have fun reading the manga too?
Jeez.

No trolling, please kishi. Just write a fight that everyone will be proud of.


----------



## Mind of the North Star (Jul 27, 2011)

Ginkaku Shinigami said:


> As long as Nagato isn't trolled, I'm good. Itachi can go either way for me, I'd prefer he is trolled just to see the shitstorm from the itachi tards on this forum



Hey man I am with you, but the fact of the matter is that they are Edos.

All Edos have/will be trolled. 

Trolled Hard.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Can't stand for everyone to be so intent on watching others suffer...
> Can't us doujutsu fans have fun reading the manga too?
> Jeez.
> 
> No trolling, please kishi. Just write a fight that everyone will be proud of.


Didn't you Dojutsu fans have nearly the entire first half of Part II to have fun reading?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 27, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Can't stand for everyone to be so intent on watching others suffer...
> Can't us doujutsu fans have fun reading the manga too?
> Jeez.
> 
> No trolling, please kishi. Just write a fight that everyone will be proud of.



The problem with dojutsu's in general is that they are overhyped to no end, i hope Kishi reminds people what hyperbol means 
Oh and dojutsu abilities got kind of boring as of lately, i would prefer to watch old school ninjutsu then Spammingan


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2011)

Ginkaku Shinigami said:


> As long as Nagato* isn't trolled*, I'm good. Itachi can go either way for me, I'd prefer he is trolled just to see the shitstorm from the itachi tards on this forum



lol too late for that. What happened in that one arc again?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 27, 2011)

The real troll would be if we get 2-3 manga pages of Nagato/Itachi and Naruto convo with no fighting action and the rest 15 pages end up as boring filler Kage fight where second Mizukage and Sandaime Raikage suddenly forget they have Inton and Black lightning


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Didn't you Dojutsu fans have nearly the entire first half of Part II to have fun reading?


Yes, but doujutsu are integrally wound into the story.
Wishing ill on it is wishing ill on the story itself.




?_Camorra_? said:


> The problem with dojutsu's in general is that they are overhyped to no end, i hope Kishi reminds people what hyperbol means
> Oh and dojutsu abilities got kind of boring as of lately, i would prefer to watch old school ninjutsu then Spammingan



They really aren't that over hyped.
Overpowered is an argument, but certainly not overhyped. They earn each and every accolade.

Hyperbole is actually what has been infused in everything else. Doujutsu have limits. Clear ones. They just don't have a lot of them. It is everything else that is ill-defined.

Half of the readers think that kage bunshin costs 10% of stamina + spirit.
When it is 10% molded chakra.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Naruto is an Uzumaki like Nagato and his Kyuubi mode makes him look like Rikudou-sennin. His odds of getting Rinnegan at some point are pretty high.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Yes, but doujutsu are integrally wound into the story.
> Wishing ill on it is wishing ill on the story itself.


No, they really aren't. The Sharingan and its variants are especially overused, getting new powers left and right with no foreshadowing whatsoever. It was better when they were just a power some ninja had. Not something that could solo an entire army. 

The Rinnegan is exempt from that. The Sharingan however isn't.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 27, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The real troll would be if we get 2-3 manga pages of Nagato/Itachi and Naruto convo with no fighting action and the rest 15 pages end up as boring filler Kage fight where second Mizukage and Sandaime Raikage suddenly forget they have Inton and Black lightning



THAT is trolling.
and that is what people don't understand. It calls for a quality of writing that is not only bad, but intentionally infuriating... TO ALL.

maybe they are using the word a bit lightly.
Nothing is fun about trolling. Nothing.
And even if it satisfies anti-doujutsu fans for a brief moment, the whining will make them wish they never,EVER, made the request.




SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No, they really aren't. The Sharingan and its variants are especially overused, getting new powers left and right with no foreshadowing whatsoever. It was better when they were just a power some ninja had. Not something that could solo an entire army.
> 
> The Rinnegan is exempt from that. The Sharingan however isn't.


Your face is going to frown something fierce when the rin'negan is revealed without a doubt to be the peculiar doujutsu.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 27, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Yes, but doujutsu are integrally wound into the story.
> Wishing ill on it is wishing ill on the story itself.
> 
> 
> ...



Um what ? You mean Bushins not Kage Bushins, that was explained by Ebisu in part 1. 
breath..

Neither Sakura or Sasuke can use Kage Bushin, it was meant as regular clones. Naruto sucked at that jutsu because it probably requires some primitive form of Inton manipulation while Kage Bushin should be Yoton (spliting the life force into different forms).




Marsala said:


> Naruto is an Uzumaki like Nagato and his Kyuubi mode makes him look like Rikudou-sennin. His odds of getting Rinnegan at some point are pretty high.



I would prefer for Naruto to learn Uzumaki sealing techniques like Minato istead of getting cheap Rinnegan hax .


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

As much as I'd like a fight... I have a feeling that we might get mostly talking at first before a fight occurs.

Naruto will tell Itachi about Sasuke, Killer B can back it up.
Naruto will tell Nagato-Itachi about current events regarding Madara, B will back up.
Naruto will possibly talk about the vision he, Sasuke and the grand toad sage saw.
Possibly Kabuto will be revealed to Nagato and Itachi if they link Edo Tensei to Orochimaru, in which case Naruto could tell them about what he saw the last time he encountered Kabuto.

Either way, there is enough material for them to have a long discussion before an actual battle.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 27, 2011)

Hope we get some info about EMS or something about the Sage. 


I hope Itachi and Nagato do well.

*finger crossed*


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 27, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Um what ? You mean Bushins not Kage Bushins, that was explained by Ebisu in part 1.
> breath..
> 
> Neither Sakura or Sasuke can use Kage Bushin, it was meant as regular clones. Naruto sucked at that jutsu because it probably requires some primitive form of Inton manipulation while Kage Bushin should be Yoton (spliting the life force into different forms).
> .



No... That isn't what I meant.
It is known that kage bunshin splits your chakra evenly.
What ISN'T known is that the solidarity depends on how much of your own reserves you invest.

Think of it like this.

A clone that is made of 30% of your reserves (like sandaime's) is FAR more solid than one of naruto's who's substance has been shown to vary to about 0.025% of his chakra.

Sandaime's clones were still alive after taking SOLID hits.
Naruto's usually pop with a small gesture.

I was speaking of a clone split 10 ways with TKB.
However what people overlook is it doesn't split your TOTAL chakra reserves, but the amount that you have already molded.

If you mold 3% of your TOTAL chakra, and use TKB for 10 clones, you split the chakra for clones with 0.3% of your chakra.

Many don't know that there is a difference between total and molded chakra.
Me having to explain it means either I didn't explain it right to you, or I was right.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 27, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> No... That isn't what I meant.
> It is known that kage bunshin splits your chakra evenly.
> What ISN'T known is that the solidarity depends on how much of your own reserves you invest.
> 
> ...



Um no,a single Kage Bushin requires a set amount of chakra, Hiruzen's Kage Bushins arent more durable. You canot form a Kage Bushin with only 0.0025% of your chakra,im sure there must be a chakra level one must reach before the solid clones are formed. Hiruzen could only manage 3 KB because of his shitty stamina level  . A normal ninja would need to mold all of his stamina at ones to use TKB which would result in his death but Naruto can form TKB much easier since he has higher chakra levels and doesent need to use all of his chakra.


----------



## auem (Jul 27, 2011)

this chap need sasuke...should have been previous chap....last week had his birthday..


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

auem said:


> this chap need sasuke...should have been previous chap....last week had his birthday..



just cause it is a characters bday does not mean the chapter will have them or be about them.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

this is stupid, where is ohana


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> this is stupid, where is ohana


be patient. two more hours left


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wait a second, shouldn't it be one more hour Blacksword? You said 'Three More Hours' at 1:17 AM EST.


----------



## jso (Jul 27, 2011)

Didnt realise Ohana was obligated to do what she does lol


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Naruto is an Uzumaki like Nagato and his Kyuubi mode makes him look like Rikudou-sennin. His odds of getting Rinnegan at some point are pretty high.



Chances are 0.    He needs Uchiha blood to have the eyes, also eye techniques are not for him.  He doesn't need cheap hax eye Jutsu's.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Wait a second, shouldn't it be one more hour Blacksword? You said 'Three More Hours' at 1:17 AM EST.


I meant three more hours at best.


----------



## Synn (Jul 27, 2011)

I predict more flashbacks.


----------



## Jimnast (Jul 27, 2011)

I predict an elephant


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Chances are 0.    He needs Uchiha blood to have the eyes, also eye techniques are not for him.  He doesn't need cheap hax eye Jutsu's.



Nagato didn't have Uchiha blood


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Nagato didn't have Uchiha blood


Apparently he did. To become a Rikudou, you need both Uchiha and Senju blood.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

half an hour till spoiler come out. At best.


----------



## ?Uchiha Sasuke? (Jul 27, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The real troll would be if we get 2-3 manga pages of Nagato/Itachi and Naruto convo with no fighting action and the rest 15 pages end up as boring filler Kage fight where second Mizukage and Sandaime Raikage suddenly forget they have Inton and Black lightning



agreed, all we get will be another filler chapter


----------



## HInch (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Apparently he did. To become a Rikudou, you need both Uchiha and Senju blood.



Or you are given the eyes.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Apparently he did. To become a Rikudou, you need both Uchiha and Senju blood.



To have a Rinnegan you dont need Uchiha and Senju blood ,otherwise Madara's sharingans should have transformed into Rinnegan since he has also Hashirama's cells . The Uzumaki could be a crossbreed clan between Senju and Uchiha, there is your explanation .


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 27, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Um no,a single Kage Bushin requires a set amount of chakra, Hiruzen's Kage Bushins arent more durable. You canot form a Kage Bushin with only 0.0025% of your chakra,im sure there must be a chakra level one must reach before the solid clones are formed. Hiruzen could only manage 3 KB because of his shitty stamina level  . A normal ninja would need to mold all of his stamina at ones to use TKB which would result in his death but Naruto can form TKB much easier since he has higher chakra levels and doesent need to use all of his chakra.




Okay... Naruto has used a noted 200 clones in base, right?
Lets say each clone had 1% of his total chakra... WOAH!
Instantly you reach a problem.

There only 100 in 100% per cent (cent for centurium which means one hundred)

From there we understand that .5 is used for that.

But if he can make 1000 with his chakra, that would mean the decimal point would keep moving.

1000 clones would require that .5 to be divided by 10.
You are right. I overshot. It isn't 0.025, BUT 0.05
A couple tenths off.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Rinnegan is a fusion of both Senju and Uchiha it seems, since that is what the Rikudou Sennin was. 

And again, they weren't implanted in Nagato. There was physically no way that it could happen.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope Itachi won't die again until he meets Sasuke, to give him a good slap on his face.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Apparently he did. To become a Rikudou, you need both Uchiha and Senju blood.



Or maybe Madara wasn't lying, and he truly did give Nagato the Rinnegan - literally. 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And again, they weren't implanted in Nagato. There was physically no way that it could happen.



I've seen you repeat this argument a number of times.

How could it have been "physically impossible?" I have yet to understand your position.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Or maybe Madara wasn't lying, and he truly did give Nagato the Rinnegan - literally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since Madara would have to implant the Rinnegan and his parents would have never noticed the change of their son's eyes? Or how about we saw the Rinnegan physically awaken?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 27, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Okay... Naruto has used a noted 200 clones in base, right?
> Lets say each clone had 1% of his total chakra... WOAH!
> Instantly you reach a problem.
> 
> ...



What i meant is that a Kage Bushin need specific amount of chakra in order to get solid. If what you say was true then part 1 Sakura could use Kage Bushin but that isnt the case. 
Oh and the thing with the chakra % is wrong, a regular shinobi would need 100% of his chakra to form like let say 20 Kage Bushina but Naruto needs like 10% of his own chakra to form 20 Kage Bushins since his chakra is more powerfull and has more physical and spiritual energy then that of the regular shinobi .


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Since Madara would have to implant the Rinnegan and his parents would have never noticed the change of their son's eyes? Or how about we saw the Rinnegan physically awaken?


those parents of Nagato are probably zetsu clones.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

Shouldn't Nagato have a scar over his eyes from the implantation? Shouldn't Nagato be unable (when he was perfectly able to) use all the Rinnegan's powers?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since Madara would have to implant the Rinnegan and his parents would have never noticed the change of their son's eyes



Easy; Madara killed Nagato's parents, and had some Zetsu clones shapeshift into them to watch over him.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Or how about we saw the Rinnegan physically awaken?



That doesn't really mean anything.

Nagato didn't even know he possessed the Rinnegan until he killed those Konoha ninja. Madara may have very easily given the eyes to him in a dormant state.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Shouldn't Nagato have a scar over his eyes from the implantation?



Like we'll see with Sasuke, very soon?



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Shouldn't Nagato be unable (when he was perfectly able to) use all the Rinnegan's powers?



Where are you getting this from?


----------



## Superstars (Jul 27, 2011)

Yo...Let's get oonoki fighting please..


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Easy; Madara killed Nagato's parents, and had some Zetsu clones shapeshift into them to watch over him.


Unlikely. And wouldn't make sense considering that Zetsu Clones are strong enough to give Jonin trouble.




> That doesn't really mean anything.
> 
> Nagato didn't even know he possessed the Rinnegan until he killed those Konoha ninja. Madara may have very easily given the eyes to him in a dormant state.


Or maybe Madara made the conditions for a Rinnegan to awaken? It does prove something since no implanted Dojutsu can awaken.



silenceofthelambs said:


> Where are you getting this from?


Implanted dojutsus and bloodlines are always weakened from the original source. Yamato, Kakashi, Ao?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Unlikely. And wouldn't make sense considering that Zetsu Clones are strong enough to give Jonin trouble.



And what rank do you imagine those ninja were? 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Or maybe Madara made the conditions for a Rinnegan to awaken? It does prove something since no implanted Dojutsu can awaken.



If there was nothing that was originally Madara's, he wouldn't always be claiming to have owned the Rinnegan. Call him a megalomaniac, but Nagato being born with the Rinnegan means it's a latent quality in all other Uzumaki clan members - and I'm pretty sure Naruto's numerous emotional stressors would have been more than enough to activate the doujutsu ("As the pain turned to hatred, my powers bloomed within me"). 

Yet, why don't we see it?



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Implanted dojutsus and bloodlines are always weakened from the original source. Yamato, Kakashi, Ao?



Yamato uses Mokuton, which isn't a doujutsu. Not a good example.

There's no evidence that Kakashi's Sharingan works less effectively than that of Itachi or Sasuke's.

Same with Ao.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> And what rank do you imagine those ninja were?


Chunin at best.




> If there wasn't something that was originally Madara's, he wouldn't always be claiming to have owned the Rinnegan. Call him a megalomaniac, but Nagato being born with the Rinnegan means it's a latent quality in all other Uzumaki clan members - and I'm pretty sure Naruto's numerous emotional stressors would have been more than enough to activate the doujutsu ("As the pain turned to hatred, my powers bloomed within me").
> 
> Yet, why don't we see it?


Its possible that Nagato had a stronger line of Uzumaki/Senju blood that allowed the Rinnegan to awaken. Or hell his mother/father could have had latent blood of the Elder Son.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Chunin at best.



In the middle of a war, in a completely different country? I think not.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its possible that Nagato had a stronger line of Uzumaki/Senju blood that allowed the Rinnegan to awaken. Or hell his mother/father could have had latent blood of the Elder Son.



Nagato, only?

It seems incredibly unlikely to me that this "stronger line" wouldn't manifest itself in other clan members. What kind of outlier would Nagato have to be so as to receive this more concentrated blood?


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> I
> 
> Nagato, only?
> 
> It seems incredibly unlikely to me that this "stronger line" wouldn't manifest itself in other clan members. What kind of outlier would Nagato have to be so as to receive this more concentrated blood?



the same that made Kushina and madara have a strong chakra, even by uzumaki and uchiha standards...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> In the middle of a war, in a completely different country? I think not.


Chunin are capable of leading teams, having the rank equivalent of Captain. So yeah, I think so.




> Nagato, only?
> 
> It seems incredibly unlikely to me that this "stronger line" wouldn't manifest itself in other clan members. What kind of outlier would Nagato have to be so as to receive this more concentrated blood?


Nagato could be the culmination of all that concentrated blood directly from the source, and he got the genetic material of the Older Son from either his Father's or Mother's side?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> the same that made Kushina and madara have a strong chakra, even by uzumaki and uchiha standards...



A _comparably_ strong chakra.

The hypothetical SuperSaiyaMan12 has brought up separates Nagato so drastically from the Uzumaki clan, that we can't really determine if he's 100% one or not.

Possessing a "stronger line" in its entirety would mean that it was present in other clan members as well, albeit in smaller or less intense quantities. Thus paving the way for others to activate the Rinnegan as well. However, we all know that the manga has only given us three Rinnegan users so far: the Sage of the Six Paths, Madara, and Nagato.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Chunin are capable of leading teams, having the rank equivalent of Captain. So yeah, I think so.



Then they would still be capable of taking on those White Zetsu clones. Kabuto did empower them as well, if you recall.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Nagato could be the culmination of all that concentrated blood directly from the source, and he got the genetic material of the Older Son from either his Father's or Mother's side?



Except the clan he was part of was related to the one that directly descended from the _Younger_, not the Elder son. Where would such a source leading back to the older even exist?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 27, 2011)

I want the truth about the Uchiha Massacre from Itachi thats all I ask for even if it takes one chapter.


Kage fight? 

LOL WUT?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

Madara is only a Rinnegan User from implantation.


----------



## Plot Hole (Jul 27, 2011)

5 minutes, heh what if we don't even get spoilers tonight?


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> The hypothetical SuperSaiyaMan12 has brought up separates Nagato so drastically from the Uzumaki clan, that we can't really determine if he's 100% one or not.
> 
> Possessing a "stronger line" in its entirety would mean that it was present in other clan members as well, albeit in smaller or less intense quantities. Thus paving the way for others to activate the Rinnegan as well. However, we all know that the manga has only given us three Rinnegan users so far: the Sage of the Six Paths, Madara, and Nagato.



Well, that's the whole point of this whole 'chosen one', 'child of the prophecy' etc...
and remember that even among the uchiha, not all people could awaken EMS( madara's flashback).


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Unlikely. And wouldn't make sense considering that Zetsu Clones are strong enough to give Jonin trouble.


Kabuto made them stronger.



> Implanted dojutsus and bloodlines are always weakened from the original source. Yamato, Kakashi, Ao?


The same thing can be said about Madara being unable to use Rinnegan.


----------



## HInch (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since Madara would have to implant the Rinnegan and his parents would have never noticed the change of their son's eyes? Or how about we saw the Rinnegan physically awaken?



So you're saying hat the _obvious_ answer is three seperate bloodlines within Nagato?


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Madara is only a Rinnegan User from implantation.


Those eyes were his to begin with.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

HInch said:


> So you're saying hat the _obvious_ answer is three seperate bloodlines within Nagato?


Hey, its why he's a Rikudou. Even Madara didn't expect that, apparently.



blacksword said:


> Those eyes were his to begin with.


Prove it. Madara's a known liar. Everything he says needs to be taken with a grain of salt until Kishimoto decides to elaborate. Remember his claim that he didn't attack Konoha?


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Those eyes were his to begin with.



stop making up shitty theories...


----------



## Shiorin (Jul 27, 2011)

By SuperSaiyaMan12's theory, one of Nagato's parents was an Uchiha slut. Given that the clan is pretty elitist, I have trouble picturing that.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> stop making up shitty theories...


it's in the manga.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

Shiorin said:


> By SuperSaiyaMan12's theory, one of Nagato's parents was an Uchiha slut. Given that the clan is pretty elitist, I have trouble picturing that.


Mother or father could have had latent Uchiha Blood.



blacksword said:


> it's in the manga.


From a known liar and egotist. 

Why do people immediately believe what Madara says?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2011)

But uchihas only have sex with each other

They like keeping it in the family


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Prove it. Madara's a known liar. Everything he says needs to be taken with a grain of salt until Kishimoto decides to elaborate. Remember his claim that he didn't attack Konoha?


Madara had good reason to lie about Kyubi attack.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Madara is only a Rinnegan User from implantation.



It's much too early to be saying such things.



Angelo said:


> Well, that's the whole point of this whole 'chosen one', 'child of the prophecy' etc...
> and remember that even among the uchiha, not all people could awaken EMS( madara's flashback).



Being the "child of prophecy" has nothing to do with that.

Madara could very well be rigging destiny in his favor. Besides, the Elder Toad has accepted the fact that he's been in wrong in his predictions, particularly the one concerning Nagato.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hey, its why he's a Rikudou. Even Madara didn't expect that, apparently.



Madara was the one who made him a Rikudou. I don't see him being shocked at Nagato's status as one, in the slightest.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Prove it. Madara's a known liar. Everything he says needs to be taken with a grain of salt until Kishimoto decides to elaborate. Remember his claim that he didn't attack Konoha?



He obviously lied about the Nine-Tails' attack to get Sasuke on his side. What do you think would have happened if Madara openly admitted he did indeed summon the Kyuubi 16 years ago?



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Mother or father could have had latent Uchiha Blood.



From where, though?

Shiorin already pointed out how unlikely that theory is.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why do people immediately believe what Madara says?



He said it twice, to two different people to whom he had no reason to lie. It's very likely that Madara was directly responsible for Nagato being able to awaken Rinnegan. My guess is that he infused Uchiha chakra or DNA into an Uzumaki child.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Madara had good reason to lie about Kyubi attack.


It still means he's a liar. It still means he doesn't tell the truth or the whole truth. 

We're expecting him to give the physically Rinnegan to Nagato-his Parents never knowing, him physically awakening the Rinnegan, etc. 

And why would he even do it for some random kid in Amegakure?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since Madara would have to implant the Rinnegan and his parents would have never noticed the change of their son's eyes? Or how about we saw the Rinnegan physically awaken?


Unless... MADARA GEASS'D THEM INTO RAISING HIM... OR MAYBE THEY WERE PAYED.:amazed

Also, we did not see it activate.
We saw the byakugan activate. The veins became more pronounced.

We saw the sharingan activate. It changed from black to red.

We saw Nagato scream and raise his head.






?_Camorra_? said:


> What i meant is that a Kage Bushin need specific amount of chakra in order to get solid. If what you say was true then part 1 Sakura could use Kage Bushin but that isnt the case.
> Oh and the thing with the chakra % is wrong, a regular shinobi would need 100% of his chakra to form like let say 20 Kage Bushina but Naruto needs like 10% of his own chakra to form 20 Kage Bushins since his chakra is more powerfull and has more physical and spiritual energy then that of the regular shinobi .



Im sure part one sakura could. 
The problem is... technique infringement.
Sasuke can use Kage bunshin, so why doesn't he???

There is a problem with what you say. Kage bunshin splits evenly.

What you are saying is 

"Kage bunshin costs 3

Regular ninja has 60

Naruto has 300"


That is wrong. Jutsu have mutable costs depending on their difficulty, and are pulled from the chakra molded. However, kage bunshin is divided again. It is divided from the dividend.

Because it is even, it would be impossible to make 200 from 100 pieces, or 200 from even 20 pieces with a certain amount because it is cleanly split.

1000 is an even better one.
The reason naruto can split KN0 1000 ways and still be potent is because he isn't splitting it with a base amount.
You have to understand, there isn't a sentoryouku in NARUTO.

It works on a percentage scale, and the cost number can be multiplied or divided.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Why do people immediately believe what Madara says?


so Juubi, Rikudo sennin, Moon Eye, senju/uchiha history are all lies as well, right? It's true until proven otherwise.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 27, 2011)

Can you guys stop talking about the genetics of the manga? it's stupid. 


2

Rikoudo Sennin made his children with his powers. And Obviously set the Rinnengan to appear when certain conditions were met, This is the only explanation as to why Nagato still has his Rinnengan as a EDO Tensei Zombie despite Madara's claims.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> so Juubi, Rikudo sennin, Moon Eye, senju/uchiha history are all lies as well, right? It's true until proven otherwise.


Jubi, Rikudou Sennin, and Senju/Uchiha are backed up by other sources. What Madara claims about the Rinnegan being given to Nagato aren't however.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

People easily accepted Nagato being Uzumaki but still don't believe that Madara gave Nagato the rinnegan. 

Sourse is the same.



> Jubi, Rikudou Sennin, and Senju/Uchiha are backed up by other sources. What Madara claims about the Rinnegan being given to Nagato aren't however.


Jubi and Senju/Uchiha history aren't backed up by other sources. lol


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> People easily accepted Nagato being Uzumaki but still don't believe that Madara gave Nagato the rinnegan.
> 
> Sourse is the same.


Not the same thing...

Nagato being an Uzumaki explained his huge chakra pool.



blacksword said:


> Jubi and Senju/Uchiha history aren't backed up by other sources. lol


Yeah, they kind of are.


----------



## calimike (Jul 27, 2011)

Ohana appear!  Pls give us some spoiler


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> He said it twice, to two different people to whom he had no reason to lie. It's very likely that Madara was directly responsible for Nagato being able to awaken Rinnegan. My guess is that he infused Uchiha chakra or DNA into an Uzumaki child.



Exactly. 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> his Parents never knowing



This has already been addressed.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> him physically awakening the Rinnegan, etc.



Reference dark messiah verdandi's post. 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And why would he even do it for some random kid in Amegakure?



Because he was an easy target. Nagato was an Uzumaki, and a child - Madara would be able to control him without any problems whatsoever.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 27, 2011)

Last minute predictions:
- Lots of talking between Naruto, Itachi and Nagato
- Maybe a few pages of Kage fight
- At the end the fight between the Dojutsu users and the Jinchurikis really starts as one of them (probably Itachi) uses some jutsu

I hope get spoilers soon >:]


----------



## Plot Hole (Jul 27, 2011)

Enough squabbling over genetics, do either of you really think Kishi is educated enough for that?

Now spoilers.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Nagato being an Uzumaki explained his huge chakra pool.



That large chakra pool could just as easily have come from being synced to Gedo Mazo.

Still, you put stock in what Madara says. Why, if you doubt him so much?


----------



## Synn (Jul 27, 2011)

I want a few panels with Mei vs. Black Zetsu


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

I just want Naruto owning this two so we can move on to important things.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2011)

Wait why is it so hard to accept that Madara most likely did give Nagato the eyes??

Why would he lie to Konan ? lol he could have just killed her and not told her anything , since he went out of his way to state it then there must be some truth to it .


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Wait why is it so hard to accept that Madara most likely did give Nagato the eyes??


Because Nagatofans mostly consist of Madara haters. So it's hard for them to swallow it. Give it a time.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jul 27, 2011)

calimike said:


> Ohana appear!  Pls give us some spoiler



Unusually she posted pics for OP wonder what kinda spoiler awaits naruto.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

May not be as clear cut as it seems.
Madara implies a Rikudou has the Rinnegan, then says Nagato is a Rikudou.
He then says he gave Nagato the Rinnegan concurrently acknowledging that Nagato awakened it.

There's something we're missing. Madara might appear this chapter to tell us; this is unlikely.
Nagato might give us clues; this is plausible but not guaranteed.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Because Nagatofans mostly consist of Madara haters. So it's hard for them to swallow it. Give it a time.



you can count me as an exception.Madara has the Rinnegan end of story.
by the way i was the previous owner of the Madara FC as well.
and as you know im the biggest Nagato fan there is or was


----------



## Alien (Jul 27, 2011)

HOLY     SHIT


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 27, 2011)

holy fuck, it's an all out brawl


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

damn what thats at the end!!!!
someone please rehost the images!!!


----------



## kenshiro2 (Jul 27, 2011)

last page the craw activated


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 27, 2011)

best chapter of the year i called it


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

HOLY FUCK THE CROW CAME OUT

See, I told you all that only Itachi can beat Itachi.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

what hapening i eed a rehost please quick1!!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

damn great chapter did the crow activate?


----------



## Yagami_ (Jul 27, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!

Itachi is easily dealing with Hiraishin level speed in his base 3 tomoe form. Nagato even warned Naruto and Bee when Itachi jumped at them. Nagato said "Above you!"

LOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 27, 2011)

The crow came out fuck yes!!!

Amazing fight so far, best fight in this entire war! These guys aren't even serious yet either, can't wait to see what the translations state and for the fight to continue on. Looks like a good chapter.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi's gift to Naruto, I see.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 27, 2011)

Holy shit the chapter looks awesome.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2011)

ITACHI YOU SEXY SEXY BASTARD!!

FAPPITY FAPPITY FAP


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Crowjob was for Sasuke, I thought. 

And Itachi is a beast.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

what about nagato guys!!!!????


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

looks like itachi used 2 new techs a fire jutsu and fire chakra flow on the shuriken. naruto took on nagato and bee itachi till the end


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 27, 2011)

Why does the crow have a different sharingan than itachis?


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> HOLY FUCK THE CROW CAME OUT
> 
> See, I told you all that only Itachi can beat Itachi.



all his attacks were easily countered


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> what about nagato guys!!!!????


He used Basho Tenin and then used an attack to bring down a huge rock on Naruto but he stopped it, then he summoned and Naruto took out the cerebrus one, he is doing a lot of what he could usually do. He's awesome.


----------



## VoDe (Jul 27, 2011)

Naruto used FRS to the cerberos?


----------



## kenshiro2 (Jul 27, 2011)

maybe the crow is a counter against mangekyo since itachi uses his mangekyo


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

What did I just read?


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> what about nagato guys!!!!????



He used bansho tenin and summoned the dog and the bird...


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> HOLY FUCK THE CROW CAME OUT
> 
> See, I told you all that only Itachi can beat Itachi.



All his attack didn't do shit


----------



## son_michael (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!
> 
> Itachi is easily dealing with Hiraishin level speed in his base 3 tomoe form. Nagato even warned Naruto and Bee when Itachi jumped at them. Nagato said "Above you!"
> 
> LOLOLOLOL!!!



it looks like Itachi comments on how fast Naruto is


----------



## HInch (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> what about nagato guys!!!!????



Two giant summons, warning about Itachi and other stuff I can;t see yet until break at work.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> what about nagato guys!!!!????



He'll get his time but right now he's being overshadowed by the epitome of badassery that is Itachi

Not biased at all


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> What did I just read?



It's backwards. Start with the last page.


----------



## Alien (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> What did I just read?



the images are posted backwards lol


----------



## HInch (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's backwards. Start with the last page.



Yeah, that confused the fuck out of me at first.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

All i saw is Itachi failing with his attacks and being scared of Naruto's speed.  Not much to get excited over.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

naruto used frs on the dog summoning, i think itachi used genjutsu at the end i doubt he the crow activated it is for sasuke. i think  he used his MS genjutsu since he activated his ms in on eye


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> All i saw is Itachi failing with his attacks and being scared of Naruto's speed.  Not much to get excited over.



 I know but what do you expect Nic?


----------



## calimike (Jul 27, 2011)

whoa!!! did you see Itachi had 3 tomoes in left eye and MS in right eye? wtf? He should have full MS!?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 27, 2011)

So it seem's like they don't even finish there fight as Kabuto sends Itachi/Nagato away .

Though Itachi preformed pretty damn well If I do say so myself and he didn't even use Susanoo or MS.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> All his attack didn't do shit



Really Jude really??

Have you never seen ninjas throwing shurikens at eachother at the start of the fight? it never does shit but they do it anyway. 

It's pretty much a warmup


----------



## VoDe (Jul 27, 2011)

Like a boss:


----------



## Yagami_ (Jul 27, 2011)

son_michael said:


> it looks like Itachi comments on how fast Naruto is



except that he doesn't. he's asking about Sasuke.

He casually dodged both Naruto's and Killer Bee's joint attack as well


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

Why Itachi can counter Killerbees attack and Sasuke's couldn't? Kishi faps to much to Itachi.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Alien said:


> the images are posted backwards lol



Thank you, I was so confused.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2011)

lol@uchiha fans celebrating


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

bee had his 7 swords in sameheda and used them to block all of itachis shuriken


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 27, 2011)

A good chapter for a change


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

I just realized something.

If the crowjob is coming out now, does that mean Itachi foresaw this? 

Godtachi indeed.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> All his attack didn't do shit



Well of course not. Itachi didn't even use Mangekyou Sharingan until the last page. But he was keeping up with Naruto and Bee with taijutsu and katons.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 27, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> lol uchiha fans celebrating


Taking on RM Naruto and Killer Bee without Susanno or MS, damn right we going to celebrate  so much for Itachi being stomped .


----------



## son_michael (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> except that he doesn't. he's asking about Sasuke.
> 
> He casually dodged both Naruto's and Killer Bee's joint attack as well



your telling me the panel where Naruto gets right in front of him and Itachi has an exclamation mark, a surprised look and kanji near his face...he  is talking about sasuke?


----------



## calimike (Jul 27, 2011)

what? did you say images are backwards? GGggrrrrr


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Jul 27, 2011)

..Did I see Itachi dealing with RM Naruto speed + Killer Bee joint attack?



Also lol, this chapter pretty much proved everyone who said that "Samehada is not preta" wrong.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> except that he doesn't. he's asking about Sasuke.
> 
> He casually dodged both Naruto's and Killer Bee's joint attack as well


looks like he attacks naruto then bee tries to attack him. and then naruto focuses on nagato.


----------



## Yagami_ (Jul 27, 2011)

lol Itachi casually dodging RM Naruto's Hiraishin level speed and Killer Bee's joint attack with a base sharingan...

and not even bothering to comment on their speed


----------



## Achilles (Jul 27, 2011)

The return of 7 swords style.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 27, 2011)

People thought Itachi and Nagato were going to be defeated.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi keeping up with both Nagato and Bee. 

Damn, where the hater'z at?


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

btw so much for Nagato not being able to move.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Well of course not. Itachi didn't even use Mangekyou Sharingan until the last page. But he was keeping up with Naruto and Bee with taijutsu and katons.



and you think Naruto is all out( his speed is on par with raikage, who avoided amaterasu, something itachi thought was impossible).
Bee isn't even using his bijuu...and he casually countered all itachi's attacks.


----------



## Stajyun (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato was standing up by himself Pretty cool.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Jul 27, 2011)

didn't think Kishi would follow up with Itachi/Nagato this chapter. thought he would change scenes...awesome


----------



## Yagami_ (Jul 27, 2011)

son_michael said:


> your telling me the panel where Naruto gets right in front of him and Itachi has an exclamation mark, a surprised look and kanji near his face...he  is talking about sasuke?



um yeah, that's exactly what I'm saying.  Itachi asks how Sasuke is, and that's when Naruto tells him he's turned against the village. That's what causes the shock, then he asks why and Naruto tells him that Madara told Sasuke about Itachi.


----------



## DiScO (Jul 27, 2011)

So much to itachi gets trolled  Itachi is amazing


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Itachi keeping up with both Nagato and Bee.
> 
> Damn, where the hater'z at?


 
didn't know Itachi and Nagato were fighting one another.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> btw so much for Nagato not being able to move.



he still didnt movie much


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

I guess this settles it. Nagato could move.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh yeah what's up with Nagato being able to stand? What a faker!


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> ..Did I see Itachi dealing with RM Naruto speed + Killer Bee joint attack?
> 
> 
> 
> Also lol, this chapter pretty much proved everyone who said that "Samehada is not preta" wrong.



Countering a simple (if powerful) Katon is not the same as absorbing a Rasenshuriken.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 27, 2011)

People actually think Naruto is going serious here, same for Bee. Itachi fans please keep up the good work, I've really missed you all since Itachi death. I'm thankful the Nagato fans haven't really gone ape shit though. 

Anyway towards the battle it looks like a good intro chapter to it. I wasn't really impressed with anyone's skills though, I mean they didn't do anything that was "OMFG WTF THE FUCK THEY CAN DO THAT!!!". All within their normal limits.

I look forward to them getting serious though, after this whole crow thing. I wonder what it deals with.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2011)

Let's see how long Kishi can keep this up for 

Take it week by week Kishi , please


----------



## Blackgallon (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> btw so much for Nagato not being able to move.



Clearly Nagato and Itachi just wanted to hold each other for awhile!


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

DiScO said:


> So much to itachi gets trolled  Itachi is amazing


 
next chapter Itachi gets trolled. Already calling it. lol


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> lol Itachi casually dodging RM Naruto's Hiraishin level speed and Killer Bee's joint attack with a base sharingan...
> 
> and not even bothering to comment on their speed



he didnt really dodge naruto since naruto did not attack him, itachi used his katon attack and then attacked behind that. naruto sis not directly used any speed to fight him.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

calimike said:


> what? did you say images are backwards? GGggrrrrr



I reuploaded in the correct order. 



Nic said:


> btw so much for Nagato not being able to move.



I never got that notion, he was willing to fight Naruto... a man who cannot move wouldn't say that.


----------



## Synn (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I just realized something.
> 
> If the crowjob is coming out now, does that mean Itachi foresaw this?
> 
> Godtachi indeed.



My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> next chapter Itachi gets trolled. Already calling it. lol



It doesn't count if the crow does it. Itachi can't troll himself.

Nagato can stand and move his arms, but I don't think that he can walk. Maybe stagger a bit.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 27, 2011)

Also to people who don't know the images were posted backwards, so the last page is actually the crow coming out of Naruto.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> People actually think Naruto is going serious here, same for Bee. Itachi fans please keep up the good work, I've really missed you all since Itachi death. I'm thankful the Nagato fans haven't really gone ape shit though.
> 
> Anyway towards the battle it looks like a good intro chapter to it. I wasn't really impressed with anyone's skills though, I mean they didn't do anything that was "OMFG WTF THE FUCK THEY CAN DO THAT!!!". All within their normal limits.
> 
> I look forward to them getting serious though, after this whole crow thing. I wonder what it deals with.


 
Nagato fans are outnumbered 10 to 1 so what do you expect? lol


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 27, 2011)

Interesting chapter, however I still see no reason to revise my assessment of the situation. Naruto and B will win this one without serious injuries. Naruto is still busy talking with the two of them and B isn't even using his tailed state.
I'm quite surprised Itachi is using the crow already at such an early point. Like most I had thought it reserved for the fight against Sasuke. It's a positive surprise that it's not so it'll be a fair fight between the two of them when it happens.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

LoL at Nagato using his old summons.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Why Itachi can counter Killerbees attack and Sasuke's couldn't? Kishi faps to much to Itachi.



Lol how can that failure even compare to Itachi?


----------



## son_michael (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> um yeah, that's exactly what I'm saying.  Itachi asks how Sasuke is, and that's when Naruto tells him he's turned against the village. That's what causes the shock, then he asks why and Naruto tells him that Madara told him about Sasuke about Itachi.



well that's strange because its clearly a fighting scene and Itachi clearly looks surprised that naruto got in front of him. From the way your describing it, it doesn't sound like were looking at the same image. 



anyway this chapter is non stop Naruto/bee/Itachi/Nagato fighting action! It looks like the last page is of Itachi using genjutsu on Naruto.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> People actually think Naruto is going serious here, same for Bee. Itachi fans please keep up the good work, I've really missed you all since Itachi death. I'm thankful the Nagato fans haven't really gone ape shit though.
> 
> Anyway towards the battle it looks like a good intro chapter to it. I wasn't really impressed with anyone's skills though, I mean they didn't do anything that was "OMFG WTF THE FUCK THEY CAN DO THAT!!!". All within their normal limits.
> 
> I look forward to them getting serious though, after this whole crow thing. I wonder what it deals with.


Not serious? Nice excuses there buddy they were clearly serious in that fight, if you think otherwise your in denial

Itachi can keep up with RM Naruto, sorry but your little fantasy of Itachi being stomped ain't gonna happen. Deal with it.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> It doesn't count if the crow does it. Itachi can't troll himself.
> 
> Nagato can stand and move his arms, but I don't think that he can walk. Maybe stagger a bit.


 
that's actually an even worse troll. lol Already making up excuses Marsala?


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

How is Itachi getting hype?
From what I see, the moment he clashed with Naruto he fled back to Nagato who used Banshou Ten'in.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato can stand!!!!!!!!
Nagato can jump!!!!!!!!!
yay1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don_Corleone (Jul 27, 2011)

looks like it's Naruto and Bee casually handling Nagato and Itachi's attacks.  Naruto even confronts Itachi about his secret mission to eliminate his own clan.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Impressed with Bee so far. 
His base form is doing pretty good.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato just wanted to be close to Itachi


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

wonder what kabuto said before having itachi attack? also seems like bee used samaheda to take on itachis katon attack and naruto just tanked it


----------



## Synn (Jul 27, 2011)

Fuck, Itachi is boss! pek


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

From what i see, Itachi was attacking bee, when naruto steps in( it's more a proof of Naruto's speed).
So stop saying Itachi kept up witth RM Nauto.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

Bee is doing work in base and Naruto hasn't even used shit besides on the summons.   This fight is theirs.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

How did Itachi appear in the sky so quickly and behind Bee?


Damn, he's good.


----------



## DiScO (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> next chapter Itachi gets trolled. Already calling it. lol



Goditachi trolled ? meh not gonna happen


----------



## calimike (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I reuploaded in the correct order.



Thanks!!!



vered said:


> Nagato can stand!!!!!!!!
> Nagato can jump!!!!!!!!!
> yay1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Here you go!


----------



## Achilles (Jul 27, 2011)

So Nagato's just a lazy bastard it seems.

Itachi: It looks like we got a long walk ahead of us, Nagato.

Nagato: I....uh, can't walk. You go on ahead. And carry me with you. :ho


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi didn't keep up, he basically ran away scared of Naruto's speed.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

son_michael said:


> well that's strange because its clearly a fighting scene and Itachi clearly looks surprised that naruto got in front of him. From the way your describing it, it doesn't sound like were looking at the same image.
> 
> 
> 
> anyway this chapter is non stop Naruto/bee/Itachi/Nagato fighting action! It looks like the last page is of Itachi using genjutsu on Naruto.



It's his Amaterasu eye that he activates. And Naruto then shouts something out about Amaterasu, so Naruto knew that it was really dangerous. Then the crow comes out.

Naruto and Bee are lucky that Itachi wasn't using genjutsu. Odd.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi is a good little slave carrying his superior around like that


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

All of this epicness, and two pages still remain.


----------



## Yagami_ (Jul 27, 2011)

son_michael said:


> well that's strange because its clearly a fighting scene and Itachi clearly looks surprised that naruto got in front of him. From the way your describing it, it doesn't sound like were looking at the same image.



We're talking about this page right? 

No, he's not talking about his speed. Theyre talking about Sasuke.



Angelo said:


> From what i see, Itachi was attacking bee, when naruto steps in( it's more a proof of Naruto's speed).
> So stop saying Itachi kept up witth RM Nauto.



Desperation


----------



## Saren (Jul 27, 2011)

Holy Cheese! I thought Kishimoto would change scene to another battle, or not have these guys fight at all, so this is quite a surprise! 
 The battle looks nice, and lol at the crow!


----------



## ? (Jul 27, 2011)

Not surprised Itachi isn't getting raped, since Kishi loves to wank him so much. But from what I have seen so far, love this fight


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> All of this epicness, and two pages still remain.



We're probably missing Naruto throwing a Fuuton Rasenshuriken. I doubt that Kishi would show only the impact hemisphere of it.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> It's his Amaterasu eye that he activates. And Naruto then shouts something out about Amaterasu, so Naruto knew that it was really dangerous. Then the crow comes out.
> 
> Naruto and Bee are lucky that Itachi wasn't using genjutsu. Odd.



bee should not have trouble with genjutsu since the hachici can free him. and i think he used genjutsu at the end of the chapter on naruto


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

i was right about nagato!!!!!!!
he can walk!!!!!!!!
his 2 summons and double banshu tennin and its only the start!!!!!


----------



## Seph (Jul 27, 2011)

I think this proves how godly Itachi is.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

VoDe said:


> Yeah and looks like in one of them Naruto blocks that giant bolder with his chakra arms.



Indeed he did.

Nagato looks damn cool too, just standing and one spot controlling the battle field.


----------



## Blackgallon (Jul 27, 2011)

I have to admit i was happy to see bee have all his swords with him and not just Samehada.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> Desperation



look who's talking about desperation...

Itachi assault is casually countered by Naruto, then the former flees to get protected by his superior...


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> Itachi didn't keep up, he basically ran away scared of Naruto's speed.



Lol you expect them to see this?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, so Itachi pretty much does solo. 

It looks like he's able to deflect B's attacks without getting shanked like Sasuke, and it even looks like he reacted to Rikudou Naruto a couple of times.

The dialogue being thrown around is probably pretty interesting; can't wait 'til it's translated.

And then, at the end of the chapter...*the crow!*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> Nagato fans are outnumbered 10 to 1 so what do you expect? lol


I thought after Itachi's death things would change but hey I guess not. NF never changes. Oh well, I'm just sitting back enjoying regardless. Doesn't matter to me. 





Thdyingbreed said:


> Not serious? Nice excuses there buddy they were clearly serious in that fight, if you think otherwise your in denial
> 
> Itachi can keep up with RM Naruto, sorry but your little fantasy of Itachi being stomped ain't gonna happen. Deal with it.


Sounds to me like someone's a lil wittle defensive. 

Child you slay me!


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Gabe said:


> bee should not have trouble with genjutsu since the hachici can free him. and i think he used genjutsu at the end of the chapter on naruto



Bee can handle ordinary genjutsu but not Tsukiyomi. And it was definitely Amaterasu that Itachi was getting ready to use; it's his right eye and Naruto mentions Amaterasu in the raw.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 27, 2011)

You guys think if Nagato was fully mobile this fight would be tilted more towards Itachi and Nagato?


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Uploaded all the pages in the spoiler thread.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lol so Nagato can stand?

Itachi doesnt seem to be complaining though lol.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Naruto's crying in the Crowjob panel.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 27, 2011)

Umm.

I wonder if they crow activated at the sign of Itachi's MS. Like so many of us thought it would VS Sasuke.

That means it WAS supposed to be used on Sasuke, but obviously, Kabuto fucked that up.

See what it's purpose is. I think Itachi's getting his MS eye sealed.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi being surprised at Naruto's speed , even if that's the case why wouldn't he be? Naruto has come a long way in terms of it . 

It doesn't make Itachi any less of a god tier bastard


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

this chapter shows bee is awesome even in base he did not use his cloak to counter any of itachis moves.


----------



## VoDe (Jul 27, 2011)

Battledome is going batshit after this chapter.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 27, 2011)

So basically... Itachi & Nagato both attack, Naruto and Bee counter easily with Naruto's speed and Bee's kenjutsu. Bee fights Itachi and overwhelms him with his seven sword style while Naruto oneshots Nagato's dog summon. In the end Itachi's crow appears... Hmm..

I really want this translated


----------



## Yagami_ (Jul 27, 2011)

What the hell's going on here? Bee was warned twice about Itachi attacking him. The first time by Nagato, and the second time by Itachi himself.

Kishit's not really showing why Itachi and Nagato are "outclassed" by these two


----------



## son_michael (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> We're talking about this page right?
> 
> No, he's not talking about his speed. Theyre talking about Sasuke.



yeah that's the page. it sure as heck looks like Itachi is surprised about his speed but your the translator so I guess not.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi only used a Katon and taijutsu so far, of course that's not going to do anything, it'd be sad if it did. It's just a warm-up.



Marsala said:


> Countering a simple (if powerful) Katon is not the same as absorbing a Rasenshuriken.



Never said it was, just saying that it can absorb all types of ninjutsu as long as it has equal to or less chakra than 6-tails of the 8-tails.





Also, lol @ damage control already


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bee is no longer in his base mode, look at the testicle that's coming out of his back


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 27, 2011)

lol ,look @nagato's arm when itachi starts oving to naruto and bee ,itachi's speed is really impressive.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 27, 2011)

Gabe said:


> this chapter shows bee is awesome even in base he did not use his cloak to counter any of itachis moves.



Itachi was fighting in base too.

Base Itachi vs Base Bee.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> look who's talking about desperation...
> 
> Itachi assault is casually countered by Naruto, then the former flees to get protected by his superior...



Itachi is not even using genjutsu or his MS. That's actually less than he was using in his opening skirmish with Sasuke (he had MS on then).

Frankly it's astounding that he was keeping up with Naruto and Bee without cheating and using Edo Tensei regeneration. Naruto and Bee are High Kage level opponents.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 27, 2011)

I love to see how NF always overreacts when we get pics. This is the very first chapter of the fight. No one expected it to be decided so quickly between those two pairs.

It looks like the two pages missing should deal with Naruto vs Nagato.


----------



## Alien (Jul 27, 2011)

People are sure jumping to conclusions again...


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 27, 2011)

Naruto and B both attacking Itachi, and Itachi casually evades....

B and Naruto can't attack, they are pressured by Itachi's non-stop attacks, Like Kakashi in part one 


LOL haters


----------



## Seph (Jul 27, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> So basically... Itachi & Nagato both attack, Naruto and Bee counter easily with Naruto's speed and Bee's kenjutsu. Bee fights Itachi and overwhelms him with his seven sword style while Naruto oneshots Nagato's dog summon. In the end Itachi's crow appears... Hmm..
> 
> I really want this translated



It seemed pretty clear to me that Itachi handled both of their attacks very well, I didn't see him getting overwhelmed at all.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> Bee is no longer in his base mode, look at the *testicle* that's coming out of his back




Ok, one tailed bee>ItachiLDRYOMA


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Why would Nagato and Itachi warn Bee, as if he can't handle himself?


----------



## Corax (Jul 27, 2011)

Raikage A got trolled HARD.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Bee can handle ordinary genjutsu but not Tsukiyomi. And it was definitely Amaterasu that Itachi was getting ready to use; it's his right eye and Naruto mentions Amaterasu in the raw.



should work the same since the hachibi does not have eye contact to get under genjutsu like bee said genjutsu does not work on a jin who world with his bijuu. so itachi uses genjutsu ameratsu is that what is coming out of naruto mouth. or is the crow reacting to ameratsu?


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Naruto and B both attacking Itachi, and Itachi casually evades....
> 
> B and Naruto can't attack, they are pressured by Itachi's non-stop attacks, Like Kakashi in part one
> 
> ...



when did you see naruto attacking itachi, it's the latter who attacks first.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 27, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Umm.
> 
> I wonder if they crow activated at the sign of Itachi's MS. Like so many of us thought it would VS Sasuke.
> 
> ...



well that would suck for poor Itachi now wouldn't it? He made that trap for sasuke.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jul 27, 2011)

The thought just struck. This is the first time we see Itachi fight at full strength. Remember, he was already sick and dying against Sasuke, and he held back to let Sasuke win.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> Bee is no longer in his base mode, look at the testicle that's coming out of his back



now i see it.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 27, 2011)

And people HONESTLY thought Itachi would be trolled? Sorry,


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> Raikage A got trolled HARD.


Raikage trolled?How?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Gabe said:


> should work the same since the hachibi does not have eye contact to get under genjutsu like bee said genjutsu does not work on a jin who world with his bijuu. so itachi uses genjutsu ameratsu is that what is coming out of naruto mouth. or is the crow reacting to ameratsu?



Amaterasu wasn't activated yet, so it must be reacting to seeing the Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 27, 2011)

Bee and Naruto are both not in base, they're both in bijuu mode. Bee being in 1-tailed mode.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Naruto and B both attacking Itachi, and Itachi casually evades....
> 
> B and Naruto can't attack, they are pressured by Itachi's non-stop attacks, Like Kakashi in part one
> 
> ...



Itachi attacks then runs.


----------



## Yagami_ (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> look who's talking about desperation...
> 
> Itachi assault is casually countered by Naruto, then the former flees to get protected by his superior...



The assault "casually countered" by Naruto using his best form, hiraishin level speed, and Bee joint attack along with a warning by Nagato btw to an Itachi using a base sharingan, kunai, and Katon


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato is awesomwpek
and itachi is impressive


----------



## Corax (Jul 27, 2011)

> Raikage trolled?How?


Itachi dodged several Naruto s blitz attempts. But Naruto officially is faster than A. So either Sasuke was a noob or A isnt that fast.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 27, 2011)

So Kabuto screwed up Itachi's crow plan by making him use Amaterasu?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Itachi was fighting in base too.
> 
> Base Itachi vs Base Bee.



base itachi would bee itachi with no sharingan


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2011)

Gabe said:


> thats not a tail that is bees scarf



Blindfolded Stevie Wonder could see that tail


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2011)

NARUTO AND KILLER BEE ATTACKED ITACHI. UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Amazing chapter, I'm so happy.


Nagato's, two-handed Banshou Tenin combo.
Itachi's, improved Grand Fireball Technique.
Nagato, proving he could summon his old toys and control them without the rods.
Killerbee, the return of his multiple sword fighting style.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> This is rich, especially coming from a naruto-fan pillowbiter. Don't tell me, I'm an Itachi-tard, right?
> 
> The assault "casually countered" by Naruto using his best form, hiraishin level speed, and Bee joint attack along with a warning by Nagato btw to an Itachi using a base sharingan, kunai, and Katon   The stench of naruto-tard butthurt and recrimination is starting to waft in the air



i did not see naruto attacking itachi on any page bee was the one who attacked him


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

Aiku said:


> NARUTO AND KILLER BEE ATTACKED ITACHI. UNACCEPTABLE!



You can't see?  He attacked them 

Naruto never attacked him.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> Itachi dodged several Naruto s blitz attempts. But Naruto officially is faster than A. So either Sasuke was a noob or A isnt that fast.



Narutos several blizt attempts?When?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> Itachi dodged several Naruto s blitz attempts. But Naruto officially is faster than A. So either Sasuke was a noob or A isnt that fast.



Naruto being faster than A is bullshit. He dodged a punch that Raikage telegraphed from a mile away. The point is that Naruto is able to keep up and react to Raikage's fastest punch, which is incredible.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought Nagato was helping Itachi power up the fireball?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Amaterasu wasn't activated yet, so it must be reacting to seeing the Mangekyou Sharingan.



If it's really just reacting to Itachi's MS then Naruto lost his weapon against Sasuke.

Sucks to be him, I guess.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's safe to assume now that Itachi would have killed Sasuke if he was serious the last time


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> You can't see?  He attacked them
> 
> Naruto never attacked him.



I SAW. IT WAS UNACCEPTABLE.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi runs away from Naruto, itachi fans cheer.  I give up.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Blindfolded Stevie Wonder could see that tail



just saw  the tentacle in front of samheda. did not see it at first glance over the page


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If it's really just reacting to Itachi's MS then Naruto lost his weapon against Sasuke.
> 
> Sucks to be him, I guess.



Lol uchiha fans smh

It only means he won't need it


----------



## Suibi (Jul 27, 2011)

Shit, seriously. Itachi you looked like a boss in every panel. 

You even could made Naruto cry, shit. :rofl

And sorry for haters, Itachi didn't mention about Naruto speed or whatever even a single word. All of his conversation this week is about Sasuke.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 27, 2011)

Gabe said:


> base itachi would bee itachi with no sharingan



Not fair.A base Uchiha is an Uchiha with a base sharingan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Itachi attacks then runs.



I like how jumping backwards a bit to gather one's bearings is seen as "running away" when certain characters do it.

Itachi is still on the field, still facing Naruto, and still prepared for combat. He did not "run" away.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> Itachi runs away from Naruto, itachi fans cheer.  I give up.



 He is owing them though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2011)

So much for Naruto needing the crow to beat Sasuke


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> This is rich, especially coming from a naruto-fan pillowbiter. Don't tell me, I'm an Itachi-tard, right?
> 
> The assault "casually countered" by Naruto using his best form, hiraishin level speed, and Bee joint attack along with a warning by Nagato btw to an Itachi using a base sharingan, kunai, and Katon   The stench of naruto-tard butthurt and recrimination is starting to waft in the air



1. i'm no naruto fan.
2. naruto isn't using his full speed( teleportation is instanteneous,there is no way normal speed would top it, basic physics)
3. Itachi, after being casually countered by naruto, flees to ask for help from his superior( nagato), so much for godtachi


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> Bee is no longer in his base mode, look at the testicle that's coming out of his back



Bee _not_ being in base is when he has a bubbly shroud or version 2.



bearzerger said:


> It looks like the two pages missing should deal with Naruto vs Nagato.



Those are all the pages the raw link had.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 27, 2011)

Does Itachi get that exclamation point after hearing about Sasuke joining Akatsuki?


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Of course Itachi retreated, he was fighting both Naruto and Bee for a moment there. What do you want him to do? 

Use "Uchiha art of Run" was the obvious answer.


----------



## auem (Jul 27, 2011)

what's with 4 tomoe shape...!!..


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> Itachi dodged several Naruto s blitz attempts. But Naruto officially is faster than A. So either Sasuke was a noob or A isnt that fast.



naruto did not blitz itachi. am i missing pages or something.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 27, 2011)

Naruto using the crow on Sasuke wasn't really a 100% full-proof thing anyway. I remember people religiously giving that out as Naruto's "beat Sasuke trump card". Sad. Like they couldn't believe it. 

They were praying for it so hard they turned into Atheists. 

And NF, once again.....


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2011)

Suibi said:


> Shit, seriously. Itachi you looked like a boss in every panel.



HE WAS BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

> The assault "casually countered" by Naruto using his best form, *hiraishin level speed*



Is that even stated? Because Naruto is not constantly using his Hirashin level speed when in RM.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> *Itachi dodged several Naruto s blitz attempts*. But Naruto officially is faster than A. So either Sasuke was a noob or A isnt that fast.



show me when he dodged one of his blitzes...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Not fair.A base Uchiha is an Uchiha with a base sharingan.



i see the sharingan as an upgrade not a base


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

I like how people are bashing already when this is obviously just the preliminary exchange. All Nagato has used is Kuchiyose, and Itachi hasn't even used MS yet.

Honestly, they're holding their own even as-is. That's nothing to scoff at.



TNPS1984 said:


> Bee is no longer in his base mode, look at the *testicle* that's coming out of his back



:sanji


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

so basicly Nagato just wanted Itchi close to him??


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 27, 2011)

Pretty sure no one got blitzed this chapter.


----------



## Yagami_ (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> Itachi runs away from Naruto, itachi fans cheer.  I give up.



Dodging a Naruto and Bee joint attack (one with Samehada) while Itachi is in base form with a kunai, and you call that running away from Naruto.

You guys really never quit


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 27, 2011)

kabuto just controls itachi's body,you know
he didnt move his own.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Jul 27, 2011)

Damage control, damage control everywhere





On another note, Nagato's double bansho tennin was nice  (What was the other summon besides the dog? couldn't tell)

B is very fast, being able to throw up 7 swords while shuriken are in midair, lol.

Samehada can absorb all ninjutsu. lol haters

Another huge ass Rasengan. Nice, pretty strong if it is one-shotting Cerberus.

Itachi crow. Next chapter hopefully will be good


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

loos like nagato did pull a yoda.


----------



## Yuna (Jul 27, 2011)

WTF was that shit? Naruto knows Kaiten? And you can activate the Mangeyou Sharingan in just one eye?! Why didn't the Uchiha just do that to conserve their eyesight?!


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

If Minato was in Itachi's shoes, the forums would have went crazy, praising him to no end.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Lol uchiha fans smh
> 
> It only means he won't need it



We don't even know what "it" is. Christ on a bike...


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 27, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> WTF was that shit? Naruto knows Kaiten? And you can activate the Mangeyou Sharingan in just one eye?! Why didn't the Uchiha just do that to conserve their eyesight?!



To have an excuse to get EMS earlier obviously.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

I am surprised there is actually a fight so soon. Kishi really is rushing through.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> If Minato was in Itachi's shoes, the forums would have went crazy, praising him to no end.



No I remember bunch of them bashing and hating on him Klue


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> Dodging a Naruto and Bee joint attack (one with Samehada) while Itachi is in base form with a kunai, and you call that running away from Naruto.
> 
> You guys really never quit



I AGREE.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> Itachi dodged several Naruto s blitz attempts. But Naruto officially is faster than A. So either Sasuke was a noob or A isnt that fast.



Please show me just where Naruto is using his full speed. Cause as I see things Naruto never did.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Call me a n00b for just noticing, but Samehada cut Itachi's Grand Fireball in half. 

I wonder if it absorbed a portion of it?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto using the crow on Sasuke wasn't really a 100% full-proof thing anyway. I remember people religiously giving that out as Naruto's "beat Sasuke trump card". Sad. Like they couldn't believe it. ]



What else was it then? Any ideas?

Because even if it was a message for Sasuke, as is the only other logical option, then it's still intended to be a message that will sway Sasuke's one way or another. It isn't something completely useless. No matter what it was, it was clearly something that would aid Naruto. 

*A few words from Itachi would have the same effect on Sasuke as a nuclear bomb would. *I don't know why some people refuse to accept the fact that a genjutsu or a message WOULD still be a weapon.


----------



## ? (Jul 27, 2011)

Who says Naruto is moving his fastest


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

The fire shuriken seem like a nice touch.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> Itachi runs away from Naruto, itachi fans cheer.  I give up.



He didnt run away he moved back to a better position to fight.



Gabe said:


> i see the sharingan as an upgrade not a base



Well Naruto isnt in his base mode either.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> Dodging a Naruto and Bee joint attack (one with Samehada) while Itachi is in base form with a kunai, and you call that running away from Naruto.
> 
> You guys really never quit



bee in his base attacked itachi, yes.( bee also casually dodged itachis attacks).
naruto never attacked itachi, he just stopped his attack.


----------



## Alien (Jul 27, 2011)

And now i remember why i don't visit this section much anymore. 

Retarded fanboy shit everywhere.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> No I remember bunch of them bashing and hating on him Klue



The same people criticizing Itachi, would most likely have been praising Minato.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi was great I admit. But he was trolled cuz Itachifans were claiming that he trumped Madara with his crow job when that's not the case.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi won't be using MS in this fight in my opinion.

He gave one of his MS to Sasuke via the trap. (This is why only one eye activates MS in this chapter)

The crow was supposed to react to that if Naruto ever fought Sasuke (Since Sasuke implanted his eyes, it should still work) however, since Itachi activated MS on Naruto, the crow reacted.

My opinion? It's going to Seal his MS. Which means Naruto has to fight Sasuke with no trump cards. Just Naruto VS Sasuke.

I figure Nagato will figure out a sealing method and tell Naruto. Would not be shocked to see Nagato hand Naruto something like Itachi did Sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

itachi did not dodge naruto he engaged naruto and then let go and then bee attacked with sameheda. naruto did not attack once. actually it kinda seems both anruto and itachi dodged bees attack


----------



## Yuna (Jul 27, 2011)

Also, who says the crow is a one-shot Jutsu? It might still be useable against Sasuke. Or Itachi might break free of Kabuto's control long enough to give Naruto a new crowjob.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Itachi was great I admit. But he was trolled cuz Itachifans were claiming that he trumped Madara with his crow job when that's not the case.



Itach's fans were trolled, you mean.

Not Itachi.

Fans push things too far; even without revealing his full strength against Sasuke (whatever that is), he already lived up to his hype on the strength of his Mangekyou alone.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> He didnt run away he moved back to a better position to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> *Well Naruto isnt in his base mode eithe*r.



i never said he was


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> Dodging a Naruto and Bee joint attack (one with Samehada) while Itachi is in base form with a kunai, and you call that running away from Naruto.
> 
> You guys really never quit


 
oh i'm sorry he jumped away. lol 


look until he actually does something noteworthy, i'm not going to act like a tard over him, sorry. 


i mean seriously are we really at the point where we need to be impressed and elated at the fact that Itachi survived a chapter with the help of Nagato against bee and naruto now, really?


----------



## Hitt (Jul 27, 2011)

This thread proves Itachi is still the most overhyped character by far.

It spreads beyond this forum too.  People are saying stupid shit like Itachi beating the likes of fucking _Magneto_, the Juggernaut, and even cosmic beings with his genjutsu.  It's nuts.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 27, 2011)

Naruto attacked Itachi too 

B attacking Itachi from behind and Itachi evades like a boss


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jul 27, 2011)

So far it looks like everyone "casually" countered each others attacks but other than that not much really happened. The last page appears to be the most interesting part of the whole chapter for obvious reasons. Hopefully we'll FINALLY learn something about the power that Itachi gave Naruto (feels like ages ago) next chapter.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

nagato using double handed bansho tennin is awesome.
and 2 summons at once and it ends with both him and itachi on the bird.
the real exchange will start the next chapter.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jul 27, 2011)

like with raikage people here already saying that itachi can take naruto speed when in this chapter he only block itachi's attack and didn't even use is full speed. Besides in the end naruto will win this either way


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Body Shedding
The missing pages probably reveal that Naruto can use Rasenshuriken in Kyuubi Mode.

Though, the Itachi-Naruto conflict looks like a win for Naruto seeing as Naruto never seemed worried at all in that conflict; Itachi was.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> Aw you fap too hard to naruto and minato,It made you too blind to see a uchiha's epic-ness
> 
> 
> *Itachi is badass,Minato is dead tro lo lo lo lo lo*



 not sure if serious

He didn't do anything too impressive


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

someone said itachi was about to use ameratsu so it seems the crow activates to any MS attack. or maybe just ameratsu. wonder what it does.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 27, 2011)

I view anything not-base as something that makes on considerably stronger than normal.

In that regard, Bee is Base, Itach is Base, Nagato is Base, Naruto is not.

Naruto without RS/Sage Mode is Kiba-level. He REQUIRES overpowered modes to be a threat.

Bee in basemode is still a beastly high-level Shinobi. Itachi without Sharingan is still a highlevel Ninja. Nagato cannot turn Rinne'gan off.

So.. Naruto is the only non-base player here, imo.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> He didnt run away he moved back to a better position to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Naruto isnt in his base mode either.


 
yes he retreated so he didn't get pwned.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 27, 2011)

Gabe said:


> someone said itachi was about to use ameratsu so it seems the crow activates to any MS attack. or maybe just ameratsu. wonder what it does.



Probably seals Amaterasu or the MS as a whole.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I think this proves how godly Itachi is.





Godtachi said:


> B attacking Itachi from behind and Itachi evades like a boss


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> *Naruto attacked Itachi too *
> 
> B attacking Itachi from behind and Itachi evades like a boss




Show me a scan or STFU.


----------



## Blackgallon (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Itach's fans were trolled, you mean.
> 
> Not Itachi.
> 
> Fans push things too far; even without revealing his full strength against Sasuke (whatever that is), he already lived up to his hype on the strength of his Mangekyou alone.



Not all of us were trolled.

There are a few who don't see him as a god (Since he isn't.)

Tbh, i'm just happy to see a skirmish where everyone just uses a few basic attacks. Itachi definately already lived up to his hype ages ago, if he does anything special here against these 2 it's really just an added bonus tbh.

I'm just grateful he didn't get one paneled


----------



## VoDe (Jul 27, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> I view anything not-base as something that makes on considerably stronger than normal.
> 
> In that regard, Bee is Base, Itach is Base, Nagato is Base, Naruto is not.
> 
> ...



Well Naruto only did take the Cerberos out, so doesn't matter.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 27, 2011)

Well looks like kishi just made the naruto cd sasuke fight unpridictable again. Wouldn't it be bitter sweet to have itachis own trump card own him.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

Am I the only person here smart enough to consider the possibility that Itachi activated the crow thing himself? It may be a tool for his own use, rather than a trap being activated against him.



Googleplex said:


> Body Shedding
> The missing pages probably reveal that Naruto can use Rasenshuriken in Kyuubi Mode.
> 
> Though, the Itachi-Naruto conflict looks like a win for Naruto seeing as Naruto never seemed worried at all in that conflict; Itachi was.



Yeah, there's no doubt about that. But considering Itachi hasn't used MS at all yet, that's still pretty impressive.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Those are all the pages the raw link had.



I know. I was just saying since it's probably page 80-81 which is missing that those pages most likely will show Naruto vs Nagato

Oh and one thing for the Nagato fans. Did you guys realize that he's not using any elements, but his trademark jutsu? Nagato using the elements remains a pipe dream.



FallenAngelII said:


> Also, who says the crow is a one-shot Jutsu? It might still be useable against Sasuke. Or Itachi might break free of Kabuto's control long enough to give Naruto a new crowjob.



Unlikely. Naruto will only deal once with the crow.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

It would be nice, if only for one week, everyone kinda just enjoyed the chapter.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Jul 27, 2011)

Going by feat in the chapter its funny but Nagato showed the best ones and he didnt even move,lol.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> yes he retreated so he didn't get pwned.



The point is he didnt leave the battlefield.

He moved backward to a better position to fight.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jul 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> not sure if serious
> 
> He didn't do anything too impressive




Jude you be hating  
Come and join us uchiha fans.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Going by feat in the chapter its funny but Nagato showed the best ones and he didnt even move,lol.



All he did was summon two animals and throw a big rock.


----------



## calimike (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome!!! This chapter is another EPIC!!! wait a min, where is translators?


----------



## Alien (Jul 27, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> Itachi is badass,Minato is dead tro lo lo lo lo lo



Please think before posting


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> i mean seriously are we really at the point where we need to be impressed and elated at the fact that Itachi survived a chapter with the help of Nagato against bee and naruto now, really?



And Naruto wasn't even serious


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> yes he retreated so he didn't get pwned.


so Minato also get pwned against Madara cuz he retreated from battlefield?


----------



## Seph (Jul 27, 2011)

> Am I the only person here smart enough to consider the possibility that Itachi activated the crow thing himself? It may be a tool for his own use, rather than a trap being activated against him.



If Itachi has to active the crow thing himself, why did he even give his power to Naruto?


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I know. I was just saying since it's probably page 80-81 which is missing that those pages most likely will show Naruto vs Nagato
> 
> Oh and one thing for the Nagato fans. Did you guys realize that he's not using any elements, but his trademark jutsu? Nagato using the elements remains a pipe dream.
> 
> ...



its just the start.Nagato will start showing the heavy artilery next chapter.


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 27, 2011)

look @ last page, itachi's left eye shown in one panel,but japanese line hides it.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 27, 2011)

Jizz all over. 
Maaaaaaaaaaan, Itachiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto using the crow on Sasuke wasn't really a 100% full-proof thing anyway. I remember people religiously giving that out as Naruto's "beat Sasuke trump card". Sad. Like they couldn't believe it.
> 
> They were praying for it so hard they turned into Atheists.
> 
> And NF, once again.....



Well, it seemed certain until Itachi got resurrected. Then I thought that it was likely to come into play against Itachi himself.

It's possible that the crow will stick around until the Sasuke battle, but it seems unlikely. It will either be wasted here or do the impossible and free Itachi from Kabuto... cue snake pants shitting.


----------



## Blackgallon (Jul 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Unlikely. Naruto will only deal once with the crow.



I think after this fight ends Itachi may do the whole 'I believe in you Naruto and trust you to take care of Sasuke' thing like everyone else.

Crow definately seems like a one use thing though.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> He didnt run away he moved back to a better position to fight.



He looked worried.



Nikushimi said:


> Yeah, there's no doubt about that. But considering Itachi hasn't used MS at all yet, that's still pretty impressive.



I can agree with that, the fire shuriken were a nice touch.



bearzerger said:


> Oh and one thing for the Nagato fans. Did you guys realize that he's not using any elements, but his trademark jutsu? Nagato using the elements remains a pipe dream.



Its only one chapter. lol
He'll have to show us eventually, if after 2-3 chapters we don't see a single element, I'll have to concur with you.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> And Naruto wasn't even serious


 
of course not, he's all about TNJ first these days. lol 



dungsi27 said:


> The point is he didnt leave the battlefield.
> 
> He moved backward to a better position to fight.


 
yes i agree, but both are technically true.


----------



## DeLarge (Jul 27, 2011)

*f*



Yagami_ said:


> This is rich, especially coming from a naruto-fan pillowbiter. Don't tell me, I'm an Itachi-tard, right?
> 
> The assault "casually countered" by Naruto using his best form, hiraishin level speed, and Bee joint attack along with a warning by Nagato btw to an Itachi using a base sharingan, kunai, and Katon   The stench of naruto-tard butthurt and recrimination is starting to waft in the air



Your attempt to pile up a bunch of insignificant BS like "warning by Nagato" to try and justify your argument is pathetic,at best.You list up all these inconsequential facts and actually think you have a stronger case.  The "warning" did not "help" Naruto in any way , the only one who was surprised by the attack was Bee (who , despite this , reacted to Itachi's attack a couple of pages later just fine) , as evident in that specific panel.By stating that Nagato somehow "helped" Naruto , you are arguing that he would have been caught off guard by the attack , had it been not for Nagato.

And why the hell did you list "kunai" and "katon" there ? Are they supposed to be testament to Itachi's disadvantage ? Going by your logic , Bee using his swords is also a testament to his own disadvantage.

​


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Oh and one thing for the Nagato fans. Did you guys realize that he's not using any elements, but his trademark jutsu? Nagato using the elements remains a pipe dream.



Damn you for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## Seph (Jul 27, 2011)

> And why the hell did you list "kunai" and "katon" there ? Are they supposed to be testament to Itachi's disadvantage ?



Kunais are pretty lame for anyone not named Minato.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Am I the only person here smart enough to consider the possibility that Itachi activated the crow thing himself? It may be a tool for his own use, rather than a trap being activated against him..



So Itachi knew he was going to be revived ?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Well, it seemed certain until Itachi got resurrected. Then I thought that it was likely to come into play against Itachi himself.
> 
> It's possible that the crow will stick around until the Sasuke battle, but it seems unlikely. It will either be wasted here or do the impossible and free Itachi from Kabuto... cue snake pants shitting.





I can only imagine. I'm sure Kabuto is well aware of what happened to his mentor Orochimaru when Itachi got a hold of him. He'd probably shit bricks if Itachi broke free of Edo Tensei.

And of course, Itachi himself would be like "Kabuto... Prepare your anus. "

I don't think that's what this crow is for, though. I think it's something else. I don't know what, but I don't think it's that.


----------



## Mikon (Jul 27, 2011)

Base Itachi is fighting RM Naruto and Bee with samehada?
ROFL
Itachi is a boss.
stop hate kids.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> He looked worried.



Lets wait for a translation for that.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't even care about Nagato using the elements.  Kishi basically already made a point that the rikudou techniques were of a greater level anyways.   Besides Nagato used those elements as a kid in front of Jiraiya.  

Kishi used the elements plot with Kakuzu, he probably has no interest using it with Nagato as well.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> So Itachi knew he was going to be revived ?



He did say "I hope the day never comes when you have to use it."

I.e., when he and a fuckton of other strong guys are resurrected with Edo Tensei to wreak havoc.

I dunno, it wouldn't be the first time he predicted something he should've had no way of predicting.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2011)

Mikon said:


> Itachi is a boss.



ITACHI IS A BOSS, INDEED.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jul 27, 2011)

can't wait to know more about the crow


----------



## Alien (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> It would be nice, if only for one week, everyone kinda just enjoyed the chapter.



That's about as likely to happen as Amy Winehouse resurrecting at her funeral and belting out Alive by Pearl Jam


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> its just the start.Nagato will start showing the heavy artilery next chapter.



By heavy artillery I assume you mean Shinra Tensei and Chibaku Tensei



Googleplex said:


> Its only one chapter. lol
> He'll have to show us eventually, if after 2-3 chapters we don't see a single element, I'll have to concur with you.



I'm just teasing the Nagato fans a bit. Just look at Klue's reaction. It's just a bit of harmless fun. 



Klue said:


> Damn you for bringing that to my attention.



mmhh I'm lovin' it.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> By heavy artillery I assume you mean Shinra Tensei and Chibaku Tensei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i mostly mean demon real and hell realm as well.
i need to see them with Nagato himself.especially demon.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Lets wait for a translation for that.



Body Shedding

Body Shedding

Itachi doesn't seem jolly about his exchange



Nic said:


> I don't even care about Nagato using the elements.  Kishi basically already made a point that the rikudou techniques were of a greater level anyways.   Besides Nagato used those elements as a kid in front of Jiraiya.
> 
> Kishi used the elements plot with Kakuzu, he probably has no interest using it with Nagato as well.



We'll have to see a few with Nagato though as it was mentioned with some emphasis.


----------



## ? (Jul 27, 2011)

Anybody else notice Itachi's face 

For the first time, he's the one being pressured.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> i mostly mean demon real and hell realm as well.
> i need to see them with Nagato himself.especially demon.



Demon would be interesting, and likely shut a lot of people up. :ho

But still, for a guy that is capable of using any jutsu to simply rely on the Pain Techniques and nothing else - come on!


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> *He did say "I hope the day never comes when you have to use it."*
> I.e., when he and a fuckton of other strong guys are resurrected with Edo Tensei to wreak havoc.
> 
> I dunno, it wouldn't be the first time he predicted something he should've had no way of predicting.



That would also imply that he wished Sasuke didn't join the Dark side and Madara dies from that surprise Amaterasu .

Tbh expecting his revival is too far fetched .

But meh Itachi can make anything possible


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

Shoot i was happy that Nagato didn't just use shinra tensei, i was afraid that might happen. lol


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jul 27, 2011)

Alien said:


> Please think before posting



Isn't nearly everyone else trolling?,And i get picked on?,Then just get my post deleted if you don't like it since i can't remember which page its on,Thanks.


Also i'm not allowed to stand up for itachi?,Why don't you get onto everyone who is bashing itachi and not minato,Goes to show that haters gonna hate.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 27, 2011)

Damn the forum is going to go crazy once the fight gets serious.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> i mostly mean demon real and hell realm as well.
> i need to see them with Nagato himself.especially demon.



I actually forgot about those. Yes, Demon realm would be interesting.I thought you meant some elemental ninjutsu which are inferior to his six path jutsu anyways.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

"Next week, 'Itachi soloes!!'"


----------



## sadino (Jul 27, 2011)

Look at that Bee, what a baws.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

this is probably the first time all of itachis attacks fail


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Inu said:


> Anybody else notice Itachi's face
> 
> For the first time, he's the one being pressured.



Seems symbolic.

Naruto prior growing up was always pressured by Itachi; the grown up Naruto is the one pressuring Itachi.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2011)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> Damn the forum is going to go crazy once the fight gets serious.



THIS FORUM WILL BLOW UP WITH ITACHI EVERYWHERE. 



Nikushimi said:


> "Next week, 'Itachi soloes!!'"



THAT WILL BE THE BEST CHAPTER EVER.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Itachi doesn't seem jolly about his exchange


It's not about the exchange. It's about Sasuke


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

Did Naruto just casually counter Banshō Ten'in?


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I actually forgot about those. Yes, Demon realm would be interesting.I thought you meant some elemental ninjutsu which are inferior to his six path jutsu anyways.



not that much.i really want to see him use all 7 realms to the highest possible use.
the fight is only at the start.and Nagato is going to shine.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Seems symbolic.
> 
> Naruto prior growing up was always pressured by Itachi; the grown up Naruto is the one pressuring Itachi.



Funny how the only time Naruto can pressure Itachi is when Itachi's already dead.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> Shoot i was happy that Nagato didn't just use shinra tensei, i was afraid that might happen. lol



I expect him to spam Shinra Tensei, and really nothing but, once the fight truly kicks in gear.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato's Ninjutsu will be supplementary I guess.

Unless Kishi leaves it to imagination... which will effect Nagato's hype by miles.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> Did Naruto just casually counter Banshō Ten'in?



Yes, by using his chakra arms to push the rock away. Amazing feat in of itself.


----------



## Blackgallon (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Seems symbolic.
> 
> Naruto prior growing up was always pressured by Itachi; the grown up Naruto is the one pressuring Itachi.



Yeah, shows just how far Naruto has come since the last time they met each other.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> "Next week, 'Itachi soloes!!'"



clockslash@300 kmph


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2011)

Go... Itachi!


----------



## Yuna (Jul 27, 2011)

Inu said:


> Anybody else notice Itachi's face
> 
> For the first time, he's the one being pressured.


Why would this upset him? He *wants* to lose this fight.


----------



## MYJC (Jul 27, 2011)

Good grief enough with the fanwank. 

Does anybody have any idea what any of the dialogue is about?


----------



## Egotism (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi Is God


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Body Shedding
> 
> Body Shedding
> 
> Itachi doesn't seem jolly about his exchange



It's because they are talking about SASUKE. Needless to say, Itachi will be rather upset, if not completely surprised, to hear what Sasuke is up to.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> I expect him to spam Shinra Tensei, and really nothing but, once the fight truly kicks in gear.


 
various levels of shinra tensei for naruto's various levels of rasengan.  I'm already laughing


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2011)

Starr said:


> Go... Itachi!





Egotism said:


> Itachi Is God


----------



## Blackgallon (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yes, by using his chakra arms to push the rock away. Amazing feat in of itself.



You know what i think would be some nice hype for Naruto?

If Nagato says he is much more difficult to deal with now then when Pain was fighting 6 tails.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Funny how the only time Naruto can pressure Itachi is when Itachi's already dead.



But ofcourse. Naruto was saving the beat down for when Itachi didn't have the excuse of blindness or ninja aids, unlike some other characters we know of.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Anybody else notice Itachi's face
> 
> For the first time, he's the one being pressured.


you don't seem to understand why itachi was surprised and had this look on his face.

Translation:
_
Itachi: What about Sasuke?

Naruto: He turned against village

Itachi: !!!_


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> you don't seem to understand why itachi was surprised and had this look on his face.
> 
> Translation:
> _
> ...



Itachi's thoughts: FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUUUUUUUUUCK why am I always right?


----------



## Seph (Jul 27, 2011)

MS Sasuke was nothing compared to MS Itachi. Nothing.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> You know what i think would be some nice hype for Naruto?
> 
> If Nagato says he is much more difficult to deal with now then when Pain was fighting 6 tails.


 when Nagato went down to just deva he should have just fought himself.  Now it makes no sense why he continued with Deva. lol


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> when Nagato went down to just deva he should have just fought himself.  Now it makes no sense why he continued with Deva. lol



he probably thought Deva would be enough to handle naruto.by the time naruto got to him Nagato had almost all of his chakra spent.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

badass fight but it looks like naruto doesnt want to fight seriously ,next chap, it looks like itachi tried genjutsu or signaled his crow


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> But ofcourse. Naruto was saving the beat down for when Itachi didn't have the excuse of blindness or ninja aids, unlike some other characters we know of.



Naw. He just has the excuse of Itachi trying to lose. 

Nice way to try and drag Sasuke into it though. I won't bother pointing out that the same excuse can't be used.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

When did Itachi have time to create a clone and switch with it? There is no way the one carrying Nagato was a clone all along.


----------



## Seph (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> When did Itachi have time to create a clone and switch with it? There is no way the one carrying Nagato was a clone all along.



Oh, I dunno, HE CAN DO THE FASTEST HAND SEALS IN THE MANGA?


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Oh, I dunno, HE CAN DO THE FASTEST HAND SEALS IN THE MANGA?



BELIEVE IT.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato are truly being portrayed as the strongest combination.i cant wait for next week.


----------



## Yagami_ (Jul 27, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> Your attempt to pile up a bunch of insignificant BS like "warning by Nagato" to try and justify your argument is pathetic,at best.You list up all these inconsequential facts and actually think you have a stronger case.  The "warning" did not "help" Naruto in any way , the only one who was surprised by the attack was Bee (who , despite this , reacted to Itachi's attack a couple of pages later just fine) , as evident in that specific panel.By stating that Nagato somehow "helped" Naruto , you are arguing that he would have been caught off guard by the attack , had it been not for Nagato.
> 
> And why the hell did you list "kunai" and "katon" there ? Are they supposed to be testament to Itachi's disadvantage ? Going by your logic , Bee using his swords is also a testament to his own disadvantage.​




Ooh I like when when the pontifications come about as if what you were saying actually amounted to a credible argument. I would say there's no greater hallmark of a psuedo-intellectuals but I digress. let's hear you out:

Inconsequential facts? It was 2 on 1 and you agree that Bee was surprised by Itachi's attack so the warning already served its intended function, so its hardly "inconsequential" no matter what happened two or three pages later (another attack which _Itachi_ warned Bee about). 

I list Itachi being in base form and only having kunai and katon as very relevant seeing how Naruto's in RM form which is compared to Hiraishin in speed (along with tons of other feats including durability feats), plus a Bee who has a sword that negates ninjutsu and a tentacle later coming out. The fact is that Itachi was using weapons that didn't even stand a chance of piercing their skin, THAT'S why it's relevant. And how the fuck is Bee at a disadvantage with those weapons when both Nagato and Itachi are warning them? lol think before you write



Googleplex said:


> Body Shedding
> 
> Body Shedding
> 
> Itachi doesn't seem jolly about his exchange





Inu said:


> Anybody else notice Itachi's face
> 
> For the first time, he's the one being pressured.



You do know that his expressions there have nothing at all to do with the fight but with what Naruto is saying, right?​


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> Did Naruto just casually counter Banshō Ten'in?



Yeah. 



PikaCheeka said:


> Funny how the only time Naruto can pressure Itachi is when Itachi's already dead.



Still symbolic. 



Sephiran said:


> MS Sasuke was nothing compared to MS Itachi. Nothing.



Isn't it because MS Sasuke was stronger due to the potential in his eyes?


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Itachi and Nagato are truly being portrayed as the strongest combination.i cant wait for next week.


Next week they'll get wtfpwned.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> When did Itachi have time to create a clone and switch with it? There is no way the one carrying Nagato was a clone all along.



Itachi used Hiraishin.

Let the trolling begin.


----------



## calimike (Jul 27, 2011)

Body Shedding
The crows are not coming out of Naruto's mouth. They are going into his mouth but this time with MS.


----------



## Seph (Jul 27, 2011)

> Isn't it because MS Sasuke was stronger due to the potential in his eyes?



Um, what? He was still trash compared to MS Itachi.


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 27, 2011)

next week itachi and naruto will fusion.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2011)

Lol people questioned how Nagato would get by being crippled.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

the true test will come when Bee will go V2 and Naruto will start using his strongest attacks.
i expect Nagato tostart using demon and hell realms to new degrees with perhaps other jutsus as well.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> Ooh I like when when the pontifications come about as if what you were saying actually amounted to a credible argument. I would say there's no greater hallmark of a psuedo-intellectuals but I digress. let's hear you out:
> 
> Inconsequential facts? It was 2 on 1 and you agree that Bee was surprised by Itachi's attack so the warning already served its intended function, so its hardly "inconsequential" no matter what happened two or three pages later (another attack which _Itachi_ warned Bee about).
> 
> ...



So what's you point?
Itachi's strongest than RM Naruto?

noone believes this, even itachifans.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 27, 2011)

calimike said:


> Body Shedding
> The crows are not coming out of Naruto's mouth. They are going into his mouth but this time with MS.



No the crow is coming out of its mouth becuase look at the beak you think its going inside his mouth?


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> You do know that his expressions there have nothing at all to do with the fight but with what Naruto is saying, right?



What does he say in the panels after that?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

calimike said:


> Body Shedding
> The crows are not coming out of Naruto's mouth. They are going into his mouth but this time with MS.



No, it's pretty clearly coming out of his mouth, since that's it's head. What the hell would be the point of sticking ANOTHER crow in him?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> Ooh I like when when the pontifications come about as if what you were saying actually amounted to a credible argument. I would say there's no greater hallmark of a psuedo-intellectuals but I digress. let's hear you out:
> 
> Inconsequential facts? It was 2 on 1 and you agree that Bee was surprised by Itachi's attack so the warning already served its intended function, so its hardly "inconsequential" no matter what happened two or three pages later (another attack which _Itachi_ warned Bee about).
> 
> I list Itachi being in base form and only having kunai and katon as very relevant seeing *how Naruto's in RM form which is compared to Hiraishin in speed *(along with tons of other feats including durability feats)



Yes, but Naruto is not always using his Hirashin level speed in that mode.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> looks like ive discovered them first...


lol

Madara: not so fast you scaly four-eyed bastard.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 27, 2011)

*oh black ^ (use bro) motherfuckers yo homies that's enough chitchat for the day dawg
SHUT THE FUCK UP dattebayo* 



The fuck ?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

poor naruto the crow coming out looks huge


----------



## Renyou (Jul 27, 2011)

Bee using Samehada for a change. Still, it doesn't look like it did any good


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> No, it's pretty clearly coming out of his mouth, since that's it's head. What the hell would be the point of sticking ANOTHER crow in him?



The crow seems to have grown significantly in size.

What kind of weirds me out is that Naruto is crying, implying pain, implying that the crowjob is indeed a physical bird and not a ghost-type thing like I had always assumed.

That's messed up.


----------



## Blackgallon (Jul 27, 2011)

Gabe said:


> poor naruto the crow coming out looks huge



Crow with an MS looks badass though!

So going to create that into an Avatar.


----------



## calimike (Jul 27, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> No the crow is coming out of its mouth becuase look at the beak you think its going inside his mouth?



I thought Bird's @$$ and fried drumstick get in Naruto's mouth. oh never mind! Thanks!


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> Crow with an MS looks badass though!
> 
> So going to create that into an Avatar.



That doesn't look like Itachi's Mangekyou design.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi will either be freed or else have his MS sealed by the crow. Either way, it proves that the only one who can beat Itachi... is Itachi.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

Is that a "super Mangekyou" in the crow's eye?  What?  Otherwise, the fight was cool I guess.

I guess it could make sense as Sasuke's EMS design, but I got-to doubt that it'd be spoiled early.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 27, 2011)

Am I going to be the first one to say it? 

I predict the crow's "MS" to be Sasuke's "EMS". :WOW


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> The crow seems to have grown significantly in size.
> 
> What kind of weirds me out is that Naruto is crying, implying pain, implying that the crowjob is indeed a physical bird and not a ghost-type thing like I had always assumed.
> 
> That's messed up.



Itachi has a great sense of humor. 

But you're right, it definitely looks bigger. Either it's another inconsistency in Kishimoto's artwork, or it's been feeding off of Naruto in some way...

Brace yourselves, guys. Itachi might go Super Saiyan in the next chapter.


----------



## Grimzilla (Jul 27, 2011)

So, crow power is activated? script please so we can figure out who did it


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Itachi will either be freed or else have his MS sealed by the crow. Either way, it proves that the only one who can beat Itachi... is Itachi.



I guess from the fight that B has great chances to beat him too..


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naw. He just has the excuse of Itachi trying to lose.
> 
> Nice way to try and drag Sasuke into it though. I won't bother pointing out that the same excuse can't be used.



Itachi can't even control his own body, not sure of how much _help_ he can be. Besides, its not like Itachi is a serious threat to Naruto at this stage.

I am happy to not to have to bother with discussing the little Uchiha traitor, my gratitude for that.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

the crow has four points instead of 3 in the MS


----------



## Blackgallon (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> That doesn't look like Itachi's Mangekyou design.



True, it has 4 lines instead of 3.

Edit: Possibly a hint towards Sasuke's EMS design maybe? Not the entire thing, but a part of it?


----------



## Yuna (Jul 27, 2011)

What is up with the crow having a different Mangekyou than Itachi?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> So, crow power is activated? script please so we can figure out who did it



It's obviously in response to Itachi's Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

I would be shocked if Sasuke's EMS design would be completely unlike his ms design.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> UchihaSage is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) troll bs "translator".  Ban him or neg him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you start translating the whole thing?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi has a great sense of humor.
> 
> But you're right, it definitely looks bigger. Either it's another inconsistency in Kishimoto's artwork, or it's been feeding off of Naruto in some way...
> 
> Brace yourselves, guys. Itachi might go Super Saiyan in the next chapter.



So does Nagato.

Pretending to be crippled all that time for a free ride. 



Melas said:


> Itachi can't even control his own body, not sure of how much _help_ he can be.



Have you been reading any of the other ET fights?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> So does Nagato.
> 
> Pretending to be crippled all that time for a free ride.



Nagato always dreamed of riding Itachi. :ho


----------



## Hermansen (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes! Looks like an epic chapter!


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

*Yagami_*, can you translate Kabuot's line?


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Have you been reading any of the other ET fights?



Seems as if you have read them more carefully than me. So go on, enlighten me.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Nagato always dreamed of riding Itachi. :ho


 
let's not get too dirty now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Nagato always dreamed of riding Itachi. :ho



You're just self-projecting now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2011)

Why walk when someone is all too eager to carry you?


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Nagato always dreamed of riding Itachi.


Actually, Kabuto is just pervert


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> What panels after that?  Naruto tells him that Sasuke turned against the village (cue the shock), Itachi asks why that happened, then Naruto tells him that Madara used Itachi's truth to twist him (itachi gets angry/shocked thinking about how Madara knew his wishes and shit)





Interesting.
Although I'm a little shocked that Itachi is so surprised as it was he who essentially told Naruto and the readers this could happen.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> let's not get too dirty now.



Let's. 



PikaCheeka said:


> You're just self-projecting now.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 27, 2011)

Hot dayum. 
The rasengan Naruto used on the summoned cerberus is the biggest I've ever seen. Humongous.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato can stand, but I don't think he's ambulatory.  Kishimoto drew in the burns on his legs still this chapter.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Interesting.
> Although I'm a little shocked that Itachi is so surprised as it was he who essentially told Naruto and the readers this could happen.



It's one thing to worry about the possibility. It's another to find out that his brother was as big of a douchebag as he feared.


----------



## Blackgallon (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Interesting.
> Although I'm a little shocked that Itachi is so surprised as it was he who essentially told Naruto and the readers this could happen.



I think he is more shocked that Madara knew SO much about him?


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

so much for someone who "planned everything in advance", being surprised and upset his brother fell in madara's hands.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Hot dayum.
> The rasengan Naruto used on the summoned cerberus is the biggest I've ever seen. Humongous.



As expected of Tailed State Mode.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 27, 2011)

I wonder what kind of animal summon Nagato is standing on in the second-to-the-last page.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

I guess ITACHI WAS FUCKING BADASS TO THE CORE, love his fineese of fighting , regardless this is a skirmish since they re chatting once both parties are done, naruto n bee can go in 4 d kill


----------



## Nakson (Jul 27, 2011)

Interesting chapter. lots happening and nice cliff hanger.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Nagato can stand, but I don't think he's ambulatory.  Kishimoto drew in the burns on his legs still this chapter.



Hanzou pulled a Kenobi.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

I do expect Nagato to move during this fight. If not then... I can see a lot of posts suggesting how in his healthy condition he was on a whole other level; likely as he's more prone to put up a good fight now.



Marsala said:


> It's one thing to worry about the possibility. It's another to find out that his brother was as big of a douchebag as he feared.



But he still knew it could happen.
Although that said, he might be 'updating' the crow in light of what Naruto's told him.


----------



## Sollet (Jul 27, 2011)

Was a while ago I was this excited about a Naruto chapter 

Anyone else liked the katon infused shurikens?


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

slickcat said:


> I guess ITACHI WAS FUCKING BADASS TO THE CORE, love his fineese of fighting , regardless this is a skirmish since they re chatting once both parties are done, naruto n bee can go in 4 d kill



I need about 6-8 more chapters of this before I'm satisfied.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> so much for someone who "planned everything in advance", being surprised and upset his brother fell in madara's hands.



Only Minato can plan that far ahead


----------



## Yagami_ (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> can you start translating the whole thing?



can't do. Its too small, covered by watermarks, plus i'm not the best translator (I'm intermediate level).



blacksword said:


> *Yagami_*, can you translate Kabuot's line?



His first line? He says "it seems like I found them first. The eight and nine tails...[text]" (the rest is covered by that damn watermark)



Klue said:


> Is there anything else in the script worth mentioning?



I havent read the whole thing and its pretty hard to read with this small raw, so I didn't bother unfortunately.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone notice how the dog still lives?



Icegaze said:


> I wonder what kind of animal summon Nagato is standing on in the second-to-the-last page.



Looks like the bird.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> I guess from the fight that B has great chances to beat him too..



What Did B do?
He attacked Itachi from behind and failed, he even commented on Itachi's movements being great.


----------



## VoDe (Jul 27, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Hot dayum.
> The rasengan Naruto used on the summoned cerberus is the biggest I've ever seen. Humongous.



To me it looks like FRS.


----------



## Blackgallon (Jul 27, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I wonder what kind of animal summon Nagato is standing on in the second-to-the-last page.



Looks like something that can fly.

I mean, assuming he can't move too well but can stand up and fight, if he flies around while using his abilities, that would be incredibly troublesome.

Or Itachi could jump on it and they fly off since Kabuto doesn't want them to fight anymore?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> What Did B do?
> He attacked Itachi from behind and failed, he even commented on Itachi's movements being great.



bee blocked all of itachis moves easily


----------



## Nakson (Jul 27, 2011)

So no new jutsu's from Nagato?



Angelo said:


> so much for someone who "planned everything in advance", being surprised and upset his brother fell in madara's hands.



and your point being?


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2011)

Sollet said:


> Was a while ago I was this excited about a Naruto chapter
> 
> Anyone else liked the katon infused shurikens?



THEY WERE A GREAT TOUCH. 



Godtachi said:


> What Did B do?
> He attacked Itachi from behind and failed, he even commented on Itachi's movements being great.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I wonder what kind of animal summon Nagato is standing on in the second-to-the-last page.



His old Giant Bird Summoning. He used Pain to summon it twice before: Once against Jiraiya and again against Naruto.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 27, 2011)

Sollet said:


> Was a while ago I was this excited about a Naruto chapter
> 
> *Anyone else liked the katon infused shurikens?*



Tell me about it. 

Itachi all the way!




Googleplex said:


> Looks like the bird.





Blackgallon said:


> Looks like something that can fly.
> 
> I mean, assuming he can't move too well but can stand up and fight, if he flies around while using his abilities, that would be incredibly troublesome.
> 
> Or Itachi could jump on it and they fly off since Kabuto doesn't want them to fight anymore?





Klue said:


> His old Giant Bird Summoning. He used Pain to summon it twice before: Once against Jiraiya and again against Naruto.




You're all right. Thanks for answering, guys.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> What Did B do?
> He attacked Itachi from behind and failed, he even commented on Itachi's movements being great.



He casually evadede and nullified all itachi's attacks...
now my turn, what did itachi do?
@Aiku: no offence, but how old are you? all your point are 'OMG',  and other things that make no sense...


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 27, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Hot dayum.
> The rasengan Naruto used on the summoned cerberus is the biggest I've ever seen. Humongous.


that looks like rasen shuriken.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Anyone notice how the dog still lives?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the bird.



the dog is immortal as long as Nagato lives the dog will just multiply to no ends.that was established already in DB3.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

well either way Nagato is being held back since he can't use taijutsu or one to one combat in that state.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm so excited... and I just can't hide it...
I'm about to lose control and I think I like it



Super epic chapter


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Only Minato can plan that far ahead



You both serious?

I can't belie e Itachi went toe to toe with Naruto in a taijutsu exchange


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> so much for someone who "planned everything in advance", being surprised and upset his brother fell in madara's hands.



Even back then, he knew it were possible for Sasuke to traverse down this path. He called him a 'blank canvas' for a reason.


----------



## Yagami_ (Jul 27, 2011)

Gabe said:


> bee blocked all of itachis moves easily



Due to samehada absorbing his katon's chakra 

I guess he could thank Kisame for that


----------



## Sollet (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> What Did B do?
> He attacked Itachi from behind and failed, he even commented on Itachi's movements being great.



Judging from his posts he seems very negative towards Itachi... So don't take him seriously.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 27, 2011)

I wonder if Itachi pulled a Orochimaru on Naruto


----------



## Mariko (Jul 27, 2011)

C'mon dudz, epic chap is epic, no need to argue...! Nagato Itachi Bee and Naruto are all awsome, this is the begining of those fights we're fond of: epic nin, epic moves, epic jutsu and... epic trollings!


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> He casually evadede and nullified all itachi's attacks...
> now my turn, what did itachi do?



Deflected a punch from Rikudou Naruto, apparently, and then kicked him away. Then it looked like both Naruto and B tried to jump him and he got away.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Itachi all the way!



ITACHI FTW.


----------



## Sollet (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> He bent down and stood back up. That's the limit of his leg movements. Well, maybe he can stagger or something.
> 
> If Nagato could use his legs to move properly, he would.



He should have one of his summons carry him around, lol.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Deflected a punch from Rikudou Naruto, apparently, and then kicked him away. Then it looked like both Naruto and B tried to jump him and he got away.



...and, to think, Itachi is ONLY genjutsu.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> YOUR HATRED HAS INFECTED SASUKE
> SASUKE IS FUCKED UP
> HE WANTS TO DESTROY KONOHA
> HES FUCKED UP BY THE OLDER BROTHER WHO HE LOVED
> ...



For some reason, this sounds very, very, _very_ awkward.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> ...and, to think, Itachi is ONLY genjutsu.



Don't even say that. 


Anyway, I love how Rikudou Naruto goes into a fight with Itachi and ends up in tears after a single chapter.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Body Shedding
Killer B, base, pushed Itachi.

Every time he does something impressive... no-one acknowledges it.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> You both serious?
> 
> I can't belie e Itachi went toe to toe with Naruto in a taijutsu exchange



well, naruto never was a taijutsu beast...


----------



## Seph (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> well, naruto never was a taijutsu beast...



You really _are_ unintelligent.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> OK! naruto, first you deal with me
> i have less strength....
> (kuchiyose no jutsu)



You are a troll translator.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Body Shedding
> Killer B, base, pushed Itachi.
> 
> Every time he does something impressive... no-one acknowledges it.



Bee is way too much for base Sasuke, so it's no surprise that Itachi needs more than Katon and shuriken to handle him.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> *Deflected a punch from Rikudou Naruto, apparently, and then kicked him away.* Then it looked like both Naruto and B tried to jump him and he got away.



ldfuckinggalaxyryoma
Itachi was the one attacking, then naruto deflected his punch, B attacked Itachi from behind, then the latter ran away...
He never kicked naruto away, nor did he deflect naruto's punch since...naruto never punched him.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Bee is way too much for base Sasuke, so it's no surprise that Itachi needs more than Katon and shuriken to handle him.



Agreed.

People are so eager to look for who trumped who that they're forgetting their common sense.


----------



## DeLarge (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> Ooh I like when when the pontifications come about as if what you were saying actually amounted to a credible argument. I would say there's no greater hallmark of a psuedo-intellectuals but I digress. let's hear you out:
> 
> Inconsequential facts? It was 2 on 1 and you agree that Bee was surprised by Itachi's attack so the warning already served its intended function, so its hardly "inconsequential" no matter what happened two or three pages later (another attack which _Itachi_ warned Bee about).
> 
> ...



Your original post implied that Nagato's warning somehow made a difference in how Naruto reacted to Itachi's attack/gave him an edge , that it somehow put Itachi in a disadvantage.



> The assault "casually countered" by Naruto using his best form,  hiraishin level speed, and Bee joint attack along with a warning by  Nagato btw to an Itachi using a base sharingan, kunai, and Katon   The stench of naruto-tard butthurt and recrimination is starting to waft in the air



The warning was inconsequential because it did not put Itachi in a disadvantage , Naruto did not NEED the warning to react accordingly , therefore your argument is null and void.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> well, naruto never was a taijutsu beast...



He has one of the greatest strength feats and is superior to E in ( almost Hiraishin level)....And Itachi defleced his punch like nothing...


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> ldfuckinggalaxyryoma
> Itachi was the one attacking, then naruto deflected his punch, B attacked Itachi from behind, then the latter ran away...
> He never kicked naruto away, nor did he deflect naruto's punch since...naruto never punched him.





Top panel, Itachi deflects Rikudou Naruto's punch with his left arm. Bottom-right panel, he kicks Rikudou Naruto away.

Apology accepted.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> He bent down and stood back up. That's the limit of his leg movements. Well, maybe he can stagger or something.
> 
> If Nagato could use his legs to move properly, he would.



and thats where demon and hell realm will come to use.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Bee is way too much for base Sasuke, so it's no surprise that Itachi needs more than Katon and shuriken to handle him.



why the fuck did you bring sasuke in this convo, the chapter is about the four fighting, sasuke isn't even in there...


----------



## Blackgallon (Jul 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Top panel, Itachi deflects Rikudou Naruto's punch with his left arm. Bottom-right panel, he kicks Rikudou Naruto away.
> 
> Apology accepted.



Actually looks to me like Naruto dodge his kick.

And they both seem to have punched / blocked the other in the top panel.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Bee is way too much for base Sasuke, so it's no surprise that Itachi needs more than Katon and shuriken to handle him.



He hardly handled him... Itachi jumped on the bird to elude him.


----------



## Seph (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> why the fuck did you bring sasuke in this convo, the chapter is about the four fighting, sasuke isn't even in there...



Oh jesus. 

Sasuke is like a chibi Itachi in terms of fighting.

Will you stop being so dumb?


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> ldfuckinggalaxyryoma
> Itachi was the one attacking, then naruto deflected his punch, B attacked Itachi from behind, then the latter ran away...
> He never kicked naruto away, nor did he deflect naruto's punch since...naruto never punched him.



They both attacked.

Naruto clearly threw a punch in the top panel of page six, that is why left arm is extended. Itachi's right arm punch was blocked by Naruto's left arm.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey, wait...

If the initial translation is right, Itachi doesn't know about the "secret mission"...

Did Madara lie after all?! At least about some things?

But Danzou confirmed the story...

WAS DANZOU IN ON TOBI'S PLAN?


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 27, 2011)

klue, you missed the next line out due to prejudice

nagato basically uses this line: i lack strength... is not a phrase you could use to describe me

kishi is trolling not me

i have worked 1 hour to translate a chapter
if you dont like it
do a better translation
it's as simple as that 
i hope mods take note of ppl attacking a translator with baseless claims


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Top panel, Itachi deflects Rikudou Naruto's punch with his left arm. Bottom-right panel, he kicks Rikudou Naruto away.
> 
> Apology accepted.



top panel, naruto tanks itachi's punch.
bottom panel right, itachi 'tries' to kick naruto, only to see his attempt fail since naruto avoids it.

apology accepted

@godtachi: strength=/= taijutsu.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 27, 2011)

I think B would've already lost if he hadn't Samehada 

And Itachi's taijutsu is really impressive.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> top panel, naruto tanks itachi's punch.
> bottom panel right, itachi 'tries' to kick naruto, only to see his attempt fail since naruto avoids it.
> 
> apology accepted



Naruto blocked his kick.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> why the fuck did you bring sasuke in this convo, the chapter is about the four fighting, sasuke isn't even in there...



Half the chapter is them talking about Sasuke.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 27, 2011)

Still trying to ignore Itachi's feats? Get over it


----------



## Leon (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> top panel, naruto tanks itachi's punch.
> bottom panel right, itachi 'tries' to kick naruto, only to see his attempt fail since naruto avoids it.
> 
> apology accepted
> ...



You can see the contact mark by Naruto because of Itachi's kick. He avoided nothing.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> Actually looks to me like Naruto dodge his kick.



You can see a little mark indicating physical contact.



> And they both seem to have punched / blocked the other in the top panel.



That doesn't really change the significance of Itachi deflecting...



Angelo said:


> top panel, naruto tanks itachi's punch.
> bottom panel right, itachi 'tries' to kick naruto, only to see his attempt fail since naruto avoids it.
> 
> apology accepted



You must have poor vision, so I'll help you:

Look at Itachi's arms. This might be hard for you to remember, but he has two of them. Still with me? Okay. So he punches Naruto with his right arm. Naruto pretty clearly blocks it with his right arm. But what's this...Naruto punches with his left arm, and what's that Itachi does with his left arm? Deflects it.

As for the kick? You can see the little star-shaped contact mark indicating a hit.

Apology and virginity both accepted.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Still trying to ignore Itachi's feats? Get over it



They will never understand Itachi's awesomeness.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> I think B would've already lost if he hadn't Samehada
> 
> And Itachi's taijutsu is really impressive.



I doubt it. I hope he goes V2 I want to see what that form does when someone is not draining it.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> klue, you missed the next line out due to prejudice
> 
> nagato basically uses this line: i lack strength... is not a phrase you could use to describe me
> 
> ...



so Nagato claims he is very powerfull?assuming your trans is right.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Sasuke needs some sort of physical enhancement in order to counter Naruto. He's not touching Naruto.


Susano?


UchihaSage said:


> klue, you missed the next line out due to prejudice
> 
> nagato basically uses this line: i lack strength... is not a phrase you could use to describe me
> 
> ...





Yagami_ said:


> UchihaSage is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) troll bs "translator".  Ban him or neg him.




Apparently you're a troll translator, UchihaSage.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> *top panel, naruto tanks itachi's punch*.
> bottom panel right, itachi 'tries' to kick naruto, only to see his attempt fail since naruto avoids it.
> 
> apology accepted
> ...



Is tanking the same as blocking? 

Anyway Itachi also 'tanked' Naruto's punch, if you so choose to use that terminology. It was a mutual block.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Still trying to ignore Itachi's feats? Get over it



what feat?  He did nothing new.


----------



## Yagami_ (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Hey, wait...
> 
> If the initial translation is right, Itachi doesn't know about the "secret mission"...
> 
> ...



Its Nagato who thinks that.  This is his first time hearing about Itachi being a double agent.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> why the fuck did you bring sasuke in this convo, the chapter is about the four fighting, sasuke isn't even in there...



If it's Naruto, Sasuke is Always, *ALWAYS* relevant. Just the way it is after you hyperventilated over someone.... especially a guy


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Ignore what ? A Katon or a blocked kick ? Ahah Naruto is playing with them , I even didn't see any Rasenrengan , Rasenkyuugan and Bijuu Dama Rasengan


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

I like how this fight turned out. B)


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> klue, you missed the next line out due to prejudice
> 
> nagato basically uses this line: i lack strength... is not a phrase you could use to describe me
> 
> ...



My post calling you a troll translator was a joke on my behalf, as I'm a Nagato fan and disprove of it for obvious reasons.

The reason why I negged you earlier, was because of the random n-bombs that you added to your translation. I seriously doubt the author used a racist term like that.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> Its Nagato who thinks that.  This is his first time hearing about Itachi being a double agent.



Ah. Well, that's a relief. Poor Nagato. I thought that he knew about Itachi...


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> Nagato not fighting at full strength confirmed. lol  I guess he's the one getting the most hype after all in the end.



Unseen elementals and now this.... Its like this guy is destined to stomp power scaling. =/


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

i cant wait for Nagato to finally show his all.


----------



## Blackgallon (Jul 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> You can see a little mark indicating physical contact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that what the Star means? Huh never knew that.

So they exchanged blows in the top panel and they block/deflect each others hits and then Itachi kicked Naruto but he blocked it and got pushed away from it.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> Nagato not fighting at full strength confirmed. lol  I guess he's the one getting the most hype after all in the end.



He's not doing anything special, though. He threw a rock and summoned a couple of his animals.


----------



## Yagami_ (Jul 27, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> klue, you missed the next line out due to prejudice
> 
> nagato basically uses this line: i lack strength... is not a phrase you could use to describe me
> 
> ...



Quit your bitching because it was already confirmed on multiple occasions that you add bullshit to your translations.  The worst part is that you think you're fooling people.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> Is that what the Star means? Huh never knew that.
> 
> So they exchanged blows in the top panel and they block/deflect each others hits and then Itachi kicked Naruto but he blocked it and got pushed away from it.



Basically, yeah.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> He's not doing anything special, though. He threw a rock and summoned a couple of his animals.



Itachi barely scratched Naruto or Bee but no-one's demeaning his feat.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 27, 2011)

That translation is shit


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

*Don't forget Naruto used Tajuu Kage Bunshin before going there so he only has 1/20 to 1/100 of his chakra *


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> Actually looks to me like Naruto dodge his kick.
> 
> And they both seem to have punched / blocked the other in the top panel.



In the panel, you can see two marks between Naruto and Itachi that denote a clash. Naruto blocked Itachi's kick and was pushed back.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

> i have less strength....
> is not a phrase you could decribe me with


i wonder if thats true with the script.
Nagato calling naruto to deal with him and describes himself as powerfull.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> My post calling you a troll translator was a joke on my behalf, as I'm a Nagato fan and disprove of it for obvious reasons.
> 
> The reason why I negged you earlier, was because of the random n-bombs that you added to your translation. I seriously doubt the author used a racist term like that.



I also seriously doubt the author used variations of "fuck" a dozen times in one chapter, too.


----------



## MYJC (Jul 27, 2011)

WTF kind of troll translation is that? 

Dude sounds like a 4th grader trying to be cool by cursing as much as possible.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 27, 2011)

yagami, flaming is against forum policy
as is asking others to neg rep using baseless accusations
contribute a better trans or be quiet please
/endofdiscussion


----------



## Egotism (Jul 27, 2011)

Adding the N word to sound cool.... thats cool -____-


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 27, 2011)

theres nothign wrong with saying ^ (use bro)
it's a black rapper
HELLO?
buy some wu tang albums
KILLER BEE is inspired by wu tang clan


----------



## FearTear (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi didn't use Tsukiyomi and Nagato wasn't impressive, too much for "we can do anything"


----------



## Distance (Jul 27, 2011)

And some people were saying that this was going to be between Itachi and Naruto? 

ZOINKS!


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Itachi didn't use Tsukiyomi and Nagato wasn't impressive, too much for "we can do anything"



They didn't get around to it. At the end, Naruto sees the Mangekyou Sharingan and warns Bee about Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu which could take them out instantly.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> theres nothign wrong with saying ^ (use bro)
> it's a black rapper
> HELLO?
> buy some wu tang albums
> KILLER BEE is inspired by wu tang clan



Unbelievable.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

it seems Naruto went to fight directly with Nagato while Bee was dealing with Itachi.
i wonder how it will go the next chapter.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 27, 2011)

vered yes nagato is confident in his own strength


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> theres nothign wrong with saying ^ (use bro)
> it's a black rapper
> HELLO?
> buy some wu tang albums
> KILLER BEE is inspired by wu tang clan






You have to be trolling.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> They didn't get around to it. At the end, Naruto sees the Mangekyou Sharingan and warns Bee about Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu which could take them out instantly.



It could take them out , but it won't


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> They didn't get around to it. At the end, Naruto sees the Mangekyou Sharingan and warns Bee about Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu which could take them out instantly.



well, naruto doesn't know bee countered MS genjutsu and Amaterasu...


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> it seems Naruto went to fight directly with Nagato while Bee was dealing with Itachi.
> i wonder how it will go the next chapter.



Next chapter will be dominated by the plot results of the crow.

Really, Naruto and Bee wouldn't have had a chance in the long run, once Nagato did more and Itachi started using Mangekyou Sharingan. Susano'o in particular would be horrible.


----------



## Kurushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> i wonder if thats true with the script.
> Nagato calling naruto to deal with him and describes himself as *powerfull.*



Well, even if it is not in the script, does that make it less valid?
Nagato was proud of his strength, and just because he was turned all goody-goody by Naruto, don't expect him to say something like "Go Naruto! You can beat me with your owsumz powarz, I believe in you  )


----------



## MS81 (Jul 27, 2011)

so I guess Madara was lying???


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> It could take them out , but it won't



Thanks to Naruto gagging up the crow.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah Bee and Naruto wouldn't have a chance but they'll win right ? 

You guys are still in denial ?


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Next chapter will be dominated by the plot results of the crow.
> 
> Really, Naruto and Bee wouldn't have had a chance in the long run, once Nagato did more and Itachi started using Mangekyou Sharingan. Susano'o in particular would be horrible.



Once Bee actually uses his Bijuu and Naruto goes harder as in using his other Jutsu's they will finish this


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 27, 2011)

So much for Naruto blitzing Itachi eh?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Kurushimi said:


> Well, even if it is not in the script, does that make it less valid?
> Nagato was proud of his strength, and just because he was turned all goody-goody by Naruto, don't expect him to say something like *"Go Naruto! You can beat me with your owsumz powarz, I believe in you*  )



LOLOLOL

Yeah. Good point.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> i am  the honest type that tells the truth and some people get upset because the truth contradicts their ideological beliefs
> 
> the other type of person is a troll, that means you fake an opinion to upset people
> 
> ...



Is the word ^ (use bro) present in the actual script?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yeah Bee and Naruto wouldn't have a chance but they'll win right ?
> 
> You guys are still in denial ?



They're getting saved by Crow Ex Machina. Only Itachi can beat Itachi. 

Plus, how could they have sealed Itachi and Nagato? Do Itachi and Nagato even know about the regeneration yet? I don't think that they do.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> So much for Naruto blitzing Itachi eh?



Naruto used taju kage bunshin before...
plus he clearly didn't use is full speed...yet.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yeah Bee and Naruto wouldn't have a chance but they'll win right ?
> 
> You guys are still in denial ?



Are you suggesting that the general consensus on the forum has been Itachi and Nagato would defeat Naruto and Bee?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Once Bee actually uses his Bijuu and Naruto goes harder as in using his other Jutsu's they will finish this



Until Itachi counters with actually using the MS and Nagato uses something besides Kuchiyose and Rock Throw.

Seriously, STFU already. This is going to be a good fight, let us enjoy it for once.


----------



## evrardg2 (Jul 27, 2011)

did Itachi just form a jutsu with only one hand ?


----------



## Distance (Jul 27, 2011)

what are people talking about that Itachi and Nagato haven't been impressive this chapter? 

this fucking fight has just started! from what i've seen from the spoilers this shit looks awesome already!

is B keeping his swords in samehada's mouth? zoinks!


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

I VE REREAD THIS CHAPTER 5 TIMES NOW........... havent done this since chapter 431-433 respectively.

Noone was trolled both factions are happy n all the popcorn I bought was used to enjoy the chap. I guess I ll save some 4 the potential fan wars next week


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> They're getting saved by Crow Ex Machina. Only Itachi can beat Itachi.





Angelo said:


> Naruto used taju kage bunshin before...



Keep fooling yourself , you're the only one that believes it 

Naruto used Tajuu Kage Bunshin , he currently has * 1/20 to 1/100 of his overall Chakra * and he didn't even use * Rasenrengan , Rasenkyuugan and Bijuu Dama Rasengan *


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Bee beating the main Uchiha's in battle has to be some sort of Black fantasy Kishimoto likes to have. Or the author is suffering from temporary schizophrina since he apperantly loves Bee more than both Uchiha brothers combine.





I don't even know where to begin with this one.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> They're getting saved by Crow Ex Machina. Only Itachi can beat Itachi.
> 
> Plus, how could they have sealed Itachi and Nagato? Do Itachi and Nagato even know about the regeneration yet? I don't think that they do.



stop with this only itachi can beat itachi...
base bee is giving him hard time, imagine what would happen when he uses his tailed mode...


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Its like anything can happen now. :amazed

MS... Rinnegan... Elementals... Bijuu Mode... Samehada fusion... chakra arms...


----------



## Godammit (Jul 27, 2011)

What for silly translation did I just read ? oO


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> stop with this only itachi can beat itachi...
> base bee is giving him hard time, imagine what would happen when he uses his tailed mode...



Imagine what would happen if Itachi got to use his Mangekyou Sharingan and spam Amaterasu and Susano'o WHILE BEING AN IMMORTAL ZOMBIE.

That crow is saving their asses.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2011)

Does this chapter prove that Sasuke didn't have shit on Itachi? I mean he was almost clubbed to death on multiple occasions by Bee but Itachi is actually looking respectable.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

One quick question for Itachi Fans because I can't remenber , Itachi uses his right-eye MS for Ama or Tsuky ?


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 27, 2011)

as for the chapter, bee naruto itachi and nagato are my favourite characters and it's bleeding obvious that hes taken great care not to offend any fandom and is giving us all what we want
l8rs


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Does this chapter prove that Sasuke didn't have shit on Itachi? I mean he was almost clubbed to death on multiple occasions by Bee but Itachi is actually looking respectable.



Sasuke hadn't fully recovered from his fight with Itachi; take that as you will.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

We're not really in the business of quality-controlling translations.  It's a service to have anything translated, really.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 27, 2011)

Meh, atleast the trans gave us a gist about what they are talking about.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 27, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> theres nothign wrong with saying ^ (use bro)
> it's a black rapper
> HELLO?
> buy some wu tang albums
> KILLER BEE is inspired by wu tang clan



negged you. you better dont translate at all if you think like that. i?d rather wait some hours to get a decent translation than getting something from someone with that attitude.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Imagine what would happen if Itachi got to use his Mangekyou Sharingan and spam Amaterasu and Susano'o WHILE BEING AN IMMORTAL ZOMBIE.
> 
> That crow is saving their asses.



Tsukyomi: useless against a perfect jinchurikii
Amaterasu: avoidable.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> One quick question for Itachi Fans because I can't remenber , Itachi uses his right-eye MS for Ama or Tsuky ?



Right eye: Amaterasu

Left eye: Tsukyomi


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> One quick question for Itachi Fans because I can't remenber , Itachi uses his right-eye MS for Ama or Tsuky ?



His right (Itachi's right) is for Amaterasu. The left is for Tsukuyomi.

Opposite of Sasuke, basically.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Does this chapter prove that Sasuke didn't have shit on Itachi? I mean he was almost clubbed to death on multiple occasions by Bee but Itachi is actually looking respectable.



Well, apparently Sasuke was still weak from his fight with Itachi, while Itachi is now a full strength immortal zombie. Though it does show how equal they are. Sasuke won't surpass Itachi by very much; there's very little room for improvement over perfection.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 27, 2011)

Who translated the chapter, Booker t?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1o82BVKFp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 27, 2011)

Dont get your hopes up, the real fight hasnt even started yet.People said the same thing when Raikage was fighting Naruto and look what happend. Itachi will bust out MS next chapter and it will get trolled sadly.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Right eye: Amaterasu
> 
> Left eye: Tsukyomi




So he used Ama on the final page and something with a weird MS design , that to me looks nothing like a Crow , gets out of Naruto's mouth ? 

I thought it was Tsuky and that was the beggining of the Illusion


----------



## lathia (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh my, the way things are going we'll probably see Sasuke near August's week break. I predict next week they'll do more sparring and talking.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 27, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Does this chapter prove that Sasuke didn't have shit on Itachi? I mean he was almost clubbed to death on multiple occasions by Bee but Itachi is actually looking respectable.



Sasuke actually tried to beat Bee using Kenjutsu and Raiton, the very same thing Bee has no equal in. That made him far more vulnerable than Itachi, who uses an more "Uchiha" type of attacks.


----------



## Godammit (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Tsukyomi: useless against a perfect jinchurikii
> Amaterasu: avoidable.



Nope Tsukyomi is where Itachi controls the time so perfect, just like Kakashi where 72 hours lasted 1 second.... If Kirabi gets in a Genjutsu, then I doubt his bijuu will break it in less than a second... Kirabi got already caught in Sasuke Tsukuyomi but we all know Tsukyomi of Sasuke is shit /danzo


----------



## itachic26 (Jul 27, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Does this chapter prove that Sasuke didn't have shit on Itachi? I mean he was almost clubbed to death on multiple occasions by Bee but Itachi is actually looking respectable.



You waited for this chapter to conclude that?
You forgot what Madara said to Sasuke.....


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Tsukyomi: useless against a perfect jinchurikii
> Amaterasu: avoidable.



Wrong. Tsukiyomi would take out Bee before Hachibi could react, and Naruto has zero defense against it (except the crow, of course). And Amaterasu is _barely_ avoidable; Bee and Naruto are two of the only ninja who have a shot at doing it.

Meanwhile Itachi didn't even try to use normal genjutsu.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

I feel like next week Naruto will be busting out a crow more than anything else.

I'm still puzzled by the different tomoe seal on the crow's mangekyou.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So he used Ama on the final page and something with a weird MS design , that to me looks nothing like a Crow , gets out of Naruto's mouth ?
> 
> I thought it was Tsuky and that was the beggining of the Illusion



Nope. That's the crow's beak. And Itachi hasn't used Amaterasu yet, but he was probably about to.



Hexa said:


> I feel like next week Naruto will be busting out a crow more than anything else.
> 
> I'm still puzzled by the different tomoe seal on the crow's mangekyou.



Well, maybe that's what happens when one super-concentrates Mangekyou Sharingan power into a... crow.

This shows that Itachi really did give away a significant portion of power before his fight with Sasuke.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Top panel, Itachi deflects Rikudou Naruto's punch with his left arm. Bottom-right panel, he kicks Rikudou Naruto away.
> 
> Apology accepted.



he did not kick him away rather itachi kicked twice naruto parried and dodged. itachifans lol , itachi just blind you all when he appears in a chapter


----------



## Yagami_ (Jul 27, 2011)

If that crow really seals Itachi's MS or breaks him free from Kabuto's control...

Itachi fandom will have won since that would effectively end his fighting role as "untouchable" in healthy full-power state.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Wrong. Tsukiyomi would take out Bee before Hachibi could react, and Naruto has zero defense against it (except the crow, of course). And Amaterasu is _barely_ avoidable; Bee and Naruto are two of the only ninja who have a shot at doing it.
> 
> Meanwhile Itachi didn't even try to use normal genjutsu.



Why is that?

It's been proven that inside of the seal, a Jinchuuriki speaks to its Bijuu outside of real time.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Well, apparently Sasuke was still weak from his fight with Itachi, while Itachi is now a full strength immortal zombie. Though it does show how equal they are. Sasuke won't surpass Itachi by very much; there's very little room for improvement over perfection.



Actually, it shows Sasuke is more powerful. 
Itachi showed he is well, but we saw Itachi fight Sasuke; Sasuke was doing well and better often.

The only mishap was the shuriken dodge, that was it.

Though we know that Sasuke has surpassed Itachi by a decent mile, his Susano'o is ranged, he can manipulate his Amaterasu and he's got another ocular power in the making.

Personally, I doubt anything Itachi's shown here closes the gap between Sasuke and himself.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Nope. That's the crow's beak. And Itachi hasn't used Amaterasu yet, but he was probably about to.



So I just need to know did that Crow came from Naruto as soon as he saw the Mangekyou ? Sor of like showing us it's a counter .

Or did Itachi make that Crow appear ?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 27, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Dont get your hopes up, the real fight hasnt even started yet.People said the same thing when Raikage was fighting Naruto and look what happend. Itachi will bust out MS next chapter and it will get trolled sadly.



Except Naruto had no reason to seriously fight Raikage, he and be are both seriously fighting now. Well be still isn't in shroud form though.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So he used Ama on the final page and something with a weird MS design , that to me looks nothing like a Crow , gets out of Naruto's mouth ?
> 
> I thought it was Tsuky and that was the beggining of the Illusion


He might have turned on his left Mangekyou in the middle panel where the water mark covers on the last page.

But I think the crow just popped out since it was programmed to react to the Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So he used Ama on the final page and something with a weird MS design , that to me looks nothing like a Crow , gets out of Naruto's mouth ?
> 
> I thought it was Tsuky and that was the beggining of the Illusion



The MS may be a trigger


----------



## DeLarge (Jul 27, 2011)

The length of this battle will disappoint many , i'm afraid , as will the conclusion and the means to Itachi's and Nagato's end

Kishi will yet again pull something that maintains Itachi's and Nagato's credibility , while awarding Bee and Naruto the victory.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why is that?
> 
> It's been proven that inside of the seal, a Jinchuuriki speaks to its Bijuu outside of real time.



Nope. Hachibi and Bee always talk in real time. Naruto's seal may be different, or Kishi may have forgotten about Naruto's first talk with the Kyuubi.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> If that crow really seals Itachi's MS or breaks him free from Kabuto's control...
> 
> Itachi fandom will have won since that would effectively end his fighting role as "untouchable" in healthy state.



Why would that happen if the zombies' bodies move on their own?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

slickcat said:


> he did not kick him away rather itachi kicked twice naruto parried and dodged. itachifans lol , itachi just blind you all when he appears in a chapter



There appear to be signs of multiple hits deflected or blocked as they descend, and then Itachi finally kicks and pushes Naruto back (though Naruto blocks it).


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Except Naruto had no reason to seriously fight Raikage, he and be are both seriously fighting now. Well be still isn't in shroud form though.



My thoughts exactly.

I couldn't figure out why those two scenarios were compared.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Actually, it shows Sasuke is more powerful.
> Itachi showed he is well, but we saw Itachi fight Sasuke; Sasuke was doing well and better often.
> 
> The only mishap was the shuriken dodge, that was it.
> ...



​


----------



## Blackgallon (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So I just need to know did that Crow came from Naruto as soon as he saw the Mangekyou ? Sor of like showing us it's a counter .
> 
> Or did Itachi make that Crow appear ?



Seems like it reacted to Itachi activating his MS.

Much like when he implanted Amaterasu into Sasuke and when Sasuke saw Madaras Sharigan it activated.


----------



## itachic26 (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Actually, it shows Sasuke is more powerful.
> Itachi showed he is well, but we saw Itachi fight Sasuke; Sasuke was doing well and better often.
> 
> The only mishap was the shuriken dodge, that was it.
> ...



Are you Kishimoto in disguise?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

If Itachi put part of his powers into a crow and left it for Naruto, that means those powers weren't resurrected with his Edo Tensei then, doesn't it? 



If that's the case, then ET Itachi still isn't full power. Should be interesting to explain this away in the manga.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 27, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Except Naruto had no reason to seriously fight Raikage, he and be are both seriously fighting now. Well be still isn't in shroud form though.



If Naruto was fighting seriously he would use Shushin, Rasengan variants, more chakra extending limbs ,SM.....etc The real fight will start next chapter.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

So now Itachi will be fucked by Itachi ? Or it's some sort of power Naruto has to master ?

I'm betting on the Second


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

itachic26 said:


> Are you Kishimoto in disguise?



Flattery will get you no-where.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Actually, it shows Sasuke is more powerful.
> Itachi showed he is well, but we saw Itachi fight Sasuke; Sasuke was doing well and better often.
> 
> The only mishap was the shuriken dodge, that was it.
> ...



Overall, no.

But hand-to-hand combat? Itachi curb-stomps.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Why would that happen if the zombies' bodies move on their own?



If Itachi is freed, he would become an independent, regenerating zombie with unlimited stamina.. Terrifying. If he fought Sasuke, he could just outlast him, even if Sasuke's EMS had greater power.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

lathia said:


> Oh my, the way things are going we'll probably see Sasuke near August's week break. I predict next week they'll do more sparring and talking.


Next chapter is the last chapter before the break (and next chapter comes out at the normal time, 8/8).


----------



## Distance (Jul 27, 2011)

Who gives a fuck about anyone's fandom?

I don't care if Itachi or Nagato get's trolled, as long as the fight was good enough!

I just want this to be a decent fight, and that's what I'm getting from this chapter!

Kishimoto please don't do anything stupid next chapter, you're doing well my son.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Except Naruto had no reason to seriously fight Raikage, he and be are both seriously fighting now. Well be still isn't in shroud form though.



How did you determine that Naruto was fighting seriously?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

lol.

...and I was afraid this would happen.

I'm reading through everyone's comments, and it would seem everyone have their own unique interpretations of what's going on. 

How are we going to discuss the chapter if very few can actually agree with what's going on?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Itachi put part of his powers into a crow and left it for Naruto, that means those powers weren't resurrected with his Edo Tensei then, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case, then ET Itachi still isn't full power. Should be interesting to explain this away in the manga.



The Edo Tensei probably restored the missing chakra, just like how it returned his eyesight. The crow isn't some legendary weapon like Kin/Gin's.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> How did you determine that Naruto was fighting seriously?



From being a Itachi or a Nagato fan and wanting to downplay Naruto's performance and at the same time hype his Favourite's performance


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> I couldn't figure out why those two scenarios were compared.



Its quite obvious that Naruto isn't fighting seriously at all . He is just defending himself . Or are you saying that Nagato and Itachi can react to a Naruto blitz ?

Naruto has unfinished business with Itachi .


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 27, 2011)

The bigest props to Itachi are that his base fighting skills far exceed those of Sasuke which is kinda sad since Sasuke is suppose to surpass him.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> How did you determine that Naruto was fighting seriously?



Because he was just trying to get by him.


----------



## DeLarge (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> lol.
> 
> ...and I was afraid this would happen.
> 
> ...



As usual , people are trying to bend the truth and push their characters into a more favorable light.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Except Naruto had no reason to seriously fight Raikage, he and be are both seriously fighting now. Well be still isn't in shroud form though.



The one serious move Naruto did was against Cerburus


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> How did you determine that Naruto was fighting seriously?



From looking at the pretty pictures and seeing him nuke that summon. And because I can objectively look at this fight. Unlike certain fangirls in this thread. People are just going herp derp because apparently Itachi got into close combat with Naruto.


----------



## Yagami_ (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Why would that happen if the zombies' bodies move on their own?



If the crow seals Itachi's MS, that means:
-He won't fight Naruto/Bee at anywhere close to full power

If the crow busts Itachi free that means:
-He won't fight Naruto/Bee at all

In both cases, he would preserve his "untouchable" aura when discussing his "prime" healthy state.  You could never credibly say that he's definitively weaker than anyone besides prime Madara and anyone stronger (which would only include Hashirama and Rikudou from who we know of).


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

biggest Narutard? Nagato, Gaara, Tsunade, or Iruka?


Hinata doesn't count.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> The Edo Tensei probably restored the missing chakra, just like how it returned his eyesight. The crow isn't some legendary weapon like Kin/Gin's.



I have a feeling that the crowjob can't be placed in the same category as the doujutsus, which were restored despite being preserved in the real world. I suppose it's possible, but something just doesn't fit. Might have to do with the fact that the crowjob was freely given.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Because he was just trying to get by him.



You mean with A, sure.

I asked what from the spoilers suggests that Naruto is serious in this fight?


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> The one serious move Naruto did was against Cerburus



Engaging someone in hand-to-hand combat isn't serious?


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> The only serious move Naruto did was against Cerburus



not that it helped.Naruto cant kill it unless he kills Nagato himself.this is the most haxed summon by far as its basicly immortal and multiplies itself with each hit.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 27, 2011)

What's up with Uchiha Sage's translation? It seems very fake and google made.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> From looking at the pretty pictures and seeing him nuke that summon. And because I can objectively look at this fight. Unlike certain fangirls in this thread. People are just going herp derp because apparently Itachi got into close combat with Naruto.



Naruto went serious * against the Summon * , not against Itachi or Nagato with simple kicks


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Engaging someone in hand-to-hand combat isn't serious?



They just mad my friend.

@sage you somehow forgot what an untrained kick did to Kisame right? No he is definitely not serious *insert facepalm* There is no such thing as a non serious Bee or Naruto in this fight sorry.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> You mean with A, sure.
> 
> I asked what from the spoilers suggests that Naruto is serious in this fight?



Where do you get the idea that he's not?

He engaged Itachi in hand-to-hand combat, smashed Nagato's summon with FRS and all while actively using Tailed State Mode.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah that dog summon is the most haxxed summon in the manga. lol


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have a feeling that the crowjob can't be placed in the same category as the doujutsus, which were restored despite being preserved in the real world. I suppose it's possible, but something just doesn't fit. Might have to do with the fact that the crowjob was freely given.



But it's a chakra construction. It's not like it was some unique, irreplaceable part of Itachi. Right?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Engaging someone in hand-to-hand combat without using your signature jutsu * Tajuu Kage bunshin * and having * 6 Chakra Hands blitzing per KB * and using *Rasengan Variants is fighting seriously ? * 

Answer this then


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> Yeah that dog summon is the most haxxed summon in the manga. lol



After the Nidaime Mizukage and his Clam.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> From looking at the pretty pictures and seeing him nuke that summon. And because I can objectively look at this fight. Unlike certain fangirls in this thread. People are just going herp derp because apparently Itachi got into close combat with Naruto.



Wondeful, Naruto destroys a petty summon and he is serious? Why did not try to _nuke_ either Itachi or Nagato then?


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Sasuke can't be the best at everything, Kishi is trying emphasize here, Sasuke is still learning and sill has untapped ninja potential.
> 
> If he has killer bee/gai level taijutsu, everyone will bitch and complain about Sasuke being to perfect.
> 
> ...



Shut up Jizz


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Engaging someone in hand-to-hand combat isn't serious?



Considering his opponent is regenerating zombie.. no, not at all...


----------



## itachic26 (Jul 27, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> The bigest props to Itachi are that his base fighting skills far exceed those of Sasuke which is kinda sad since Sasuke is suppose to surpass him.



What people fail to understand is that Sasuke will never surpass Itachi in term of skills.
He'll surpass him in pure power (especially with the EMS) but not in term of skills or intelligence.
Itachi is simply the more talented ninja.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Engaging someone in hand-to-hand combat without using your signature jutsu * Tajuu Kage bunshin * and having * 6 Chakra Hands blitzing per KB * and using *Rasengan Variants is fighting seriously ? *
> 
> Answer this then



So seeing that he hadn't used all of his moves immediately, he is merely playing around?


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Where do you get the idea that he's not?
> 
> He engaged Itachi in hand-to-hand combat, smashed Nagato's summon with FRS and all while actively using Tailed State Mode.



I was under the impression that Itachi attacked and Naruto retaliated. Did Naruto try to use a FRS or a normal rasengan somewhere on either of the zombie and I missed it?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

If Itachi is fighting seriously, why did he use shitty Katons and shuriken instead of his genjutsu? It's his strongest ability.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Engaging someone in hand-to-hand combat without using your signature jutsu * Tajuu Kage bunshin * and having * 6 Chakra Hands blitzing per KB * and using *Rasengan Variants is fighting seriously ? *
> 
> Answer this then



And not using his Hirashin like speed


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> So seeing that he hasn't used all of his moves yet, he merely playing around?



He didn't used * any * move , that the problem . He used a jutsu against the Summon because he knows he's haxx but against Nagato and Itachi he didn't use any Ninjutsu .

So a Ninja fighting without Ninjutsus is serious ? Specially in Naruto's case which style revolve around Mass Shadow Clones , Rasengans Variants , Henge Trickery and now speed .


----------



## firedragonde (Jul 27, 2011)

So, the crow showed up...

Whats up with the MS design of the crows eye?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> But it's a chakra construction. It's not like it was some unique, irreplaceable part of Itachi. Right?



If the theory that he really did place a part of himself into the crow is true, then it is a unique, irreplaceable part of him.

I just find it strange that something, be it a simple "chakra construct" or otherwise, that Itachi essentially shoved into the _actual being _of another person can be replaceable as easily as a power attached to a pair of physical eyes.

Then again, I may be starting to wax philosophical.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> So seeing that he hadn't used all of his moves immediately, he is merely playing around?



See, you get it  Honestly, playing taijutsu with immortal regenerating zombie is supposed to be serious


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 27, 2011)

Obviously both parties havent gone all out yet.

No Shinra Tensei,no MS,no Rasengan,no Buji mode.

At the end of the chapter the first person who threw the first serious move was Itachi,so we can expect something really great the next chapter.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

This is a story being told, not a *real* fight.

NO AUTHOR IS GOING TO HAVE A CHARACTER BUST OUT THEIR BEST MOVES IN THE VERY BEGINNING!! It has to progress to that, just like in every other fight.

C'mon, people.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> If Itachi is fighting seriously, why did he use shitty Katons and shuriken instead of his genjutsu? It's his strongest ability.


 
Because he already knows that genjutsu doesn't work on RM of course.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Obviously both parties havent gone all out yet.
> 
> No Shinra Tensei,no MS,no Rasengan,no Buji mode.
> 
> At the end of the chapter the first person who threw the first serious move was Itachi,so we can expect something really great the next chapter.



I think I saw Bee's Tentacle when using 7-Swords and nagato using Shinra Tensei but I might be wrong 





Divinstrosity said:


> This is a story being told, not a *real* fight.
> 
> NO AUTHOR IS GOING TO HAVE A CHARACTER BUST OUT THEIR BEST MOVES IN THE VERY BEGINNING!! It has to progress to that, just like in every other fight.
> 
> C'mon, people.



That's not the point , the point is that Naruto didn't make one move yet against Itachi or Nagato .

Itachi used a Katon and now MS , Pain summoned Cerberus , Bee used his 8 Swords style but Naruto didn't do anything except to the Summon .


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If the theory that he really did place a part of himself into the crow is true, then it is a unique, irreplaceable part of him.
> 
> I just find it strange that something, be it a simple "chakra construct" or otherwise, that Itachi essentially shoved into the _actual being _of another person can be replaceable as easily as a power attached to a pair of physical eyes.
> 
> Then again, I may be starting to wax philosophical.



He put Amaterasu into Sasuke. Does that mean that he can't use Amaterasu now? I doubt it.

At any rate, Itachi doesn't usually use that weird eye, so it's not some common ability of his.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> He didn't used * any * move , that the problem . He used a jutsu against the Summon because he knows he's haxx but against Nagato and Itachi he didn't use any Ninjutsu .
> 
> So a Ninja fighting without Ninjutsus is serious ? Specially in Naruto's case which style revolve around Mass Shadow Clones , Rasengans Variants , Henge Trickery and now speed .



Let's simply agree to disagree. 

I'm not the type to expect Naruto to unless his entire arsenal in a single chapter. But I'll be damned to think he isn't taking Itachi and Nagato seriously - especially if there is no supporting claims established within the script.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> There appear to be signs of multiple hits deflected or blocked as they descend, and then Itachi finally kicks and pushes Naruto back (though Naruto blocks it).



exacta facta, he didnt kick naruto away like you exaggerated, the kick was blocked with naruto pushed a little while itachis hands on the floor while kicking proves he intend to kick naruto further away, but they were still within range of another taijutsu exchange, its a skirmish at best. 

next chapter we ll get the real deal.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is a story being told, not a *real* fight.
> 
> NO AUTHOR IS GOING TO HAVE A CHARACTER BUST OUT THEIR BEST MOVES IN THE VERY BEGINNING!! It has to progress to that, just like in every other fight.
> 
> C'mon, people.



Still doesn't mean they are not being serious though.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> But it's a chakra construction. It's not like it was some unique, irreplaceable part of Itachi. Right?


Itachi's line about the crow is that he "transferred some of [his] power" to Naruto.  So it very well could be a power that Itachi had but lost after giving it to Naruto.



Gamma Akutabi said:


> Shut up Jizz


You know your Jizz-sense is like 50/50.


----------



## icyBlade (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Naruto hasn't surpassed his father in skills or intelligence either.



Well, Minato didn't create a FRS, Naruto did


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 27, 2011)

I think Itachi did the same thing to Naruto as what he did to Sasuke, he used two different kinds of sealing jutsus. The first one "Tesha Fuuin Amaterasu" sealed a power inside Sasuke that is activated upon seeing a sharingan and can only be used by a Sharingan user so perhaps the crow is a technique only Itachi and Naruto can use 
If i had to gues id say that the crow power wont be a one time thing but something Naruto will learn to use.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Let me get this straight, so tell me NF, who is fighting seriously and who isn't?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

slickcat said:


> exacta facta, he didnt kick naruto away like you exaggerated, the kick was blocked with naruto pushed a little while itachis hands on the floor while kicking proves he intend to kick naruto further away, but they were still within range of another taijutsu exchange, its a skirmish at best.
> 
> next chapter we ll get the real deal.



All I said was he kicked Naruto away, which is exactly what happened.


----------



## bill1228 (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> Wondeful, Naruto destroys a petty summon and he is serious? *Why did not try to nuke either Itachi or Nagato then?*



Any damage will be negated by regeneration.  He's focusing on stopping his opponents offense, not wasting chakra on immortals.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Still doesn't mean they are not being serious though.



I never said they weren't being serious. 

Why didn't Jiraiya show up to battle Pain IN Sage Mode? Because you don't start a fight using the apex of one's power.

Itachi used basic techniques to start the fight, and Bee is using basic fighting techniques. The same for Naruto, as well. 

Look, I want Itachi to pwn everyone in two seconds, but there is no way a fight of this magnitude will go that way. Bee and Naruto will likely win, but it will have to progress to that point. Otherwise, there would have been no point in having such powerful shinobi engage Naruto and Bee - the two most powerful jinchuuriki. 

Eh.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Minato didn't have enough time to do so. Not because he wasn't able to.



Yeah Naruto learned it in 1 week or 2 , Minato took 3 years to create Rasengan , a inferior Version


----------



## itachic26 (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> *Sasuke will eventually surpass Itachi in that one day to. He's only 16.*
> 
> Naruto hasn't surpassed his father in skills or intelligence either.



He'll surpass him in term of pure strenght,yeah, but not in term of skills,talent and genius.


----------



## icyBlade (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Minato didn't have enough time to do so. Not because he wasn't able to.



He had like 3 years, yet Naruto did it in a couple of days / weeks.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> He put Amaterasu into Sasuke. Does that mean that he can't use Amaterasu now? I doubt it.
> 
> At any rate, Itachi doesn't usually use that weird eye, so it's not some common ability of his.



Amaterasu was a one-time deal that Sasuke already used up. It's free to go back to it's owner now. Besides, that would just be one shot of Amaterasu that he lost anyway, which is hardly measureable and likely negligible.

If the crow is some uncommon ability of Itachi's, as you say it is, it may well be something that he can't get back, something that IS measureable.


----------



## Gonder (Jul 27, 2011)

should anyone really be surprised that itachi can keep up with naruto and killer bee the guy has 5 in speed in his databook stats


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

Creation is harder then learning after someone else does the work.

For instance I cannot derive E=mc^2 but I can sure as hell use it.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I never said they weren't being serious.
> 
> Why didn't Jiraiya show up to battle Pain IN Sage Mode? Because you don't start a fight using the apex of one's power.
> 
> ...



you should be pleased.Itachi truly showed his worth in taijutsu mainly able to even handle Bee and RM naruto in hand to hand combat is impressive.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yeah Naruto learned it in 1 week or 2 , Minato took 3 years to create Rasengan , a inferior Version



Yeah because learning something takes more time than creating right


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Let me get this straight, so tell me NF, who is fighting seriously and who isn't?



Nagato and Itachi are using jutsus against Naruto and Bee at least  And Itachi even busts out the crow  Naruto only used rasengan against Cerburus.He didn't even use chakra hands against either Itachi or Nagato.Bee is in base..


----------



## HawkMan (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Well, apparently Sasuke was still weak from his fight with Itachi, while Itachi is now a full strength immortal zombie. Though it does show how equal they are. Sasuke won't surpass Itachi by very much; there's very little room for improvement over perfection.


O.o

Itachi, perfect? Come on...


I mean he's good; great basics, unlimited stamina as an Edo(a considerable weakness before), great reaction, and powerful Mangekyou jutsu. It's the powerful Mangekyou part that Sasuke will surpass, and the variety of his arsenal makes him a superior combatant.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

bill1228 said:


> Any damage will be negated by regeneration.  He's focusing on stopping his opponents offense, not wasting chakra on immortals.



So you mean to imply that during the entire fight Naruto will not use any ninjutsu directly on the zombies as it will be wasting of chakra?

Also, is the generation instantaneous?


----------



## itachic26 (Jul 27, 2011)

Gonder said:


> should anyone really be surprised that itachi can keep up with naruto and killer bee the guy has 5 in speed in his databook stats



Not to mention probably the fastest jutsu speed in Naruto.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yeah Naruto learned it in 1 week or 2 , Minato took 3 years to create Rasengan , a inferior Version



Which is harder, Learning or creating something?

Naruto>everyone though


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 27, 2011)

why everyone is surprised on itachi's performance against Naruto ?

RM naruto is =  MS Sasuke






also Sasuke used that Katon justu in part 1

NINJUTSU; Katon: Housenka no jutsu (Fire Release: Incendiary Balsam Dehiscence technique/Flames of the Firebird Sage technique*)
User: Uchiha Sasuke
Offensive; Close range; Rank: C

Main text

Just like a balsam bursts open when touched, the flames spat out of the caster's mouth will fly wildly in every direction, assaulting the enemy!! In addition, the flames are controlled one by one with chakra, so avoiding them all is extremely, distressingly difficult. This jutsu is a beautiful thing to see, but it hides fierce might and power.

Caption

-A dehiscence of raging flames, the fiery petals dance into the air!!

Picture comment

*-He conceals a shuriken among the rampaging flames... Together with those flames, the shuriken is also controlled through chakra.*


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

bill1228 said:


> Any damage will be negated by regeneration.  He's focusing on stopping his opponents offense, not wasting chakra on immortals.



That didn't help that fodder Edo, Naruto pwned with a rasengan just a few chapters ago


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> In both cases, he would preserve his "untouchable" aura when discussing his "prime" healthy state.  You could never credibly say that he's definitively weaker than anyone besides prime Madara and anyone stronger (which would only include Hashirama and Rikudou from who we know of).



if anything, he's already lost his 'untouchable' aura( did he really have one):
1. all his attacks were countered pretty easily.
2. Bee pushed him away with whatever he threw at him...


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> you should be pleased.Itachi truly showed his worth in taijutsu mainly able to even handle Bee and RM naruto in hand to hand combat is impressive.



Vered, 

I actually read and understand the manga. 

Kishimoto told us more than once that Itachi was an all-around genius. Itachi used genjutsu, likely because it was the most intelligent way to start a battle. If you can't get beyond his genjutsu, then there is no point in using anything else. 

I am not surprised by this. 

I know Naruto is extremely fast in RM, but Itachi has tier 5 speed, and the sharingan. There is simply no way a lean, graceful, elite fighter like Itachi would be easily putdown in a hand-to-hand battle.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

chakra hands wont do against Nagato as they will just be absorbed.Naruto will have to find a way to hit nagato directly in a close combat and thats even without considering the possible further combinations of Demon ,Human and Hell realms that may cover Nagato close range part as well.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> why everyone is surprised on itachi's performance against Naruto ?
> 
> *RM naruto is =  MS Sasuke*



AHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH.. NO 


And im not surprised with Itachi's perforamance against Naruto who's not using any techs against him.


----------



## Trent (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> Yeah that dog summon is the most haxxed summon in the manga. lol



The dividing when hit borderline immortal one? 

Yup, it was clearly shown during the Pain Invasion to be one of the best summons around save the most elite frogs and maybe Danzou's Baki (for its sheer size).

And the Giant Clam of course.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is a story being told, not a *real* fight.
> 
> NO AUTHOR IS GOING TO HAVE A CHARACTER BUST OUT THEIR BEST MOVES IN THE VERY BEGINNING!! It has to progress to that, just like in every other fight.
> 
> C'mon, people.



what a day 4 me 2 agree with 2 of the most haxed itachi fans on the forum. good stuff


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi here warned KillerBee about his assault:



It's impressive considering that even Minato couldn't sneak-attack Bee with hiraishin.


----------



## icyBlade (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Thats not the point, Naruto had the chakra and the resources to shorten the process of learning rasengan techniques reguardless.
> 
> Sasuke has been hyped as a genius who had more potential than his brother, in time Sasuke will fully surpass his brother.
> 
> In skills and in talent, Sasuke will be second to none. Because he will obtain the peak of the sharingan's true power added with the aging of a shinobi's dvelopment.




Yes, Minato had exceptional talent, but what I'm trying to say is that Naruto also should be given credit where it's due. And yes, Sasuke should eventually surpass Itachi, just how Naruto should eventually surpass his Father.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> chakra hands wont do against Nagato as they will just be absorbed.Naruto will have to find a way to hit nagato directly in a close combat and thats even without considering the possible further combinations of Demon ,Human and Hell realms that may cover Nagato close range part as well.



While he is busy absorbing the chakra of a clone the real Naruto lands a fatal blow


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> It's impressive considering that even Minato couldn't sneak-attack Bee with hiraishin.



i can't believe people think physical speed>teleportation...
have you ever gone to school?


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> While he is busy absorbing the chakra of a clone the real Naruto lands a fatal blow



yea thats whats supposed to be done.however i suspect Demon realm may cover that one as well.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jul 27, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> AHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH.. NO
> 
> 
> And im not surprised with Itachi's perforamance against Naruto who's not using any techs against him.



going against manga is not cool,


does naruto knows a different jutsu other than Rasengan??


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Yeah because learning something takes more time than creating right





Judecious said:


> Which is harder, Learning or creating something?
> 
> Naruto>everyone though



Don't misunderstand me .

Naruto made * FRS in 1 week * , Minato made * Rasengan is 3 years * .

They * invented both jutsus each own , Minato based himself on Bijuu Dama and NAruto based on Rasengan * .


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> i can't believe people think physical speed>teleportation...
> have you ever gone to school?



You have to admit though, that it is ridiculously amusing.


----------



## icyBlade (Jul 27, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> going against manga is not cool,
> 
> 
> does naruto knows a different jutsu other than Rasengan??



Kage Bunshin


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> i can't believe people think physical speed>teleportation...
> have you ever gone to school?


no i'm not saying that. It's just Killer bees reaction to Itachi and Minato was different.

Apparently, Killerbee didn't expect Itachi to shunshin behind him so fast


----------



## bill1228 (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> So you mean to imply that during the entire fight Naruto will not use any ninjutsu directly on the zombies as it will be wasting of chakra?
> 
> Also, is the generation instantaneous?



I think they will use ninjutsu to create an opening while they are regening, but not until they have some way of sealing them.  Unless Bee + Naruto have a way of sealing them, creating an opening will be useless.

No, it seems to take a few moments


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

RM and SM count right? OH and Summons.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Let me get this straight, so tell me NF, who is fighting seriously and who isn't?



they re all fighting seriously, but naruto is slightly on the defensive, he wants answers, so hes not going in for the kill just yet, but its stupid to say the taijutsu exchange wasnt serious.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Thats why I think Sasuke won't die, he's still to young and fresh to be at the peak of his prime, he's still inferior to alot of ninjas in most areas while Itachi eventually became perfect in everything except chakra usage.



Nah Sasuke is turned into the tower. He puts up his ultimate shield and spams.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> yea thats whats supposed to be done.however i suspect Demon realm may cover that one as well.



Yeah I was wondering about that too . It would be awesome if Nagato starts firing lasers and launching missiles


----------



## calimike (Jul 27, 2011)

This chapter is EPIC with big Fight! BTW, (another translation group) OP is out!


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Which is a better feat , taking 3 years to create Rasengan or * one week to create FRS * ?

Both jutsu were inspired in another so.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 27, 2011)

The only major feet in this chapter is Naruto tanking BT everything else was basic. What Naruto and Itachi got into a taijutsu bout well so what? Didn't Itachi have one of those with Kakashi. They don't mean much. Other than that Naruto defeats a few summons, and Bee uses his swords to fend off Itachi's attacks.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Nagato and Itachi are using jutsus against Naruto and Bee at least  And Itachi even busts out the crow  Naruto only used rasengan against Cerburus.He didn't even use chakra hands against either Itachi or Nagato.Bee is in base..



I guess I imagined that chakra-hand he used to block the rock Nagato threw with his Banshou Tenin.

Unless the script says he isn't fighting seriously, then I have no reason to think Naruto isn't fighting seriously.

He is in Tailed State Mode - come on.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> going against manga is not cool,



Good try  Interpreting the manga to fit your own tastes is not cool  Where did Naruto state that RM will be a match only for MS  Did he even know about RM then? 

And also.Naruto knows that Sasuke is always after more power.He knows that Sasuke keeps getting stronger every time.



> does naruto knows a different jutsu other than Rasengan??





KB, Henge No Jutsu, Kuchiose no jutsu.And he didn't even use rasengan against Itachi


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Yeah I was wondering about that too . It would be awesome if Nagato starts firing lasers and launching missiles



yea body modification has that pottential not to mention growing extra hands and heads as well.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

I like how Itachi used presumably an upgraded version of the "phoenix sage fire" technique with "phoenix sage flower claw crimson" [or whatever it means], but it looked exactly the same as the original "phoenix sage fire".  I mean, he still uses Goukakyuu, but there's a need to upgrade Housenka.

Calimike, 35-36 is due August 8th.  It says it a couple times in the spoilers.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> i can't believe people think physical speed>teleportation...
> have you ever gone to school?



I believe blacksword implied that Itachi moved faster "normally" than Minato did with Hiraishin. 

If that's the case, then "physical speed" is indeed > teleportation. But no matter how you look at it, Itachi snuck up on Bee, which is ridiculously impressive and shows that "physical speed" is just as good as teleportation at times.

And your school taught you about teleportation?


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow... the exchange was better than I'd hoped for. Of course I kind of tuned down my expectations in order to not get disappointed, but this looks pretty damn epic!




And Naruto tells B that a single Amaterasu or Tsukuyomi is still the end of him? Haha! Nice!


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> I guess I imagined that chakra-hand he used to block the rock Nagato threw with his Banshou Tenin.
> 
> Unless the script says he isn't fighting seriously, then I have no reason to think Naruto isn't fighting seriously.
> 
> He is in Tailed State Mode - come on.




To block , not to attack . We're not aying Naruto doesn't want to fight ot something like that , but he didn't use any major attack on Nagto or Itachi .

He's fighting them in Taijutsu and using Jutsus to evade attacks and Summons .


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> I guess I imagined that chakra-hand he used to block the rock Nagato threw with his Banshou Tenin.



That still isn't using it against Nagato himself 






> He is in Tailed State Mode - come on.



And not using any jutsu against his opponents


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Which is a better feat , taking 3 years to create Rasengan or * one week to create FRS * ?
> 
> Both jutsu were inspired in another so.



Rasenshuriken isnt to be credited to Naruto alone.

Minato came up with the idea about the tech,Kakashi came up with the idea about how to achieve it,and Naruto just used his bruth force for that.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> yea body modification has that pottential not to mention growing extra hands and heads as well.



That would also mean he would not be susceptible to genjutsu


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Rasenshuriken isnt to be credited to Naruto alone.
> 
> Minato came up with the idea about the tech,Kakashi came up with the idea about how to achieve it,and Naruto just used his bruth force for that.



And why didn't Naruto did it alone ? He doesn't even knew about * Elemental Affinities yet* , that you could channel Elemental chakra through raw chakra ninjutsus ( like Rasengan ) neither he knew about Kage Bunshin effects .


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

bill1228 said:


> I think they will use ninjutsu to create an opening while they are regening, but not until they have some way of sealing them.  Unless Bee + Naruto have a way of sealing them, creating an opening will be useless.
> 
> No, it seems to take a few moments



Creating an opening gives them time to strategize and restrict their movements if possible. No Naruto fight is serious without a rasengan variant, which was the initial point I was trying to make.

Also, not that this is going to happen, but they could simply nuke the shit out of the zombies and carry on their merry way. It's not like the zombies can chase them effectively, unless Nagato can fly.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Which is a better feat , taking 3 years to create Rasengan or * one week to create FRS * ?
> 
> Both jutsu were inspired in another so.


 Taking 3 years because took alot of PAIN and dedication plus Minato had Kushina there hug him whenever he cry about the chakra burning his hands.


----------



## icyBlade (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Thats why I think Sasuke won't die, he's still to young and fresh to be at the peak of his prime, he's still inferior to alot of ninjas in most areas while Itachi eventually became perfect in everything except chakra usage.



You could say the same with Naruto. However, now that they have gotten their strongest powerup, and probably the last, now it's probably the time where they will their peak imo.


----------



## HawkMan (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> I was under the impression that Itachi attacked and Naruto retaliated. Did Naruto try to use a FRS or a normal rasengan somewhere on either of the zombie and I missed it?


You have a weak position, easily dismantled. There's no indication, of yet, from the author regarding either stances. Intuitively one would think that using jutsu is fighting seriously, contrary to how Naruto "fought" Raikage.



Melas said:


> Also, not that this is going to happen, but they could simply nuke the shit out of the zombies and carry on their merry way. It's not like the zombies can chase them effectively, unless Nagato can fly.


And I could create a plethora of hypothetical scenarios. 

This is just ridiculous, to assume Naruto isn't serious because he hasn't used his strongest jutsu from the onset. That's tantamount to a very, very large percentage of combatants lacking "seriousness" within this manga.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

Chapter is boring.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> To block , not to attack . We're not aying Naruto doesn't want to fight ot something like that , but he didn't use any major attack on Nagto or Itachi .
> 
> He's fighting them in Taijutsu and using Jutsus to evade attacks and Summons .





畜生道 said:


> That still isn't using it against Nagato himself
> 
> And not using any jutsu against his opponents



Sounds like excuses.

But believe what you will. Naruto is the only one not fighting seriously. 

It's not that I have a problem with it, but unless we're told as much through the script, I have no reason to think in that manner.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

wow we might still get some tard wars, now naruto fans fighting against themselves over minato and rasengan. itachi fans taking the skirmish and itachis movement to bees hindsight in comparison to minato .
In the end ppl will find anything to bitch about , when this chapter was just epic, n fans should be happy noone was trolled


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> You have a weak position, easily dismantled. There's no indication, of yet, from the author regarding either stances. Intuitively one would think that using jutsu is fighting seriously, contrary to how Naruto "fought" Raikage.



Wait, what?Naruto *fought* Raikage   Must've missed that chapter..


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I believe blacksword implied that Itachi moved faster "normally" than Minato did with Hiraishin.
> 
> If that's the case, then "physical speed" is indeed > teleportation. But no matter how you look at it, Itachi snuck up on Bee, which is ridiculously impressive and shows that "physical speed" is just as good as teleportation at times.
> 
> And your school taught you about teleportation?



you really need to go back to school...
teleportation: movement from one point to another in 0s.
physical movement: a mssive object can't move faster than light( no relativity).
so what if he sneaked up on bee, he likely wasn't paying attention to him or whatever, because no matter how biased you are( and uneducated) you can't say physical speed>teleportation.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> You have a weak position, easily dismantled. There's no indication, of yet, from the author regarding either stances. Intuitively one would think that using jutsu is fighting seriously, contrary to how Naruto "fought" Raikage.



Naruto used a jutsu directly on the zombies?



> And I could create a plethora of hypothetical scenarios.
> 
> This is just ridiculous, to assume Naruto isn't serious because he hasn't used his strongest jutsu from the onset. That's tantamount to a very, very large percentage of battles lacking "seriousness" within this manga.



What ever happened to your reading comprehension dude? I punctuated the scenario with "not that this is going to happen".


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 27, 2011)

fight is good showcase for these guys who will die when shits get serious.Looks like naruto's trying talk find answers kabuto sent them on full offense.

Nagato tryed crush naruto with rock and shinrai tensei nice counter.

But the crow probably wtf moment.


----------



## Seph (Jul 27, 2011)

> teleportation: movement from one point to another in 0s.



Teleportation isn't movement.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

we all knew what would happen in this thread once the chapter is out  so its not surprising at all


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

slickcat said:


> wow we might still get some tard wars, now naruto fans fighting against themselves over minato and rasengan. itachi fans taking the skirmish and itachis movement to bees hindsight in comparison to minato .
> In the end ppl will find anything to bitch about , when this chapter was just epic, n fans should be happy noone was trolled



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 27, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Wait, what?Naruto *fought* Raikage   Must've missed that chapter..



 Don't you know that when a word is between two " " that means sarcasm?


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I believe blacksword implied that Itachi moved faster "normally" than Minato did with Hiraishin.
> 
> If that's the case, then "physical speed" is indeed > teleportation. But no matter how you look at it, Itachi snuck up on Bee, which is ridiculously impressive and shows that "physical speed" is just as good as teleportation at times.
> 
> And your school taught you about teleportation?



Klue is so confused.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Don't you know that when a word is between two " " that means sarcasm?



Oh, i missed that part


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 27, 2011)

thank you Itachi sama
thank you Itachi sama
thank you Itachi sama
thank you Itachi sama
thank you Itachi sama
thank you Itachi sama
thank you Itachi sama
thank you Itachi sama
thank you Itachi sama
thank you Itachi sama
thank you Itachi sama
thank you Itachi sama
thank you Itachi sama
thank you Itachi sama
thank you Itachi sama
thank you Itachi sama


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> you really need to go back to school...
> teleportation: movement from one point to another in 0s.
> physical movement: a mssive object can't move faster than light( no relativity).
> so what if he sneaked up on bee, he likely wasn't paying attention to him or whatever, because no matter how biased you are( and uneducated) you can't say physical speed>teleportation.


You were merely taking what blacksword said out of context, and even after that much was brought to your attention, you still choose to be disrespectful instead of backing away and admitting your mistake.


----------



## itachic26 (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Thats not the point, Naruto had the chakra and the resources to shorten the process of learning rasengan techniques reguardless.
> 
> Sasuke has been hyped as * a genius who had more potential* than his brother, in time Sasuke will fully surpass his brother.
> 
> In skills and in talent, Sasuke will be second to none. Because he will obtain the peak of the sharingan's true power added with the aging of a shinobi's dvelopment.



Potential and talent are not necessarly the same.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Did those two missing pages ever get found?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Sounds like excuses.
> 
> *But believe what you will. Naruto is the only one not fighting seriously. *
> 
> It's not that I have a problem with it, but unless we're told as much through the script, I have no reason to think in that manner.



Bee is also in base


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Naruto doesnt seem serious yet.  Anyways, fking crow gonna mess up this fights potential i bet.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> we all knew what would happen in this thread once the chapter is out  so its not surprising at all



indeed its NF afterall, it feels good to really hv less attachment and favoritism or view the manga with an open mind, rather than throwing rationality out the window and spending energy to type.

I admire the tenacity of fans and tards, so best thing is for me not to intervene and enjoy the ride


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 27, 2011)

According to trans Naruto still trying to find answers and talk it out killabee's like yo we got a job to do


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh snap Itachi messed up.  So apparently Itachi gave Naruto the crow to stop Sasuke's MS if Sasuke ever fought him, but instead it's going to be wasted on Itachi's MS.  I'm glad about this development, I want to see Naruto fight Sasuke without other peoples aids.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Estariol said:


> lol at all the narutotards doing damage control. Stop trying so hard. Go crawl back to whichever hole you came out of. It will be less embarrassing. You guys came expecting to see a stomp in the jin's favor and Kishi just gave you the finger. Suck it up



Try harder next time 

When this fights ends I'll remenber who you are and send you a pic


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Klue is so confused.



In a nutshell, I was saying that _if_ Itachi snuck up on KB, which appears to be the case, then his physical speed was just as good as Hiraishin _in this instance._




Angelo said:


> you really need to go back to school...
> teleportation: movement from one point to another in 0s.
> physical movement: a mssive object can't move faster than light( no relativity).
> so what if he sneaked up on bee, he likely wasn't paying attention to him or whatever, because no matter how biased you are( and uneducated) you can't say physical speed>teleportation.



Uh...this actually is in no way a response to my post. 

If Itachi snuck up on KB, then he rivaled Hiraishin. Cry all you want about definitions, but that's how it works in Narutoverse which, in case you haven't noticed, doesn't exactly follow the laws of physics.

And again, your typical school does not teach teleportation 101.

Cut the insults. You're just making yourself look immature.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Bee is also in base



Yes clearly Bee is trying the least which is in character since he is in Base.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Naruto tells Bee that a Tsukuyomi will be the end of him when Bee overcame it before?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 27, 2011)

Like a Boss.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Why are people talking about Naruto not being serious?!

Itachi has used how many exploding clones? You don't think those are dangerous with Itachi's skill? The dude used his shurikens, and a katon with Nagato draped around. Not to mention a brief taijutsu exchange. 

Itachi is using basic jutsu, and he's not even controlling his own body.

EVERYONE is serious, but you don't write a fight this way.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Naruto tells Bee that a Tsukuyomi will be the end of him when Bee overcame it before?



Naruto doesn't know about Bijuus breaking Jins out of Genjutsus , neither that Bee faced MS Sasuke I think .


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't think Bee shared details on that fight. Talking to Naruto about Sasuke is a bad idea.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 27, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> Oh snap Itachi messed up.  So apparently Itachi gave Naruto the crow to stop Sasuke's MS if Sasuke ever fought him, but instead it's going to be wasted on Itachi's MS.  I'm glad about this development, I want to see Naruto fight Sasuke without other peoples aids.



If so, we spent almost three years speculating about the crowjob... only to be trolled this way?


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Yes clearly Bee is trying the least which is in character since he is in Base.



Maybe Killer Bee doesn't see a reason to go into any tailed beast mode at the moment, given he's doing pretty well against Itachi.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

Estariol said:


> lol at all the narutotards doing damage control. Stop trying so hard. Go crawl back to whichever hole you came out of. It will be less embarrassing. You guys came expecting to see a stomp in the jin's favor and Kishi just gave you the finger. Suck it up



WOW, who's dupe is that 

Listen to your own advise and don't try so hard.Call me when Bee and Naruto go all out against Itachi and Nagato and Itachi and Nagato are still doing well


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uh...this actually is in no way a response to my post.
> 
> If Itachi snuck up on KB, then he rivaled Hiraishin. Cry all you want about definitions, but that's how it works in Narutoverse which, in case you haven't noticed, doesn't exactly follow the laws of physics.
> 
> ...



lol, A said that ethere was no man faster than Minato, and it seems like he had info on Itach, so...
next time try to make more sense in your posts...


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Bee is also in base


You can clearly see one of the tails in this pic


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Naruto doesn't know about Bijuus breaking Jins out of Genjutsus , *neither that Bee faced MS Sasuke I think *.



He has to know that its the whole reason he begged Raikage for mercy and let Karui beat the crap out of him.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Naruto tells Bee that a Tsukuyomi will be the end of him when Bee overcame it before?



Dude...

...nevermind.


I hate NF, sometimes.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Why are people talking about Naruto not being serious?!
> 
> Itachi has used how many exploding clones? You don't think those are dangerous with Itachi's skill? The dude used his shurikens, and a katon with Nagato draped around. Not to mention a brief taijutsu exchange.
> 
> Itachi is using basic jutsu, and he's not even controlling his own body.




Itachi used Shurikens , Katons and now MS all against Naruto.

Naruto used what against Itachi ? A kick and a punch ? 

See any difference ? 





Skaddix said:


> He has to know that its the whole reason he begged Raikage for mercy and let Karui beat the crap out of him.




And how did he knew Sasuke had the MS at that time ? Try to think next time .

He begged and then speed-blitzed the man who said to everyone he was the fastest . Owned by a 16 year old boy


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> You can clearly see one of the tails in this pic



Partial trans is still base.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Naruto tells Bee that a Tsukuyomi will be the end of him when Bee overcame it before?



he overcame genjutsu by sasuke.it wasnt tsukoyumi though.


----------



## Trent (Jul 27, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> Oh snap Itachi messed up.  So apparently Itachi gave Naruto the crow to stop Sasuke's MS if Sasuke ever fought him, but instead it's going to be wasted on Itachi's MS.  I'm glad about this development, I want to see Naruto fight Sasuke without other peoples aids.



I agree yeah, now their final confrontation should be 100% using their own abilities without outside interference.

Tis good.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 27, 2011)

Dont know why people are talking enjoy teh chapter dont ruion it with tardness.If you read the trans its raikage scenario all over again lots of talking from naruto and trying to understand & well we know how that ended.

Its a good showcase for these guys but they are gonna get outclassed and die.I always thought the crow was another homemade uchiha movie about the truth but guess its something else.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Itachi used Shurikens , Katons and now MS all against Naruto.
> 
> Naruto used what against Itachi ? A kick and a punch ?
> 
> See any difference ?



Naruto is in Tailed State Mode; he's actively using the Kyuubi's power.

I guess that doesn't mean anything though.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> You can clearly see one of the tails in this pic





Looks like it just propelled him to do what he did in the middle panel; Bee's only ever done things like that in Base Mode.


----------



## HawkMan (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> Naruto used a jutsu directly on the zombies?
> 
> 
> 
> What ever happened to your reading comprehension dude? I punctuated the scenario with "not that this is going to happen".


It seemed more of an addendum to your premise, regardless of likelihood. 

If your case is that Naruto isn't serious, then why is this so? Is it because he hasn't used a jutsu directly on the zombies? Is it because he began with taijutsu? How many other battles have begun in a similar fashion?

Was Naruto not serious when he punched Demon Realm? Was he not serious when he threw a Rhino? I'm sure there are many other similar examples to support the contrary.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

Where does Itachi get Shurikens from anyway?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> lol, A said that ethere was no man faster than Minato, and it seems like he had info on Itach, so...
> next time try to make more sense in your posts...



So, you're going to use what Raikage SAID, and not what you just saw? 

Dude, really?


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> he overcame genjutsu by sasuke.it wasnt tsukoyumi though.



I agree, but tsukyomi is a genjutsu( a very powerful one, but still), and bee is immune to genjutsu, ...


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uh...this actually is in no way a response to my post.
> 
> If Itachi snuck up on KB, then he rivaled Hiraishin. Cry all you want about definitions, but that's how it works in Narutoverse which, in case you haven't noticed, doesn't exactly follow the laws of physics..



Ok wait . X blitzes someone at speed of light and Y at the speed of sound . 

Does that mean they rival each other ?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Sounds like excuses.
> 
> But believe what you will. Naruto is the only one not fighting seriously.



They are all fighting seriously but none have gone close to going all out Naruto in RM has gears like against Raikage he cranked them up  When he realised he could not hold back I expect similar in this fight.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, Naruto ain't that strong...

And "he ain't fighting seriously" is a lame excuse


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> So, you're going to use what Raikage SAID, and not what you just saw?
> 
> Dude, really?



don't tell me you too blieve itachi is faster than teleportation( how can we even speak about speed when teleportation is involved..).

c'mon...


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Tons of ninja's praised Sasuke's talents and eventual progress with higher potential than his brother, face it.* Sasuke will become better than Itachi in time.*


 He already is and all he had to do was lay on Madara's table.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 27, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Where does Itachi get Shurikens from anyway?



From his anus or


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> lol, A said that ethere was no man faster than Minato, and it seems like he had info on Itach, so...
> next time try to make more sense in your posts...



Did I say he was faster than Minato overall? No.

I said he snuck up on KB, as Minato did.

Which, if you look at the manga, is quite true.

You have just proven that you're willing to ignore the manga in an attempt to insult me. The end.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 27, 2011)

Apparently "base" is just whatever people want it to be and has no real definition.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto is in Tailed State Mode; he's actively using the Kyuubi's power.
> 
> I guess that doesn't mean anything though.




What's the difference ? Itachi is always using Sharingan and Nagato Rinnegan , your point ?

Using Kyuubi's Chakra * is not a jutsu * , it's a mode ,form , whatever you wanna call it . 

Oh and Itachi used MS


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> What's the difference ? Itachi is always using Sharingan and Nagato Rinnegan , your point ?
> 
> Using Kyuubi's Chakra * is not a jutsu * , it's a mode ,form , whatever you wanna call it .
> 
> Oh and Itachi used MS



Yes it's his strongest form lul.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Yeah, Naruto ain't that strong...



When he's not using any jutsu against his opponents?Sure..


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> What's the difference ? Itachi is always using Sharingan and Nagato Rinnegan , your point ?
> 
> Using Kyuubi's Chakra * is not a jutsu * , it's a mode ,form , whatever you wanna call it .
> 
> Oh and Itachi used MS



MS is not a jutsu. 

Tsukyomi, Amaterasu and Susanoo weren't seen yet. Itachi hasn't even used a single illusion, which is his top style of fighting. So I guess he isn't fighting seriously either. 

You guys are making excuses and it merely looks like damage control.

It's not even necessary. Unless the text states that "x" isn't fighting seriously, then there is no reason to think along those lines. Any reader could throw around excuses like you're doing now, after all.



Blinx-182 said:


> Apparently "base" is just whatever people want it to be and has no real definition.



Apparently.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Did I say he was faster than Minato overall? No.
> 
> I said he snuck up on KB, as Minato did.
> 
> ...



you said, teleportation>physical speed sometimes.
i would've banned you for this senetence alone .


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Just because we don't see Susano'os, CTs, Bijuu-Damas or super speed doesn't mean that no-one's taking this fight seriously. 



Poo Bear said:


> No he hasn't.



I can't take your word for it as you've only disagreed with what I've said with no citation of your own.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 27, 2011)

so it's crowjob no jutsu?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Yes it's his strongest form lul.



It's his power just like Sharingan or Rinnegan ? 

Oh and he was 1/20 to 1/100 of his chakra , loved no one even replied to that 




Klue said:


> MS is not a jutsu.
> 
> Tsukyomi, Amaterasu and Susanoo weren't seen yet. So I guess he isn't fighting seriously either.
> 
> You guys are making excuses and it merely looks like damage control.




And * when did I said Itachi was going full-out * ? Please i wanna know , give it to me


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Apparently "base" is just whatever people want it to be and has no real definition.



Base is zero enhancements. Nothing that requires activation.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> I agree, but tsukyomi is a genjutsu( a very powerful one, but still), and bee is immune to genjutsu, ...



Itachi said only an uchiha would beat him, so...


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 27, 2011)

Why are people arguing? I don't see anything in this chapter that shows Itachi outclassing anyone.


----------



## itachic26 (Jul 27, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> He already is and all he had to do was lay on Madara's table.



The last guy Sasuke fought against in his last big fight obviously disagrees with you.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Itachi said only an uchiha would beat him, so...



bee has been doing pretty well so far...


----------



## Estariol (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Naruto doesn't know about Bijuus breaking Jins out of Genjutsus , neither that Bee faced MS Sasuke I think .



Or maybe, just maybe Itachi's Tsukiyomi is different from Sasuke's ? Something the author made clear through Danzo?


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> It seemed more of an addendum to your premise, regardless of likelihood.
> 
> If your case is that Naruto isn't serious, then why is this so? Is it because he hasn't used a jutsu directly on the zombies? Is it because he began with taijutsu? How many other battles have begun in a similar fashion?
> 
> Was Naruto not serious when he punched Demon Realm? Was he not serious when he threw a Rhino? I'm sure there are many other similar examples to support the contrary.



Actually, I could simply ask why would Naruto be serious? As the default position would be lack of seriousness, the onus to prove a positive is on you.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Bee is not immune to genjutsu, he can break it with his beast.




whatever, the point is genjutsu is useless agaisnt him.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 27, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> It seemed more of an addendum to your premise, regardless of likelihood.
> 
> If your case is that Naruto isn't serious, then why is this so? Is it because he hasn't used a jutsu directly on the zombies? Is it because he began with taijutsu? How many other battles have begun in a similar fashion?
> 
> Was Naruto not serious when he punched Demon Realm? Was he not serious when he threw a Rhino? I'm sure there are many other similar examples to support the contrary.



LOl we know how this ends go read the trans naruto trying to talk find anwers its liek raikage again.

Its they that have been all on the offense.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 27, 2011)

To me it clearly seems like Kabuto is making Nagato & Itachi go all out while Naruto & Bee are both still holding back.

First Itachi uses Katon which is easily eaten by Samehada. Itachi tries taijutsu but it doesnt work and he gets driven back by Naruto and Bee. Nagato uses Bansho Tenin but Naruto easily counters with chakra claws. Nagato summons the dog and the bird while Itachi tries to sneak up on Bee. Bee slashes him, Itachi dodges and uses chakra flow shurikens. Bee switches to seven sword style, counters the shurikens and overwhelmes Itachi with his swords. Meanwhile Naruto uses FRS to oneshot Nagato's dog. Then Itachi activates his MS and the crow comes out.

Naruto & Bee are easily countering everything Nagato & Itachi has thrown at them so far and driven them back on every clash.

But the real fight will start next chapter as Itachi activated MS. I'm expecting at least one MS jutsu (probably Amaterasu, maybe Tsukuyomi too at the end) and Bee going V1 tailed mode.

Overall it will definitely be the best fight in this war yet and probably one of the best fights in the whole part 2.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Estariol said:


> Or maybe, just maybe Itachi's Tsukiyomi is different from Sasuke's ? Something the author made clear through Danzo?



Or maybe maybe you could show to me that Sasuke has Tsukuyomi ? Read the manga and then talk to me .

Danzou compared Tsukuyomi to Sasuke's Genjutsu he never said he used Tsuky . And Naruto doesn't know about it , that was my point .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Ok wait . X blitzes someone at speed of light and Y at the speed of sound .
> 
> Does that mean they rival each other ?



In this instance, yes.

They both accomplished the same thing.

I can stab someone and kill them, or I can shoot them and kill them. Which is more powerful? The gun. But did they serve the same purpose and accomplish the same goal? Yes. Therefore, they rivaled one another. 

It's an argument of semantics at this point and it really shouldn't be very complicated.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> whatever, the point is genjutsu is useless agaisnt him.



If he is capable of first realizing that he is in one. It can be useful, just ask the Yondaime Mizukage.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 27, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> When he's not using any jutsu against his opponents?Sure..



He can't, as he is being pressured, quite the diff?rence


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 27, 2011)

itachic26 said:


> The last guy Sasuke fought against in his last big fight obviously disagrees with you.


 Sasuke killed Danzo so what's your point ?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> whatever, the point is genjutsu is useless agaisnt him.



The only genjutsu, in the entire manga, that is said to occur in one second, is Tsukiyomi. Bee is not immune, he simply has someone who can help him out. However, we don't know how that works when the duration is literally one second.

He's never faced that before.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Jul 27, 2011)

0Fear said:


> Why are people arguing? I don't see anything in this chapter that shows Itachi outclassing anyone.



 This is NF it really shouldn't come as a suprise.


----------



## bill1228 (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> Actually, I could simply ask why would Naruto be serious? As the default position would be lack of seriousness, the onus to prove a positive is on you.



So, no one in the manga has been serious unless it was specifically stated?


----------



## HawkMan (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> Actually, I could simply ask why would Naruto be serious? As the default position would be lack of seriousness, the onus to prove a positive is on you.


lol, whatever. My position is easy.

Naruto's opponents are zombies under Kabuto's direct control, they are the enemy. It is Naruto's duty to dispatch of them, failing to do so would be negligent and detrimental to his cause. 

Why in the world wouldn't he be treating this seriously?


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> whatever, the point is genjutsu is useless agaisnt him.


Yagura disagrees.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> If he is capable of first realizing that he is in one. It can be useful, just ask the Yondaime Mizukage.



Hachibi would.that's the point if being a prefect jinchurikii


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Sasuke killed Danzo so what's your point ?



Danzo killed himself and Madara mentioned he wasn't even going all out against Sasuke


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 27, 2011)

Too bad Nagato can't walk on his own


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> To me it clearly seems like Kabuto is making Nagato & Itachi go all out while Naruto & Bee are both still holding back.
> 
> First Itachi uses Katon which is easily eaten by Samehada. Itachi tries taijutsu but it doesnt work and he gets driven back by Naruto and Bee. Nagato uses Bansho Tenin but Naruto easily counters with chakra claws. Nagato summons the dog and the bird while Itachi tries to sneak up on Bee. Bee slashes him, Itachi dodges and uses chakra flow shurikens. Bee switches to seven sword style, counters the shurikens and overwhelmes Itachi with his swords. Meanwhile Naruto uses FRS to oneshot Nagato's dog. Then Itachi activates his MS and the crow comes out.
> 
> ...



i disagree with your assesment but most importanly Naruto didnt one shot the dog at all.the summon is basicly immortal and cant be killed unless Naruto defeats Nagato directly.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue is doing good work in this thread. Thanks man. Wish I could rep ya!


----------



## neverlandvictim (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> The only genjutsu, in the entire manga, that is said to occur in one second, is Tsukiyomi. Bee is not immune, he simply has someone who can help him out. However, we don't know how that works when the duration is literally one second.
> 
> He's never faced that before.



 That depends really. When they talk to their beasts they seem to be sharing the same mind, Tsukiyomi would probably affect the eight tails as well and he could break Bee out.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> In this instance, yes.
> 
> They both accomplished the same thing.
> 
> ...



Accomplishing the same thing doesn't mean that they rival each other when its blatantly obvious  which one would trump the other when they go up against one another.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> It's his power just like Sharingan or Rinnegan ?
> 
> Oh and he was 1/20 to 1/100 of his chakra , loved no one even replied to that
> 
> ...



Didn't say you did.

But by your logic, I can make a case for Itachi too, that he isn't fighting seriously either.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> whatever, the point is genjutsu is useless agaisnt him.



Being able to break out of it doesn't mean it's useless against him.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> He can't, as he is being pressured, quite the diff?rence



Hahahahah, sure  Did the whole or at least most of chapter passed with Itachi being in Naru's face not giving him any space to breed to use jutsu? Please remind me what happened to Cerberus?


----------



## itachic26 (Jul 27, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Sasuke killed Danzo so what's your point ?



So just because Sasuke killed Danzo,that should make what Danzo told to Sasuke about the gap beetween him and  his brother irrelevant?


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Hachibi would.that's the point if being a prefect jinchurikii


Yagura was also perfect jinchuriki


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

bill1228 said:


> So, no one in the manga has been serious ever unless it was specifically stated?



Its not quite that simple. Intention is conveyed through actions as well as words. Naruto's actions in this skirmish do not convey the intention of seriousness to me. He is simply retaliating to whatever is being thrown at him, save for the incident with the summon.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

Well Pain is always active. Naruto is in his strongest form. And Itachi just activated his eyes. Since Bee is still not in shrouds though. Team Jin is holding back more.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Danzo killed himself and Madara mentioned he wasn't even going all out against Sasuke



Danzou did not kill himself. 

It wasn't he wasn't going all out, he couldn't techniqually go all out because he needed to wait for Shisui's eye to recharge. Still, he fought to the best of his ability, at that point in time.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Didn't say you did.
> 
> But by your logic, I can make a case for Itachi too, that he isn't fighting seriously either.



My point is clear Klue I don't know what you don't get . I'm not talking about power-levels or anything .

Naruto didn't use one jutsu on both of them , not even * One * . So he's not fighting serious in this chapter , when he start using Jutsus , yes he'll but now he isn't .

He is trying to talk with them and just being on the defensive , just like against Raikage .

Now Itachi and Nagato are not going full-out neither but they've used Jutsus to attack Naruto .


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

This is all getting very silly. 

NO ONE in the fight is using their absolute best. That would mean NO ONE is serious, right?


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Yagura was also perfect jinchuriki



Yagura had a weaker Bijuu and had Madara's help. That is basically using a cheat code. Still yeah he is also Perfect.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

people are confusing going all out with fighting seriously. 


No one is going all out yet.


----------



## Reisorr (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Tons of ninja's praised Sasuke's talents and eventual progress with higher potential than his brother, face it. Sasuke will become better than Itachi in time.



Eat red rep and die.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Yagura was also perfect jinchuriki



How hard is it to hit the "quote button", really? I want to respond to that person too, but now I have to look for the post. 

Breaking my balls.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Yagura had a weaker Bijuu and had Madara's help. That is basically using a cheat code. Still yeah he is also Perfect.


Thats' not my point. My point is that genjutsu isn't useless against perfect host


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> lol, whatever. My position is easy.
> 
> Naruto's opponents are zombies under Kabuto's direct control, they are the enemy. It is Naruto's duty to dispatch of them, failing to do so would be negligent and detrimental to his cause.
> 
> Why in the world wouldn't he be treating this seriously?



What's dispatching a couple of zombies got to do with seriousness? More-so, when his opponents are throwing lightweight attacks at him.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> people are confusing going all out with fighting seriously.
> 
> 
> No one is going all out yet.



This should not even need to be said.

People are scrambling to protect their favorite characters, and aren't making sense in the process.

No one has used their best jutsu yet. NO ONE.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is all getting very silly.
> 
> NO ONE in the fight is using their absolute best. That would mean NO ONE is serious, right?



No, that would mean that Kishi isn't serious


----------



## bill1228 (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> Its not quite that simple. Intention is conveyed through actions as well as words. Naruto's actions in this skirmish do not convey the intention of seriousness to me. He is simply retaliating to whatever is being thrown at him, save for the incident with the summon.



Sasuke went to the kage summit with the intention only to fight with Danzou, yet he fought multiple kages.  With this argument, Sasuke wasn't serious against Raikage, because he was only retaliating to Raikage being in his way?


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Yagura had a weaker Bijuu and had Madara's help. That is basically using a cheat code. Still yeah he is also Perfect.



The Sanbi's strength compared to the Hachibi doesn't matter. It is capable of acting as Yagura's partner in defense of illusions, because he is a perfect Jinchuuriki.

And I'm not going to ask what you meant by Madara helping him.

At the end of the day, genjutsu is only useless if a perfect Jinchuurik and their Bijuu, first realizes they've been caught. Otherwise, what reason would they have to take measures in breaking it?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 27, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Danzo killed himself and Madara mentioned he wasn't even going all out against Sasuke


 Sasuke stab Danzo through the heart it was his kill.


----------



## Distance (Jul 27, 2011)

What do people define here as going all out or fighting serious? Because the only thing I noticed in Naruto is that when they go all out is that they spam their techniques, or rely on some haxxed jutsu, which is just boring.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 27, 2011)

The fight in the chapter, is just a warm up and the big battle will begin in the next chapter. 

I believe that the Crow was part of Itachi's half of his power and skills. Because it was stated that Itachi was at full strength when he had his last fight with Sasuke, and it was after he gave Naruto something.

I believe the crow was meant to give Naruto half of Itachi's strength but had no need for it since he controlled the 9-tails chakra and have Sage mode.


----------



## auem (Jul 27, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Being able to break out of it doesn't mean it's useless against him.



but that's the point.!!..it is useless,because he can break out...


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> This should not even need to be said.
> 
> People are scrambling to protect their favorite characters, and aren't making sense in the process.
> 
> *No one has used their best jutsu yet. NO ONE.*



Naruto hasn't used any jutsu at all against his Nagato or Itachi


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 27, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Hahahahah, sure  Did the whole or at least most of chapter passed with Itachi being in Naru's face not giving him any space to breed to use jutsu? Please remind me what happened to Cerberus?



Naruto used a ninjutsu on Cerberus that failed to kill Jim, so what now?



And Yagura was said to have mastered his beast, yet h? was genjutsu'd....


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Naruto used a ninjutsu on Cerberus that failed to kill Jim, so what now?
> 
> 
> 
> And Yagura was said to have mastered his beast, yet h? was genjutsu'd....



He hadn't realized he was in a genjutsu. What Bee said still stands, technically. But your point does too, Itachi can use genjutsu against them - Bee specifically - as long as he doesn't make it obvious.


----------



## HawkMan (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> What's dispatching a couple of zombies got to do with seriousness? More-so, when his opponents are throwing lightweight attacks at him.


Before we continue, what is "serious"?

I'll stay logged in till we conclude this.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Before we continue, what is "serious"?



See Naruto vs Pain until the first Sage Mode usage was gone . That's being Serious 

Or against the Kyuubi .


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Naruto used a ninjutsu on Cerberus that failed to kill Jim, so what now?



You said that Naruto didn't use jutsu because he was being pressured and could not.That's what


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 27, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> To me it clearly seems like Kabuto is making Nagato & Itachi go all out while Naruto & Bee are both still holding back.
> 
> First Itachi uses Katon which is easily eaten by Samehada. Itachi tries taijutsu but it doesnt work and he gets driven back by Naruto and Bee. Nagato uses Bansho Tenin but Naruto easily counters with chakra claws. Nagato summons the dog and the bird while Itachi tries to sneak up on Bee. Bee slashes him, Itachi dodges and uses chakra flow shurikens. Bee switches to seven sword style, counters the shurikens and overwhelmes Itachi with his swords. Meanwhile Naruto uses FRS to oneshot Nagato's dog. Then Itachi activates his MS and the crow comes out.
> 
> ...



Excellent analysis.
Offense vs defense.When shit gets serious they are gonna get beat but it is hilarious how naruto thinks there's always time to talk in a fight


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> He hadn't realized he was in a genjutsu. What Bee said still stands, technically. But your point does too, Itachi can use genjutsu against them - Bee specifically - as long as he doesn't make it obvious.



I suppose but Bee can tell his Bijuu to auto break every such and such seconds or something.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> At the end of the day, genjutsu is only useless if a perfect Jinchuurik and their Bijuu, first realizes they've been caught. Otherwise, what reason would they have to take measures in breaking it?



Tsukyomi's purpose is to kill the opponent mind, to make him suffer, which will obviously lead the bijuu to know his jinchurikii is under a genjutsu.
the genjutsu cast on yagura, alters the reality the jin is living, there is no harm made to the person, which makes it difficult to realise you're under genjutsu.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 27, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Naruto hasn't used any jutsu at all against his Nagato or Itachi



FRS against his summon


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 27, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Before we continue, what is "serious"?
> 
> I'll stay logged in till we conclude this.



why you know they are gonna get outclass and lose.Why dont you peopel enjoy the showcase we know how it ends.He's already using his best goods like MS.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

there is a further exchange with Bee and Itachi.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 27, 2011)

itachic26 said:


> So just because Sasuke killed Danzo,that should make what Danzo told to Sasuke about the gap beetween him and  his brother irrelevant?


 No, but moment Sasuke got EMS it became irrelevant.  o wow look at me defending a character i dont even like but I'm having fun tho


----------



## AceBizzle (Jul 27, 2011)

> oh black ^ (use bro) motherfuckers yo homies that's enough chitchat for the day dawg
> SHUT THE FUCK UP dattebayo





Crow speculation will be fun this week!


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> Excellent analysis.
> Offense vs defense.When shit gets serious they are gonna get beat but it is hilarious how naruto thinks there's always time to talk in a fight



How is that an excellent analysis?

How are they GOING ALL OUT? Of course they're serious, but you're telling me a MS user, using tai, shuriken, and a Katon is 'going all out'?


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> FRS against his summon



He didn't use it against Nagato/Itachi directly, so it doesn't count. 

Trust me, one of them will respond in this way.


----------



## Distance (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> I rather see Bee beat Negato than Itachi really. Itachi is just to graceful and classy to loose to a goofy ass fool like Bee.



...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 27, 2011)

auem said:


> but that's the point.!!..it is useless,because he can break out...



Being able to do something and actually doing it are two different things..

However fast his reactions are..being put on a genjutsu can/will have an effect on him.. therefore =/= not immune/useless


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> See Naruto vs Pain until the first Sage Mode usage was gone . That's being Serious
> 
> Or against the Kyuubi .



Fangirl in action...


@Klue: that's the point of every genjutsu, isn't it?
Once you know you're in one, things are a lot easier.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> there is a further exchange with Bee and Itachi.



Fighting or verbal?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> He didn't use it against Nagato/Itachi directly, so it doesn't count.
> 
> Trust me, one of them will respond in this way.



See how you know ? 

We * said * Naruto didn't use any jutsus * on Itachi and Nagato directly * .

That's the point we were making since beggining . So ..





Godtachi said:


> Fangirl in action...




Look behind you , be carefull the fangirl is a male 

It's good when you insult it means you can't break my argument or even argue against it


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Fangirl in action...
> 
> 
> @Klue: that's the point of every genjutsu, isn't it?
> Once you know you're in one, things are a lot easier.



Not necessarily.

Hashirama's Bringer of Darkness, Itachi's initial use of Tsukyomi - both examples where the presence of the illusion was immediately made obvious to the target.

Throw Taguya's flute illusion and Frog Song in there as well.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Fighting or verbal?



fighting.Bee uses or try to use his octopus legs against itachi i think.
itachi also uses crows aginst him i think.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

bill1228 said:


> Sasuke went to the kage summit with the intention only to fight with Danzou, yet he fought multiple kages.  With this argument, Sasuke wasn't serious against Raikage, because he was only retaliating to Raikage being in his way?



How are the two situations even remotely comparable?

Was retaliating all he did against the A? Was he pushed to his limits? Did he employ his strongest attacks? Was it enough to handle the four kages? Did he ultimately had to be saved by Madara? Seriousness has to do with the intensity of the fight.

So far, Naruto has casually dealt with attacks launched at him. If and when he is pushed to resort to use his more dangerous moves, or he seems somehow troubled, we can consider that as him getting serious.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Kind of disappointed kishi suddenly switched to naruto vs nagato.  wonder if it's because of the power differences.  maybe theyll switch again


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

0Fear said:


> Why are people arguing? I don't see anything in this chapter that shows Itachi outclassing anyone.



SSSHHHHHHHHHHHHH! you ll ruin the fun, at this point no one can be convinced,let them kill themselves over power levels that will be dumped when the manga is over


----------



## sadino (Jul 27, 2011)

Funny how Bee adapted Samehada to his skillset so nicely.

At least the Itachi wankers can say he didn't used his katon enhanced shurikens on Sauce.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 27, 2011)

sadino said:


> Funny how Bee adapted Samehada to his skillset so nicely.
> 
> At least the Itachi wankers can say he didn't used his katon enhanced shurikens os Sauce.



Don't bring up the Sasuke vs Itachi fight when Itachi wasn't fighting seriously


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

"Naruto, to say that I'm not as strong as before...(summons 2 giant creatures) ...wouldn't really be accurate."


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 27, 2011)

> Naruto is not using jutsu, he's not serious



^GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE^

in other news..Itachi's speed is >>>>>>


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 27, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE^
> 
> in other news..Itachi's speed is >>>>>>



Yes he is quite fast


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2011)

In more ways than one i'm sure


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> I rather see Bee beat Negato than Itachi really. Itachi is just to graceful and classy to loose to a goofy ass fool like Bee.



U know I cannot say I cared either way but with this now I hope he does beat Itachi.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

*Melas* isn't making sense. I guess Madara also wasn't serious against Minato cuz he didn't use his genjutsu, Izanagi and any other possible MS jutsus. Orochimaru also wasn't serious against Itachi cuz he didn't use Edo Tensei and other snake jutsus.


----------



## lathia (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Kind of disappointed kishi suddenly switched to naruto vs nagato.  wonder if it's because of the power differences.  maybe theyll switch again



I hate to say this because I like new battles, but at this point in time and after so many years of slow progress and waiting; many of us would like to see and feel like the conclusion will wrap up soon. Itachi & Nagato vs Co serves as better plot device than secondary characters such as Gaara and his dad and Kages.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> "Naruto, to say that I'm not as strong as before...(summons 2 giant creatures) ...wouldn't really be accurate."



lol he really said it?omgomgom


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> See how you know ?
> 
> We * said * Naruto didn't use any jutsus * on Itachi and Nagato directly * .
> 
> That's the point we were making since beggining . So ..



Thank you 



			
				Klue said:
			
		

> He didn't use it against Nagato/Itachi directly, so it doesn't count.
> 
> Trust me, one of them will respond in this way.





You finally get it


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Before we continue, what is "serious"?
> 
> I'll stay logged in till we conclude this.



You seem very eager to continue this discussion, so I'll let you go first, then I'll add my version.


----------



## Gonder (Jul 27, 2011)

did itachi and nagato do a combined Katon no jutsu ?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> How is that an excellent analysis?
> 
> How are they GOING ALL OUT? Of course they're serious, but you're telling me a MS user, using tai, shuriken, and a Katon is 'going all out'?



What?? Dude said itachi and nagato are going on offense.Itachi's gone through ninjutsu,taijutsu which have failed he ends up getting backed up.And now is activating MS his peak powers once those moves get countered he's gonna die.

I dont know why its getting into a debate about ''serious'' when we know for fact kabuto made them into killing machines we also know they will die they have no chance to beat naruto,B.

Serious ,not serious is irrelavent they gonna die just enjoy the small time they have left.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ugh, I'm hoping that next chapter Naruto shows he can also break out of non-MS genjutsu, putting this "Itachi is holding back!" crap to rest.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagatopek


----------



## itachic26 (Jul 27, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> No, but moment Sasuke got EMS it became irrelevant.  o wow look at me defending a character i dont even like but I'm having fun tho



Having EMS doesn't automaticly make Sasuke a better ninja than Itachi.
Remember what Zetsu said about the sharingan being only a tool during the Itachi-Sasuke fight.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always understood the argument the two of you were making, and it's not a good one.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> did itachi and nagato do a combined Katon no jutsu ?


no. Itachi casted it and Bee absorbed it with samehada


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

lathia said:


> I hate to say this because I like new battles, but at this point in time and after so many years of slow progress and waiting; many of us would like to see and feel like the conclusion will wrap up soon. Itachi & Nagato vs Co serves as better plot device than secondary characters such as Gaara and his dad and Kages.




No, I meant he switched from Naruto vs Itachi, to Naruto vs Nagato.  I'm wondering if it's cause Nagato > Itachi.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 27, 2011)

Amazing fight, Nagato and Itachi are packing some serious strength.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

well so much for Nagato being weaker than Pain.  Oh and he doesn't even have the uses of his legs for taijutsu.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> What?? Dude said itachi and nagato are going on offense.Itachi's gone through ninjutsu,taijutsu which have failed he ends up getting backed up.And now is activating MS his peak powers once those moves get countered he's gonan die.
> 
> I dont know why its getting into a debate about ''serious'' when we know for fact kabuto made them into killing machines we also know they will die they have no chance to beat these 2.



Dude, you answered A question, but not MY question.

Nevermind, though.

Discussions with you about Itachi never go well.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 27, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> "Naruto, to say that I'm not as strong as before...(summons 2 giant creatures) ...wouldn't really be accurate."



That'd be cool. I hope it really says that. 





Divinstrosity said:


> How is that an excellent analysis?
> 
> How are they GOING ALL OUT? Of course they're serious, but you're telling me a MS user, using tai, shuriken, and a Katon is 'going all out'?


Dude, they need to convince themselves first. That's why the essays have started. Leave them. Let us simply rejoice!


----------



## sadino (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Don't bring up the Sasuke vs Itachi fight when Itachi wasn't fighting seriously



Learn to read.Pretty please?

I like how Naruto simply pwns bansho tennin like a baws too.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Ugh, I'm hoping that next chapter Naruto shows he can also break out of non-MS genjutsu, putting this "Itachi is holding back!" crap to rest.



Who said Itachi is holding back?

I mostly see people saying Naruto isn't fighting seriously.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> *Melas* isn't making sense. I guess Madara also wasn't serious against Minato cuz he didn't use his genjutsu, Izanagi and any other possible MS jutsus. Orochimaru also wasn't serious against Itachi cuz he didn't use Edo Tensei and other snake jutsus.



You need to broaden your understanding. Its not merely restricted to using all your jutsus.

If someone can one-shot you or defeat you in even in a little skirmish so as to end the battle, your seriousness or lack thereof is irrelevant. Has something similar already happened here and I'm not aware of it?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> I always understood the argument the two of you were making, and it's not a good one.



It's certainly better than "Naruto is serious because he's using Taijutsu against an immortal zombie"


----------



## Distance (Jul 27, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Amazing fight, Nagato and Itachi are packing some serious strength.



Thank you! Someone who hasn't said anything about power-levels.


----------



## HawkMan (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> You seem very eager to continue this discussion, so I'll let you go first, then I'll add my version.


No. 

Tell me what you mean by "serious" and we'll continue.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Who said Itachi is holding back?
> 
> I mostly see people saying Naruto isn't fighting seriously.



Dude,  I almost want to log out. 

People are just saying whatever, whether it makes sense or not. 

Good grief. 

It's going to increase ten-fold when the chapter is released.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Accomplishing the same thing doesn't mean that they rival each other when its blatantly obvious  which one would trump the other when they go up against one another.



Wrong.

It all depends on who wields it. The item or ability + the user is where the power lies.

A fight between a man with a knife and a man with a gun will not necessary end in the triumph of the man with the gun.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> That'd be cool. I hope it really says that.



yea it would.i really hope thats what it says.
Nagatopek


----------



## bill1228 (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> How are the two situations even remotely comparable?
> 
> Was retaliating all he did against the A? Was he pushed to his limits? Did he employ his strongest attacks? Was it enough to handle the four kages? Did he ultimately had to be saved by Madara? Seriousness has to do with the intensity of the fight.
> 
> So far, Naruto has casually dealt with attacks launched at him. If and when he is pushed to resort to use his more dangerous moves, or he seems somehow troubled, we can consider that as him getting serious.



I guess I have to ask you to exactly define "serious" for me then.  To me it means not messing around, or intent on winning.  Naruto, Bee, Itachi, and Nagato all seem to be serious coming from my point of view.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> How hard is it to hit the "quote button", really? I want to respond to that person too, but now I have to look for the post.
> 
> Breaking my balls.



why bother klue, trying to explain the truth to tard will bring more flames, I applaud you for trying but logic doesnt work,its better if you just go to another topic, noone will be changing their mindset when they hv preset standards


----------



## sadino (Jul 27, 2011)

I really hope Bee takes a Tsukuyomi,a real one and we end that old debate about Sasuke's genjutsu.But Bee is been so damn overwhelming these days that i think he might get away from even that.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

slickcat said:


> *why bother klue*, trying to explain the truth to tard will bring more flames, I applaud you for trying but logic doesnt work,its better if you just go to another topic, noone will be changing their mindset when they hv preset standards



A nice way to past the time. 

I agree with you though, in all seriousness.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> No.
> 
> Tell me what you mean by "serious" and we'll continue.



Demanding something as if I have an obligation isn't the best way to attract cooperation.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> That'd be cool. I hope it really says that.



Actually I can read Japanese, and yes it does indeed say that. (it's why Naruto has that humorous reaction to the summons) Nagato be trollin'


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Actually I can read Japanese, and yes it does indeed say that. (it's why Naruto has that humorous reaction to the summons) Nagato be trollin'



Nagato is trollig hard


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wrong.
> 
> It all depends on who wields it. The item or ability + the user is where the power lies.
> 
> A fight between a man with a knife and a man with a gun will not necessary end in the triumph of the man with the gun.



omg, you really must be retarded( or a 4 year old boy who learn about life through a manga).
do you even understand what you're saying?


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> Demanding something as if I have an obligation isn't the best way to attract cooperation.



Guess you two are at an impasse.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

bill1228 said:


> I guess I have to ask you to exactly define "serious" for me then.  To me it means not messing around, or intent on winning.  Naruto, Bee, Itachi, and Nagato all seem to be serious coming from my point of view.



I did define seriousness to an extent in the last paragraph.



Klue said:


> Guess you two are at an impasse.



Its fun to screw around. I have to some extent already provided the answer he is looking for,


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

In a way, this chapter is hyping Kakashi :ho Since he matched Itachi in basic skills.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

so basicly Naruto and Bee faces here the full might of pain and itachi together.
Nagato wants Naruto to defeat him as quickly as he can.
cant wait for the script.


----------



## Ukoku (Jul 27, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Actually I can read Japanese, and yes it does indeed say that. (it's why Naruto has that humorous reaction to the summons) Nagato be trollin'



lol. I didn't even notice Naruto down there .


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 27, 2011)

itachic26 said:


> Having EMS doesn't automaticly make Sasuke a better ninja than Itachi.
> Remember what Zetsu said about the sharingan being only a tool during the Itachi-Sasuke fight.


  Yes it does, he has Itachi power combine with his own making him better. An its funny you use the Zetsu statement when more of a compliment to Sasuke's skillful  use of the Sharingan in breaking out of Itachi's genjutsu.


----------



## Penance (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> You can clearly see one of the tails in this pic



And Boss Sword....



FearTear said:


> If so, we spent almost three years speculating about the crowjob... only to be trolled this way?







Angelo said:


> you really need to go back to school...
> teleportation: *movement from one point to another in 0s.*
> physical movement: a mssive object can't move faster than light( no relativity).
> so what if he sneaked up on bee, he likely wasn't paying attention to him or whatever, because no matter how biased you are( and uneducated) you can't say physical speed>teleportation.





Angelo said:


> you said, teleportation>physical speed sometimes.
> i would've banned you for this senetence alone .



Clearly, you don't know shit about the actual process of quantum teleportation.  Learn moar.  Also, tell me how fire's generated-because I'm sure it goes the same way in a magical ninja comic about magic...



Angelo said:


> lol, A said that ethere was no man faster than Minato, and it seems like he had info on Itach, so...
> next time try to make more sense in your posts...



Yeah, just like Raikage had such reliable intel on Sasuke...


----------



## itachic26 (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> In a way, this chapter is hyping Kakashi :ho Since he matched Itachi in basic skills.



I somehow agree but hey,Kakashi is a genius himself.


----------



## ZE (Jul 27, 2011)

I like how Nagato is using his bird summon. Basically, it makes Pain harder to deal with considering the fact that he can protect the weaker or even the stronger bodies from potential threats with flight. People with lack of long range jutsus would’ve a hard time dealing with Pain even more now… 

Imagine a combination of Animal Realm and Deva. Animal Realm hides in the chameleon and Deva jumps on the bird and fights in mid-air. The opponent would be left with nothing but long-range jutsus to try to take Deva out, only for shinra tensei to counter them. It gets even worse if Fat Pain is also on the bird.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Its finally good to see Itachi in prime form in action as well as the strongest of the Seven Paths of Pain as well as the alliance's strongest shinobi.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato.finally kishi gives him that credit he deserves.


----------



## itachic26 (Jul 27, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Yes it does, *he has Itachi power combine with his own making him better*. An its funny you use the Zetsu statement when more of a compliment to Sasuke's skillful  use of the Sharingan in breaking out of Itachi's genjutsu.




But he doesn't have Itachi's talent and intelligence.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato I think is talking about his "mobility" (機動力) rather than power.  He can't move, but then he summons which allows him to do so.

From the script on the missing pages, B catches Itachi with his tentacle.  It turns into a crow, however.  B recognizes it as genjutsu and the Hachibi breaks him out, just in time to evade a shuriken (by I think being eaten by Samehada, or holding Samehada in his mouth).


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Penance said:


> Clearly, you don't know shit about the actual process of quantum teleportation.  Learn moar.  Also, tell me how fire's generated-because I'm sure it goes the same way in a magical ninja comic about magic...




You have no idea, looking forward to learn from a random guy from a random university the basics of "quantum teleportation"


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

question, wasnt that bird summon filler up til now? or maybe im just forgetting   Kishi taking more from the anime?


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Nagato I think is talking about his "mobility" (機動力) rather than power.  He can't move, but then he summons which allows him to do so.
> 
> From the script on the missing pages, B catches Itachi with his tentacle.  It turns into a crow, however.  *B recognizes it as genjutsu and the Hachibi breaks him out, just in time to evade a shuriken* (by I think being eaten by Samehada, or holding Samehada in his mouth).



Any issue regarding genjutsu and perfect Jinchuuriki should be clear now.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Nagato I think is talking about his "mobility" (機動力) rather than power.  He can't move, but then he summons which allows him to do so.
> 
> From the script on the missing pages, B catches Itachi with his tentacle.  It turns into a crow, however.  B recognizes it as genjutsu and the Hachibi breaks him out, just in time to evade a shuriken (by I think being eaten by Samehada, or holding Samehada in his mouth).



translator translated it as power.the mobility is a google translation.
but i guess the scan will clarify it.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi used genjutsu and it was easily deflected. Bee is awesome.


----------



## ZE (Jul 27, 2011)

I doubt a guy who can't walk is as strong as Pain, especially when Pain could use all of his best jutsus. Nagato would've to show me much more than summons in order to convince me he's as strong as Pain. Pain has much more going for him... brute strength, speed, revival, etc.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, coupled with the fact he's mastered the mainstream Ninjutsu... Nagato must've been broken when he was in optimum condition.
I'd go as far as to say he was on the top tier... well that assumes what sort of fight he gives.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

ZE said:


> I doubt a guy who can't walk is as strong as Pain, especially when Pain could use all of his best jutsus. Nagato would've to show me much more than summons in order to convince me he's as strong as Pain. Pain has much more going for him... brute strength, speed, revival, etc.



Nagato has all the realms in him.pain is Nagato.its just Nagato deviding his powers in 6 puppets.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL cant wait 4 strategos reaction to the chapter, he sure will be hyped.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Nagato I think is talking about his "mobility" (機動力) rather than power.  He can't move, but then he summons which allows him to do so.
> 
> From the script on the missing pages, B catches Itachi with his tentacle.  It turns into a crow, however.  B recognizes it as genjutsu and the Hachibi breaks him out, just in time to evade a shuriken (by I think being eaten by Samehada, or holding Samehada in his mouth).



both translators mentioned power/strength not mobility.


----------



## Distance (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> question, wasnt that bird filler up til now? or maybe im just forgetting   Kishi taking more from the anime?



It was in the manga from chapter 375 and a few other chapters.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you, Hexa.


----------



## bill1228 (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> I did define seriousness to an extent in the last paragraph.



Please explain it to the fullest extent, if possible.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> translator translated it as power.the mobility is a google translation.
> but i guess the scan will clarify it.


It's not really a google translation.

機動力 【きどうりょく】 (n) mobility

力 means "strength" by itself, however.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Nagato I think is talking about his "mobility" (機動力) rather than power.  He can't move, but then he summons which allows him to do so.
> 
> From the script on the missing pages, B catches Itachi with his tentacle.  It turns into a crow, however.  B recognizes it as genjutsu and the Hachibi breaks him out, just in time to evade a shuriken (by I think being eaten by Samehada, or holding Samehada in his mouth).



My bad, I couldn't quite make out the 機動 symbols from that LQ raw. Just saw 力 and was all "alright, something about power or at least along those lines."

Still, Nagato was trolling either way


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

ZE said:


> I doubt a guy who can't walk is as strong as Pain, especially when Pain could use all of his best jutsus. Nagato would've to show me much more than summons in order to convince me he's as strong as Pain. Pain has much more going for him... brute strength, speed, revival, etc.



Strength should be an issue.

Nagato can use all of Pain's powers himself - and if Rinne Tensei is any indication - at a level beyond what Pain can do. Furthermore, he can also use Gedo Mazou, to some degree.

Pain, is the more efficient option.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Its finally good to see Itachi in prime form in action as well as the strongest of the Seven Paths of Pain as well as the alliance's strongest shinobi.



Amen to that.

All i want is a believable and epic fight here.


----------



## HawkMan (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> Demanding something as if I have an obligation isn't the best way to attract cooperation.


You're the one making the claim, support it. Otherwise we devolve into a diatribe wrought with misunderstanding.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Itachi used genjutsu and it was easily deflected. Bee is awesome.



Awesome?

Dude, why do you think, when he was alive, Itachi used genjutsu's that looked like reality? So the user wouldn't know they were in a genjutsu, and cancel it. 

Why is Bee AWESOME for doing something anyone who can cancel genjutsu's can do?


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> My bad, I couldn't quite make out the 機動 symbols from that LQ raw. Just saw 力 and was all "alright, something about power or at least along those lines."
> 
> Still, Nagato was trolling either way



why what he does say?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 27, 2011)

itachic26 said:


> But he doesn't have Itachi's talent and intelligence.


 I'll give you the intelligence part but Sasuke is talented and has better eyes.


----------



## ZE (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato has all the realms in him.pain is Nagato.its just Nagato deviding his powers in 6 puppets.



Doesn't matter if Nagato has all of the powers when he is physically limited. Pain could kill and dismember people with physical attacks and was fast enough to use taijutsu on high-tiers... and on top of that, he had the best jutsus in Nagato's arsenal.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Awesome?
> 
> Dude, why do you think, when he was alive, Itachi used genjutsu's that looked like reality? So the user wouldn't know they were in a genjutsu, and cancel it.
> 
> Why is Bee AWESOME for doing something anyone who can cancel genjutsu's can do?



Who broke a Itachi's Genjutsu without having a sharingan before ? 

So no Sasuke or Kakashi .


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Distance said:


> It was in the manga from chapter 375 and a few other chapters.




oh ok, ill have to look for it cause i really dont remember it much  


In other news, can you imagine a healthy nagato?  god damn


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

ZE said:


> Doesn't matter if Nagato has all of the powers when he is physically limited. Pain could kill and dismember people with physical attacks and was fast enough to use taijutsu on high-tiers... and on top of that, he had the best jutsus in Nagato's arsenal.



Gedo Mazou?


----------



## lathia (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> No, I meant he switched from Naruto vs Itachi, to Naruto vs Nagato.  I'm wondering if it's cause Nagato > Itachi.



Ah, I see. Both seem equally important to Naruto, really. I assume Nagato can tell him something regarding the Uzumaki clan. If he knows he's an Uzumaki that is lol. Otherwise, I'm sure Kishi will find something.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Dude, why do you think, when he was alive, Itachi used genjutsu's that looked like reality? So the user wouldn't know they were in a genjutsu, and cancel it.



How do you know he didn't use the same genjutsu...
stop hating on bee, he's dat awesome


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Awesome?
> 
> Dude, why do you think, when he was alive, Itachi used genjutsu's that looked like reality? So the user wouldn't know they were in a genjutsu, and cancel it.
> 
> Why is Bee AWESOME for doing something anyone who can cancel genjutsu's can do?


I didn't see anyone in narutoverse who could easily break Itachi's genjutsu besides his brother. Even Orochimaru fialed to overwhelm his genjutsu.


----------



## Penance (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> You have no idea, looking forward to learn from a random guy from a random university the basics of "quantum teleportation"



Yep-just as soon as you beat me in a foot race by moving at the speed of light.  

Cure cancer, "genius", or gtfo...


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

ZE said:


> Doesn't matter if Nagato has all of the powers when he is physically limited. Pain could kill and dismember people with physical attacks and was fast enough to use taijutsu on high-tiers... and on top of that, he had the best jutsus in Nagato's arsenal.



all these best jutsus are things Nagato can use himself as its just Nagato doing it through the bodies.
at the moment he may seem limited however i suspct he will use demon realm or hell realm to enable him to move as he should.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

Its 2v2 switch ups are to be expected.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> why what he does say?



Exactly what I said before, just replace "strong" with "mobile."

Sorry my hasty trans was a little misleading.


----------



## Gonder (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> so basicly Naruto and Bee faces here the full might of pain and itachi together.
> Nagato wants Naruto to defeat him as quickly as he can.
> cant wait for the script.



full might nagato can,t even walk


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

ZE said:


> Doesn't matter if Nagato has all of the powers when he is physically limited. Pain could kill and dismember people with physical attacks and was fast enough to use taijutsu on high-tiers... and on top of that, he had the best jutsus in Nagato's arsenal.



gedou mazou and rin'ne tensei, he had those now?


----------



## ZE (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Strength should be an issue.
> 
> Nagato can use all of Pain's powers himself - and if Rinne Tensei is any indication - at a level beyond what Pain can do. Furthermore, he can also use Gedo Mazou, to some degree.
> 
> Pain, is the more efficient option.


Still waiting for his powers over life and death. 

Am I the only one expecting Kishi to forget about that? Or maybe he'll save them for Madara's power display.



Nic said:


> gedou mazou and rin'ne tensei, he had those now?



I remember Pain summoning Gedo Mazo on more than one occasion. And rinne tensei is just another version of Hell Realm's revival jutsu.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Who broke a Itachi's Genjutsu without having a sharingan before ?
> 
> So no Sasuke or Kakashi .



Kurenai?

Chiyo and Sakura broke Naruto out of the finger genjutsu. That's the same partner method that Bee and the 8-tails is using. 

Jiraiya dispelled it on that woman.


----------



## itachic26 (Jul 27, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> I'll give you the intelligence part but Sasuke is talented and has better eyes.



But not as talented as Itachi.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Awesome?
> 
> Dude, why do you think, when he was alive, Itachi used genjutsu's that looked like reality? So the user wouldn't know they were in a genjutsu, and cancel it.
> 
> Why is Bee AWESOME for doing something anyone who can cancel genjutsu's can do?



Because he can apparently break any illusion the moment after realizing he was caught in one. The same can't be said for too many others.

It's a big deal.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

*so basicly the real translation would be*:




> *"Naruto, to say that I'm not as mobile as before...(summons 2 giant creatures) ...wouldn't really be accurate."
> *


----------



## itachic26 (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> How do you know he didn't use the same genjutsu...
> stop hating on bee, he's dat awesome



Bee is fucking awesome and badass,no doubt about that, but don't overrate him too much.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Kurenai?
> 
> Chiyo and Sakura broke Naruto out of the finger genjutsu. That's the same partner method that Bee and the 8-tails is using.
> 
> Jiraiya dispelled it on that woman.



Kurenai was owned , she used a Gen and was reversed ( so the genjutsu was just as strong as what she made ) .

Chiyo , Sakura and Naruto are different persons , Hachibi is bee's * power * so it's completely different .

Jiraiya dispelled a low level Gen used on a non-shinobi person .

* show me one person breaking a Genjutsu made on himself by Itachi with his powers *


----------



## Penance (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> *so basicly the real translation would be*:



Oh, that's BOSS...


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 27, 2011)

itachic26 said:


> But not as talented as Itachi.


 Doesn't matter he is more powerful.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Who broke a Itachi's Genjutsu without having a sharingan before ?
> 
> So no Sasuke or Kakashi .



Kurenai...


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Pain is probably stronger when dealing with one opponent.  Mainly due to the shared vision, and the use of different realm abilities simultaneously.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

yea Nagato still trolls.lol.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Because he can apparently break any illusion the moment after realizing he was caught in one. The same can't be said for too many others.
> 
> It's a big deal.



Dude, Itachi's jutsu has been canceled before. 

Itachi is praised for being a great genjutsu user.

However, there would be no need to ruin his eyes with Tsukiyomi if his other genjutsu techniques were equally as effective.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

Gonder said:


> full might nagato can,t even walk



To be fair, Nagato didn't have such mastery over his Rinnegan until after he was crippled. Sure there was the POTENTIAL for a healthy Nagato with Rinnegan powers, but that potential was never realized. Basically, this "full power Nagato" never existed.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Kurenai...



Read above , Kurenai's Genjutsu was reversed ( so the one used against him was the same used on her )

So she basically broke out of her * own * Genjutsu .

As I said show me someone breaking Itachi's own Genjutsu with its own power , you can't .


----------



## ZE (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Kurenai...



That was Kurenai's own genjutsu which had been reflected on her by Itachi. Technically, all Kurenai did was dispel her own genjutsu.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

ZE said:


> That was Kurenai's own genjutsu which had been reflected on her by Itachi. Technically, all Kurenai did was dispel her own genjutsu.



thank you , but it doesn't matter they don't go by logic


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Kurenai


Tehcnicaly, she broke her own genjutsu.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Dude, Itachi's jutsu has been canceled before.
> 
> Itachi is praised for being a great genjutsu user.
> 
> However, there would be no need to ruin his eyes with Tsukiyomi if his other genjutsu techniques were equally as effective.



I'm not sure were you're going with this.

All I'm saying, is that Bee and the Hachibi relationship is a big deal because it makes genjutsu useless. No matter how strong the binding power may be, apparently (still would like to see him break Tsukyomi).

It's not a knock on Itachi in any way.


Maybe we're not on the same page though.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Hachibi broke the genjutsu by that logic, not Bee. Hachibi is not just a power Bee masters, it it's own indidivual and personality.



Hachibi is Bee's power wether you want it or not .

Just like Kyuubi is Naruto's power .

Deal with it


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi was still trolled in that regard.
Nagato could have just summoned the bird in the first place.
or maybe its kabuto who did the trolling.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Kurenai was owned , she used a Gen and was reversed ( so the genjutsu was just as strong as what she made ) .
> 
> Chiyo , Sakura and Naruto are different persons , Hachibi is bee's * power * so it's completely different .
> 
> ...



Dude, no matter how you slice it, the genjutsu's were broken. If they were said to be unbreakable, like Tsuki, then you'd have a point. 

Are you guys REALLY trying to hype Itachi's basic genjutsu to make Bee look better? Why do you think everyone has been wanting to see him AND Naruto face Tsukiyomi? Because that's the one genjutsu that has been hyped from Itachi's arsenal.

Those other genjutsu's are obviously low-level, and a perfect jin should break out of them easily.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

Vered, yup that's the gist of it. "To say that I can't move...wouldn't be accurate" would probably flow better in English, but the first was the most direct translation.

And wow, did Bee just use the giant Water Prison?


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Read above , Kurenai's Genjutsu was reversed ( so the one used against him was the same used on her )
> 
> So she basically broke out of her * own * Genjutsu .
> 
> As I said show me someone breaking Itachi's own Genjutsu with its own power , you can't .



Simply because he didn't cast a sharingan genjutsu on that many people, show me someone who CAN kill a Pain realm and who dosent have sage chakra...

Yes, you can't


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Vered, yup that's the gist of it. "To say that I can't move...wouldn't be accurate" would probably flow better in English, but the first was the most direct translation.
> 
> And wow, did Bee just use the giant Water Prison?



so i guess Nagato will fight deidara style now?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Tehcnicaly, she broke her own genjutsu.



But, she had to use a genjutsu breaking method to do it. Just like everyone else. 

You break genjutsu by stopping the chakra flow, or having chakra injected into you. Each time Itachi used genjutsu, one of those methods were used to break it. 

No different than with Bee.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

bill1228 said:


> Please explain it to the fullest extent, if possible.



The fullest extent might be asking for too much. Let's keep it short.

As I see it, seriousness has two major components: intent and intensity. The former has to do with the nature of actions, for instance a move to cause damage to someone. The latter deals with the magnitude of the action involved, particularly in comparison to other possibilities.

For instance, in the encounter with A, Naruto did not have the intent to cause him damage, only to escape. Yet, until the end, he did not strive to achieve his goal with enough intensity to actually succeed.

There is lot of room to expand on this rudimentary definition, hopefully it'll suffice for now.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

*vered* is fapping to much to single irrelevant Nagato's line. Lol I have never witnessed such fanboyism before.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 27, 2011)

SWEET F**KIN EPICNESS

Nagato Vs Naruto fight, the two greatest uzumakis, the chosen ones head to head, my two favorite characters, this was the fight I been waiting for, Sandaime Rikudou Vs the Yondaime Rikudou (to be)

So far we get to see Deva and Tiryagyoni's powers, also Itachi's about to unleash the Mangekyou, the crow seems like protection against the Mangekyou, it activated in order to protect Naruto, maybe.

I'm not sure, would have to go through the actual chapter, but I think there may yet be another weakness to Edo Zombies, they cannot perform kagebunshins since their souls/spiritual energies are bound to that corpse. So no Karasubunshins (exploding crow clones) for Itachi, and no Kagebunshins for Nagato.

Also Itachi doesn't have the spiritual weapons anymore, those are without a doubt passed onto Sasuke, since the weapons aren't part of the doujutsu Itachi's summoned soul manifested, they were equipped onto the pair of eyeballs that Sasuke is using at the moment. So Susanoo would be vulnerable to a bijuu daama or a fuuton rasenshuriken. Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi wouldn't be affected at all, just Susanoo whose defensive and offensive capabilities are cut down greatly.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Dude, no matter how you slice it, the genjutsu's were broken. If they were said to be unbreakable, like Tsuki, then you'd have a point.
> 
> Are you guys REALLY trying to hype Itachi's basic genjutsu to make Bee look better? Why do you think everyone has been wanting to see him AND Naruto face Tsukiyomi? Because that's the one genjutsu that has been hyped from Itachi's arsenal.
> 
> Those other genjutsu's are obviously low-level, and a perfect jin should break out of them easily.



Who is the the ones always saying Itachi pwns Kages with basic Gen + Kunai ala Orochimaru ? 

Now that Bee broke it , oh even Kurenai snap out of it .

I'm a fan of Naruto but I admit Itachi's Genjutsu are the best , I don't have a problem with that , it's known that Itachi is the Genjutsu Master ; just like Naruto is the Rasengan/KB Master , there are things you can't deny and this is one of that .

Itachi with one Genjutsu was enough to get a strike on Oro while Bee laughed it , it's really simple


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> *vered* is fapping to much to single irrelevant Nagato's line. Lol I have never witnessed such fanboyism before.



actually its far worse for RS 
thankfully he isnt mentioned here.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> But, she had to use a genjutsu breaking method to do it. Just like everyone else.
> 
> You break genjutsu by stopping the chakra flow, or having chakra injected into you. Each time Itachi used genjutsu, one of those methods were used to break it.
> 
> No different than with Bee.




didnt she do it by biting her tongue though?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> so i guess Nagato will fight deidara style now?



Lol, probably. I want to see whether or not he can choose what he does and does not want to use Shinra Tensei on though, I mean if he used it as is wouldn't he blow away his own summon as well?


----------



## settings (Jul 27, 2011)

Great chapter! 

Itachi's speed is amazing and we'll finally see the purpose of the crow.

Hopefully, this fight will end all of the "Itachi-the-scuba-diver", "Itachi-is-slow" and "Nagato-is-crippled" theories


----------



## Ukoku (Jul 27, 2011)

I like the panel where Naruto and Nagato are smiling at each other. It's cool how chummy they are this chap.


----------



## solid-soul (Jul 27, 2011)

BEE IS MY HERO


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> didnt she do it by biting her tongue though?



I think so. 

That's apparently another method of breaking genjutsu.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 27, 2011)

I like how a few weeks back a lot of people were saying Bee & Raikage are the type of new characters that Itachi wouldn't be able to keep up with/would get stomped raped by..

This week, the tune changed and Bee is being praised for seemingly doing something we all already knew was possible..break out of a Itachi's non MS genjutsu..

This forum..


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> Itachi was still trolled in that regard.
> Nagato could have just summoned the bird in the first place.
> or maybe its kabuto who did the trolling.



Where is your "Nagato will awaken some unknown powers that'll allow him to Walk"?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 27, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Lol, probably. I want to see whether or not he can choose what he does and does not want to use Shinra Tensei on though, I mean if he used it as is wouldn't he blow away his own summon as well?



if it didn't blow him away while standing why would it blow him away on the summon, same as for when he was hovering above Konoha, he would have been blasted upward if it really blows him away.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Lol, probably. I want to see whether or not he can choose what he does and does not want to use Shinra Tensei on though, I mean if he used it as is wouldn't he blow away his own summon as well?



and itachi as well.so i guess it will be reserved for later.
i can defenitly see long range jutsus and misslies coming later on .


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Bee's situation is unique because he *always* has a partner on deck to potentially break any illusion he comes across. All he has to do is be aware of his capture.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Simply because he didn't cast a sharingan genjutsu on that many people, show me someone who CAN kill a Pain realm and who dosent have sage chakra...
> 
> 
> Yes, you can't



Konohamaru bitch 

Kakashi ended Asura too


----------



## bill1228 (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> The fullest extent might be asking for too much. Let's keep it short.
> 
> As I see it, seriousness has two major components: intent and intensity. The former has to do with the nature of actions, for instance a move to cause damage to someone. The latter deals with the magnitude of the action involved, particularly in comparison to other possibilities.
> 
> For instance, in the encounter with A, Naruto did not have the intent to cause him damage, only to escape. Yet, until the end, he did not strive to achieve his goal with enough intensity to actually succeed.



So you are saying serious is being intensely intent on something?


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> *vered* is fapping to much to single irrelevant Nagato's line. Lol I have never witnessed such fanboyism before.


as if we haven't seen this from any other fandom.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I like how a few weeks back a lot of people were saying Bee & Raikage are the type of new characters that Itachi wouldn't be able to keep up with/would get stomped raped by..
> 
> This week, the tune changed and Bee is being praised for seemingly doing something we all already knew was possible..break out of a Itachi's non MS genjutsu..
> 
> This forum..



Dude, exactly.

I wanted to type this very thing, but I forgot I wanted to say this, because I was too busy responding to comments directed towards me.

But, you are absolutely correct.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Where is your "Nagato will awaken some unknown powers that'll allow him to Walk"?



i still stand by it.Demon realm and Hell realm especially.
ill wait for the full battle to end before im droping this theory.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

nagato needs to walk into enmas mouth and come out with nice shades and air jordan shoes, followed by a golden cloak, that has BOSS written on it.

Honestly I wonder how enma works though


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Bee's situation is unique because he *always* has a partner on deck to potentially break any illusion he comes across. All he has to do is be aware of his capture.



Dude, that is cool, but it's something we knew how long ago.

Why do you think Naruto warned him about Tsukiyomi and not his regular genjutsu?

Because Tsukiyomi works a lot different than the others. It lasts one second, but the others last as long as the caster wants it to be activated, or until it's dispelled by the person caught in it.


----------



## Penance (Jul 27, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Vered, yup that's the gist of it. "To say that I can't move...wouldn't be accurate" would probably flow better in English, but the first was the most direct translation.
> 
> *And wow, did Bee just use the giant Water Prison? *



Maybe Boss Sword taught him...


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi can't break out of Kabuto's control. Confirmed.

He doesn't even try to resist it.  

Zabuza and Haku> Nagato and Itachi in that department


----------



## Nakson (Jul 27, 2011)

I wonder if Nagato can revive everyone killed during the war.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Is this Kishimoto's subtle way of saying a Nagato in optimum condition is way too much for the opposition?
I mean, I'm trying to get my head around why he'd not make Nagato mobile unless he was just _that_ strong. =/


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

There's some gap between B realizing he's in a genjutsu and him being broken out of the genjutsu.  So I think Tsukuyomi would be just as dangerous to B as anyone else, unless the Hachibi comes for the ride in Tsukuyomi.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 27, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I like how a few weeks back a lot of people were saying Bee & Raikage are the type of new characters that Itachi wouldn't be able to keep up with/would get stomped raped by..
> 
> This week, the tune changed and Bee is being praised for seemingly doing something we all already knew was possible..break out of a Itachi's non MS genjutsu..
> 
> This forum..



Yeah, it typical hypocrisy.


----------



## itachic26 (Jul 27, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I like how a few weeks back a lot of people were saying Bee & Raikage are the type of new characters that Itachi wouldn't be able to keep up with/would get stomped raped by..
> 
> This week, the tune changed and Bee is being praised for seemingly doing something we all already knew was possible..break out of a Itachi's non MS genjutsu..
> 
> This forum..




Yeah that makes me laugh.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> if it didn't blow him away while standing why would it blow him away on the summon, same as for when he was hovering above Konoha, he would have been blasted upward if it really blows him away.



I meant his summon creature, obviously he himself won't be blown away because the jutsu is based around his own center of gravity.

At any rate, I am still VERY curious as to what Asura's powers actually do. Clearly there's something we haven't seen, because as it stands it seems like it could only be used through a proxy body i.e. Pain.

And to the people who were arguing about MS and fox mode technically not being jutsu...you realize all the word jutsu means is "technique," "means," or "art" right?


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> I wonder if Nagato can revive everyone killed during the war.


Kabuto wouldn't allow it anyway.


----------



## HawkMan (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> What's dispatching a couple of zombies got to do with seriousness? More-so, when his opponents are throwing lightweight attacks at him.


Naruto's directive is to defeat the Edos, that's his intent. Deriving what works and reacting to attacks is within that directive. Unless the author makes it clear Naruto is refraining from such action for an obvious or specified reason, there's no reason to assume he's not serious.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Hexa said:


> There's some gap between B realizing he's in a genjutsu and him being broken out of the genjutsu.  So I think Tsukuyomi would be just as dangerous to B as anyone else, unless the Hachibi comes for the ride in Tsukuyomi.



Didn't he take a Tsukuyomi in his debut fight?


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

bill1228 said:


> So you are saying serious is being intensely intent on something?



There is more to it I'm sure, but in this limited context, let's go with it now.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> I meant his summon creature, obviously he himself won't be blown away because the jutsu is based around his own center of gravity.
> 
> At any rate, I am still VERY curious as to what Asura's powers actually do. Clearly there's something we haven't seen, because as it stands it seems like it could only be used through a proxy body i.e. Pain.
> 
> And to the people who were arguing about MS and fox mode technically not being jutsu...you realize all the word jutsu means is "technique," "means," or "art" right?



cn you translate the part where Naruto confronts the dog summon and what nagato says afterwards?


----------



## settings (Jul 27, 2011)

Nakson said:


> I wonder if Nagato can revive everyone killed during the war.


I wonder if Nagato can revive Itachi!


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Just because they are sparring that doesn't mean nothing , after Itachi beats Bee and the fight ends you can say that .

But until seeing the end you can't know that for sure .

When the fight ends we'll see if Itachi is on Bee's level or not


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I mean, I'm trying to get my head around why he'd not make Nagato mobile unless he was just _that_ strong. =/


It could be because Nagato couldn't walk, apparently, for the last like 20 years of his life.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I like how a few weeks back a lot of people were saying Bee & Raikage are the type of new characters that Itachi wouldn't be able to keep up with/would get stomped raped by..
> 
> This week, the tune changed and Bee is being praised for seemingly doing something we all already knew was possible..break out of a Itachi's non MS genjutsu..
> 
> This forum..



What happened in this chapter that may change the popular belief A and B in full speed would stomp Itachi?


----------



## Ejenku (Jul 27, 2011)

This fight started off well but so does all the edo tensei fights until they get stomped in the next 2 chapters. I'm setting my expectations low but Nagato with no paths is cool to see. Hopefully Nagato and Itachi give them a good fight.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

Why isn't anyone using Gai's method to counter sharingan genjutsu? Are they stupid or what?


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 27, 2011)

Killer B breaks normal Sharingan Genjutsu, as expected, and afterwards Naruto warns Killer B about getting hit by Tsukuyomi is final, as expected.

At this point it should be expected that Killer B can't break Tsukuyomi. Nice.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> What happened in this chapter that may change the popular belief A and B in full speed would stomp Itachi?



This , just because the pace is not as we predicted and they didn't use their biggest jutsus yet , it doesn't mean nothing . We still have to see it next chaps .


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Just because they are sparring that doesn't mean nothing , after Itachi beats Bee and the fight ends you can say that .
> 
> But until seeing the end you can't know that for sure .
> 
> When the fight ends we'll see if Itachi is on Bee's level or not



Nah it proves nothing. Sure Edo solves Itachi being frail. But it also gives him Wolverine Level Healing Factor and Unlimited Chakra. Whereas before u could basically wait out Itachi until he faints.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Didn't he take a Tsukuyomi in his debut fight?



Dude, Danzou made it as clear as day that Sasuke's genjutsu was VASTLY inferior to Itachi's. If he DID take a Tsukiyomi, do you think it would be as effective as Itachi's considering what we've been told???


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

settings said:


> I wonder if Nagato can revive Itachi!


Nagato is questionable due to the apparent time constraint.  He can probably do it with like Fuu or Torune for the zombies we have.

Chiyo pretty much _definitely_ can revive an Edo Tensei zombie back into full-living status.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 27, 2011)

@Itachi evading Naruto's attacks-


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Killer B breaks normal Sharingan Genjutsu, as expected, and afterwards Naruto warns Killer B about getting hit by Tsukuyomi is final, as expected.
> 
> At this point it should be expected that Killer B can't break Tsukuyomi. Nice..


so it means Sasuke didn't use Tsukyomi against Bee?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Why isn't anyone using Gai's method to counter sharingan genjutsu? Are they stupid or what?



That REALLLLY helps you out when a guy can shoot black fire from his eyes.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Didn't he take a Tsukuyomi in his debut fight?


Nah. He took _a_ Genjutsu, but Danzou specifically pointed out the difference between Itachi's and Sasuke's Genjutsu, in the sense that Sasuke cannot manipulate time inside his illusion as Itachi can with and within Tsukuyomi.

Edit: Eh, Div was faster.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Shit just got real!! 

and people actually thought Itachi and Nagato would get wtf lol blitzed haha, this fight is gonna be epic!!


----------



## SaiST (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Didn't he take a Tsukuyomi in his debut fight?


That was never confirmed to be Tsukuyomi. Many people on this forum, though in the minority, concluded that it shared more in common with a powerful binding Genjutsu than the instantaneous Tsukuyomi.


----------



## bill1228 (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> There is more to it I'm sure, but in this limited context, let's go with it now.



Ok, a few questions then.

Does Naruto not seem intensely intent on defeating Itachi and Nagato?

Did Naruto not seem intensely intent on destroying Nagato's dog summon?

Was Naruto not intensely intent on dodging the rock Nagato launched while using Bansho Tenin, even going so far as to use his Kyuubi chakra claws to assist himself?


----------



## MSAL (Jul 27, 2011)

SaiST said:


> That was never confirmed to be Tsukuyomi. Many people on this forum, though in the minority, concluded that it shared more in common with a powerful binding Genjutsu than the instantaneous Tsukuyomi.



That is exactly how i viewed it. An MS enhanced binding genjutsu very similar too Shackling Stakes.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Naruto's directive is to defeat the Edos, that's his intent. Deriving what works and reacting to attacks is within that directive. Unless the author makes it clear Naruto is refraining from such action for an obvious or specified reason, there's no reason to assume he's not serious.



I would argue that intent in this context would be aggression against his immediate opponents, which I am much mistaken, he is yet to demonstrate. Clearly, he has to defeat the zombies, thus he would need to get serious; my argument is that he is yet to demonstrate the relevant characteristics.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Hexa said:


> It could be because Nagato couldn't walk, apparently, for the last like 20 years of his life.



I was trying to figure out why the author would limit Nagato's mobility. My personal conclusion is he'd be too much: barely being mobile he's a handful already.



Divinstrosity said:


> Dude, Danzou made it as clear as day that Sasuke's genjutsu was VASTLY inferior to Itachi's. If he DID take a Tsukiyomi, do you think it would be as effective as Itachi's considering what we've been told???



IIRC he compared Sasuke's Sharingan - normal - Genjutsu to Tsukuyomi.



SaiST said:


> That was never confirmed to be Tsukuyomi. Many people on this forum, though in the minority, concluded that it shared more in common with a powerful binding Genjutsu than the instantaneous Tsukuyomi.



I've come across that around, esp. the battledome.
Though to be honest I think the resemblances to Tsukuyomi are much to powerful to ignore.
That and anyone saying the Genjutsu isn't 'instant' don't seem to provide their 'calculations' as to why it isn't.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Sasuke's Mangekyou Genjutsu doesn't compare to Itachi's, probably in the same manner that Itachi's Amaterasu is inferior to Sasuke's. 

I believe the theory that makes the most sense is that Sasuke failed to compliment his right-eyed genjutsu with his left eye - where as he managed to implement his right-eye after unleashing Amaterasu with his left.

Basically, it's possible that Itachi unleashes Tsukyomi with his left eye and then controls the victims perception of space/time with his right.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

naruto hasnt even used a clone yet


----------



## SaiST (Jul 27, 2011)

bill1228 said:


> Was Naruto not intensely intent on dodging the fireball Itachi used, even going so far as to use his Kyuubi chakra claws to assist himself?


You mean the rock Nagato used while Bashou Tennin'n Naruto? 'cause that Goukakyuu was all B's.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Didn't he take a Tsukuyomi in his debut fight?


I think it was probably a beefed up kanashibari genjutsu.   Even if it was Tsukuyomi, without the ability to control time, it's functionally a different genjutsu.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Why isn't anyone using Gai's method to counter sharingan genjutsu? Are they stupid or what?



Because fighting against someone while reading their movements from their feet alone requires insane coordination and would probably be impossible for anyone who isn't a taijutsu master.

And vered, basically he's reminding Naruto that the dog can multiply so he needs to defeat it ASAP.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Why isn't anyone using Gai's method to counter sharingan genjutsu? Are they stupid or what?



Yes they are.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Bee has to many advantages here, Itachi must win to show the theme of Master with a rock > Novice with a shuriken. I don't expect Bee to be the perfectly skilled ninja in this fight, Itachi is stated to be above even Sasuke and Orochimaru as genius shinobi and pedigree fighters.



What have we learned about ABC Logic in Naruto?

Also irrelevant since Bee is not a novice.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I was trying to figure out why the author would limit Nagato's mobility. My personal conclusion is he'd be too much: barely being mobile he's a handful already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasuke didn't use Tsukiyomi, because he does not have it.

He used a binding genjutsu. Similar to what he and Itachi used on Orochimaru. Only it was enhanced by the MS.


----------



## 24 Hours (Jul 27, 2011)

So that's it, even Nagato himself admit that he's weaker than Itachi. 

Sasuke's EMS > Itachi's MS > LOLrinnegan


----------



## Distance (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> naruto hasnt even used a clone yet



and why would we want to see that?


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> naruto hasnt even used a clone yet



well, he's already used a taju kage bunshin prior the fight...


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

bill1228 said:


> Ok, a few questions then.
> 
> Does Naruto not seem intensely intent on defeating Itachi and Nagato?
> 
> ...



Bee used Samehada to slice and absorb a portion of the attack. Naruto had no reason to dodge or counter.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Bee has to many advantages here, Itachi must win to show the theme of Master with a rock > Novice with a shuriken. I don't expect Bee to be the perfectly skilled ninja in this fight, Itachi is stated to be above even Sasuke and Orochimaru as genius shinobi and pedigree fighters.



Actually Bee is very skilled.His annoying raping tends to fool people that hes not but actually he is.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Because fighting against someone while reading their movements from their feet alone requires insane coordination and would probably be impossible for anyone who isn't a taijutsu master.
> 
> And vered, basically he's reminding Naruto that the dog can multiply so he needs to defeat it ASAP.



ALso if your fighting more then one opponent and said other opponent can fly then it becomes rather worthless.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> So that's it, even Nagato himself admit that he's weaker than Itachi.
> 
> Sasuke's EMS > Itachi's MS > LOLrinnegan



C'mon, man....

You guys...


----------



## settings (Jul 27, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Nagato is questionable due to the apparent time constraint.  He can probably do it with like Fuu or Torune for the zombies we have.
> 
> Chiyo pretty much _definitely_ can revive an Edo Tensei zombie back into full-living status.


I also wonder if Nagato has to be alive in order to revive anyone (i.e. if his own life force has to be sacrificed).

I doubt that there will be any resurrections during this war (at least by Nagato).


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

Did you notice that Nagato's rinnegan powers didn't slightly impress Itachi in this chap? It's strange considering power levels.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> So that's it, even Nagato himself admit that he's weaker than Itachi.
> 
> Sasuke's EMS > Itachi's MS > LOLrinnegan



lol where did you read it ?
fanfiction?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> So that's it, even Nagato himself admit that he's weaker than Itachi.
> 
> Sasuke's EMS > Itachi's MS > LOLrinnegan




youre gonna feel stupid when you read the rest of his line


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> youre gonna feel stupid when you read the rest of his line



I fell for that trap earlier. 

Besides 24 Hours, the line is wrong. It doesn't look like he compared his strength to Itachi's.


----------



## 24 Hours (Jul 27, 2011)

Not to mention its confirmed that only Naruto can tank Tsukuyomi and Amaterastu for now, that's some real good info here kishi provided us, THANK YOU KISHIMOTO 

Itachi haters get off


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hold up, is there another missing page? On closer inspection it looks more like Naruto's hitting it with FRS than the water prison. (since the dog being UNDERNEATH the water wouldn't make any sense)


----------



## bill1228 (Jul 27, 2011)

SaiST said:


> You mean the rock Nagato used while Bashou Tennin'n Naruto? 'cause that Goukakyuu was all B's.



Yes, thank you for the correction.  My mistake, I'll edit the post


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> well, he's already used a taju kage bunshin prior the fight...




i know, shit hasnt gotten real yet is what i meant


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Hold up, is there another missing page? On closer inspection it looks more like Naruto's hitting it with FRS than the water prison. (since the dog being UNDERNEATH the water wouldn't make any sense)



yea its FRS.naruto tried to kill the dog though unsuccesfull.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato has something the Pain doesn't, Elemental Jutsu's. Please Kishi showcase him using every element!


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> i know, shit hasnt gotten real yet is what i meant



He already used it to hunt Zetsus though. Can he use another?


----------



## Distance (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Did you notice that Nagato's rinnegan powers didn't slightly impress Itachi in this chap? It's strange considering power levels.



why on earth would Itachi start wanking over Nagato when he's currently a puppet who's been ordered to fight Naruto and B?


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Did you notice that Nagato's rinnegan powers didn't slightly impress Itachi in this chap? It's strange considering power levels.



did you notice Itachi's sharingan genjutsu didn't impress Nagato in the slightest?

All Nagato did was unleash two beasts and bansho tenin a rock, nothingtoo impressive...


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Sasuke didn't use Tsukiyomi, because he does not have it.
> 
> He used a binding genjutsu. Similar to what he and Itachi used on Orochimaru. Only it was enhanced by the MS.



Against Killer B, Sasuke mastered Amaterasu which in turn unlocked Susano'o; the thing he wanted to try before the Kage summit. 
Databook 3 said you need Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi mastered... Sasuke was only shown mastering Amaterasu in that fight. Logically the Genjutsu which functioned - the effects are likely so bad that victims of Tsukuyomi with no Uchiha blood or Sharingan wouldn't be able to move - like Tsukuyomi was Tsukuyomi; Sasuke seemed to have the hang of it.

Its not bad, it just means Itachi needs to work harder to take Bee down.



blacksword said:


> Did you notice that Nagato's rinnegan powers didn't slightly impress Itachi in this chap? It's strange considering power levels.



I don't think anyone has the time to awe at someone else's power in such a high level battle.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

bill1228 said:


> Ok, a few questions then.
> 
> Does Naruto not seem intensely intent on defeating Itachi and Nagato?
> 
> ...



Not yet he doesn't. That's what the whole argument is about. He will demonstrate them eventually, when the fight escalates, my contention that he has yet to do so.

As I mentioned earlier, had Nauro attempted to use an attack of similar level on either of the zombies directly, we would not have been having this discussion.

I thought the chakra claw was used to dodge Nagato's attack. Either way, how did his move involve the intent to hurt either of the zombies?


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> why on earth would Itachi start wanking over Nagato when he's currently a puppet who's been ordered to fight Naruto and B?


just a single thought of his amazement should suffice.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2011)

really awesome chapter.



Divinstrosity said:


> Dude, Danzou made it as clear as day that Sasuke's genjutsu was VASTLY inferior to Itachi's. If he DID take a Tsukiyomi, do you think it would be as effective as Itachi's considering what we've been told???


nope as Kishi wand Sasuke amaterasu>Itachis and Itachi being superior on Genjutsu than Sasuke ,of course that probablly change wend he get EMS.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jul 27, 2011)

So he still can't break genjutsu? lol.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> He already used it to hunt Zetsus though. Can he use another?




Probably, though he's already pushing it as is(considering the warnings).  He's pretty restricted if not.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Naruto is fighting the whole Zetsus on the war , Nagato and Itachi at the same time with 1/20 of his chakra 

How's that ?


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 27, 2011)

Fucking hell, Itachi appearing behind Bee just like that would scare any ninja who ever was to fight Itachi, that dude has some badass speed. Itachi and Nagato seem to be working together fine, they should have been Akatsuki partners


----------



## Distance (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> just a single thought of his amazement should suffice.



Itachi has never been that type of character, added with the fact that he's being controlled right now by Kabuto.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Alright. I'm pretty much tired of debating. 

I'm ready to read the chapter.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> just a single thought of his amazement should suffice.



It would probably be a bad move to focus and awe at your ally's jutsu while the two strongest representatives of your opposition are right there.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> did you notice Itachi's sharingan genjutsu didn't impress Nagato in the slightest?
> 
> All Nagato did was unleash two beasts and bansho tenin a rock, nothingtoo impressive...


yes, but going by genreal consesus Nagato > Itachi so it should'nt be strange


----------



## 24 Hours (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> youre gonna feel stupid when you read the rest of his line



I read it N times I find nothing wrong


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> just a single thought of his amazement should suffice.



He wasn't even really amazed by Kirin.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 27, 2011)

imagine if Nagato had full mobility. He would have been broken


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Naruto is fighting the whole Zetsus on the war , Nagato and Itachi at the same time with 1/20 of his chakra
> 
> How's that ?



Exactly clearly Team Jin is more nerfed then Team Eyes. One is limited and the other is in base.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> imagine if Nagato had full mobility. He would have been broken



Madara probably wouldn't appear to be as impressive.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

Best not to put all your eggs in one basket, you could easily be discredited or outright disproved next week. 
Remember, a lot of us - including myself - expected a long talk before actual action occurred. Some didn't expect this battle to even happen.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> I read it N times I find nothing wrong



"is not a phrase you can describe me with"

I'm guessing you were talking about that google tran, and btw he wasn't even talking about Itachi.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Exactly clearly Team Jin is more nerfed then Team Eyes. One is limited and the other is in base.



Yeah because Edos don't have infinite chakra , infinite regenration , and Itachi  is sick right ? 

Edo Itachi > Itachi


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> It would probably be a bad move to focus and awe at your ally's jutsu while the two strongest representatives of your opposition are right there.





yeah Neither Itachi or Nagato have the luxury of being in awe at each others powers , there fighting the two most hax charaters in the manga (Bee and Naruto) 

all i want to do is read the chapter now!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Naruto is fighting the whole Zetsus on the war , Nagato and Itachi at the same time with 1/20 of his chakra
> 
> How's that ?



Its muthafucking BOSS!!!!!!!!! 

And summon Shima & Fukasaku!  Plz Naru


----------



## SaiST (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Against Killer B, Sasuke mastered Amaterasu which in turn unlocked Susano'o; the thing he wanted to try before the Kage summit.
> Databook 3 said you need Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi mastered... Sasuke was only shown mastering Amaterasu in that fight.


Sasuke also used Kagutsuchi for the first time in that fight. His Susanoo also happens to be armed differently than Itachi's, manifesting an orb of arrow-producing flame that clearly resembles Amaterasu in it's fully-formed state. Fitting, considering the two named techniques he's been casting from those eyes.

A reasonable explanation is that the armaments of Susanoo depends on the powers applied to it, and not just the user. The 3rd Databook's description of the technique could have only applied to _Itachi's_ use of it, and not all of the few throughout the Uchiha clan's history that have managed to awaken to it's power.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yeah because Edos don't have infinite chakra , infinite regenration , and Itachi  is sick right ?
> 
> Edo Itachi > Itachi



Edos have infinite chakra?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> I read it N times I find nothing wrong





> OK! naruto, first you deal with me
> i have less strength....
> (kuchiyose no jutsu)
> is not a phrase you could decribe me with



he was talking about himself.... and the correct translation for the top was


> "Naruto, to say that I'm not as mobile as before...(summons 2 giant creatures) ...wouldn't really be accurate."


do you feel stupid now?


----------



## Kisame (Jul 27, 2011)

Samehada > All.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara probably wouldn't have much to show.





I just hope we get to see some elemental jutsus


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Edos have infinite chakra?



Yes if the caster die they still keep going , so who is giving chakra to them ?

The only explanation is that it's endless .


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the crow is going to have a big effect on how this thing plays out.

The bizarre MS of the crow is the most interesting thing in this chapter for me at least.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> I just hope we get to see some elemental jutsus



I'm hoping for even better things.

Fuck the Elements.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I didn't see anyone in narutoverse who could easily break Itachi's genjutsu besides his brother. Even Orochimaru fialed to overwhelm his genjutsu.



kurenai,sakura,chiyo.

itachi basic genjutsu are beatable its just tsuki puts him above many.


----------



## 24 Hours (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yeah because Edos don't have infinite chakra , infinite regenration , and Itachi  is sick right ?
> 
> Edo Itachi > Itachi



considering how much fail Kabuto at controlling his edo, I believe healthy prime Itachi > edo Itachi


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yes if the caster die they still keep going , so who is giving chakra to them ?
> 
> The only explanation is that it's endless .



Keeping going, meaning the jutsu doesn't end - the revived won't be unsummoned. That doesn't necessarily mean that their chakra is limitless.

Could be though.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> It would probably be a bad move to focus and awe at your ally's jutsu while the two strongest representatives of your opposition are right there.


yes. But comparing Jiraya's and Itachi's reaction it should be clear that latter doesn't consider those rinnegan powers shown in this chapter something amazing. It shocked Jiraya but didn't even attracted Itachi's attention


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yes if the caster die they still keep going , so who is giving chakra to them ?
> 
> The only explanation is that it's endless .



It sort of make sense. Since chakra is a combination of physical energy which Edos have an unlimited supply and spiritual which is basically soul based. Athough I suppose morale could affect it not a problem for Edos. Edos have unlimited chakra.


----------



## bill1228 (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> Not yet he doesn't. That's what the whole argument is about. He will demonstrate them eventually, when the fight escalates, my contention that he has yet to do so.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, had Nauro attempted to use an attack of similar level on either of the zombies directly, we would not have been having this discussion.
> 
> I thought the chakra claw was used to dodge Nagato's attack. Either way, how did his move involve the intent to hurt either of the zombies?



Is this a yes or no to my question?  I was simply asking if you considered him intensely intent on destroying the summon.

You're correct, I had made a mistake in saying it was Itachi's fireball.  Again is this a yes or no to my question, was Naruto intensely intent on dodging the attack?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 27, 2011)

HOLY SHIT! Excellent job kishi. none of the characters have gone past their limits, but its only the first chapter. the art is also pretty damn nice.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 27, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> considering how much fail Kabuto at controlling his edo, I believe healthy prime Itachi > edo Itachi



Kabuto is not controlling anyone , he let them retain theirs personalities so he's not controlling , he just put them in auto-react mode as seen with the Kages .

Controlling them is turning them to mindless killing beast without speaking .

Yeah and now show me a scan of the manga where I can see this Prime Healthy Itachi you talk so much about


----------



## ZE (Jul 27, 2011)

One thing is certain... Naruto won't lose here because if he did, all of his clones would go poof and they would've been for nothing. Obviously, they have a purpose.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> yes. But comparing Jiraya's and Itachi's reaction it should be clear that latter doesn't consider those rinnegan powers shown in this chapter something amazing. It shocked Jiraya but didn't even attracted Itachi's attention



itachi didnt comment about naruto and bee as well.and itachi knew about the Rinnegan being with Nagato.you could also say he expected these kind of stuff considering he knew Nagato possed the Rinengan.
there is nothing from this that implies Itachi being unimpresse or somthing similar.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Someone has surpass Bee besides the main characters and the main villain, it might as well be the guy who pwned both the main characters before.



No not really.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Keeping going, meaning the jutsu doesn't end - the revived won't be unsummoned. That doesn't necessarily mean that their chakra is limitless.
> 
> Could be though.


higher realm of the rinnegan maybe?

nagato: "since when where you under the impression that there were only 7 rinnegan realms? "


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> yes. But comparing Jiraya's and Itachi's reaction it should be clear that latter doesn't consider those rinnegan powers shown in this chapter something amazing. It shocked Jiraya but didn't even attracted Itachi's attention



Itachi isn't Jiraiya. The former rarely showing any emotion at all.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 27, 2011)

Wtf? If Nagato could walk why was Itachi carrying him? 

In regards to the tsukiyomi bit, I wouldn't think Sasuke already used on Bee if it wasn't for Susanoo's requirements. His is just different from Itachi's, it's subtle and fast. While Itachi's was seeming longer in the victims point of view due to the manipulation of time.

Good little fight going on.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> itachi didnt comment about naruto and bee as well.


I think Itachi commented on Naruto becoming stronger this chap.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> higher realm of the rinnegan maybe?
> 
> nagato: "since when where you under the impression that there were only 7 rinnegan realms? "



Naw, I don't expect anything too crazy.

This isn't Kubo's manga after all.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> higher realm of the rinnegan maybe?
> 
> nagato: "since when where you under the impression that there were only 7 rinnegan realms? "



I can see it now, Nirvana Path


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 27, 2011)

I guess Itachi is pretty fast after all. That 5 in the databook meant something.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 27, 2011)

This part intrigues me....



> you already knew about the village incident?
> because together with kakashi and yamato...
> but kakashi told us not to tell anyone
> so we're the only ones that know
> ...



Was Itachi really a good guy?


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Wtf? If Nagato could walk why was Itachi carrying him?



He didn't walk, he stood in place the entire time. And it would appear that he summoned his Giant Bird to extend his mobility.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Wtf? If Nagato could walk why was Itachi carrying him?
> 
> In regards to the tsukiyomi bit, I wouldn't think Sasuke already used on Bee if it wasn't for Susanoo's requirements. His is just different from Itachi's, it's subtle and fast. While Itachi's was seeming longer in the victims point of view due to the manipulation of time.
> 
> Good little fight going on.



seems that Nagato has limited mobility as he can support himself and bend but not really walk directly.
but its kabuto who decided to let them walk like this and not use Nagatos summons.


----------



## 24 Hours (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Kabuto is not controlling anyone , he let them retain theirs personalities so he's not controlling , he just put them in auto-react mode as seen with the Kages .
> 
> Controlling them is turning them to mindless killing beast without speaking .
> 
> Yeah and now show me a scan of the manga where I can see this Prime Healthy Itachi you talk so much about



Itachi would gone berserk without his mind, which means he would be a lot weaker even if his body can continually regenerate.  If Kabuto chose to kept his mind, he wouldn't want to fight Narutoad.  Itachi's ultimate weapon is his brain and his eye, without his brain, he's basically useless.  

There is no Prime Itachi because it would be too overpowered if his true power was shown.  Simple conclusion, Prime Itachi > Edo Itachi, just get over it!


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Sasuke also used Kagutsuchi for the first time in that fight. His Susanoo also happens to be armed differently than Itachi's, manifesting an orb of arrow-producing flame that clearly resembles Amaterasu. Fitting, considering the two named techniques he's been casting from those eyes.
> 
> The likely explanation is that the armaments of Susanoo depends on the powers applied to it, and not just the user.



Although it appears Kagutsuchi is Sasuke's own personal creation akin to how Kamui is Kakashi's; it was shown one chapter after we learnt Sasuke could spatially recompose his Amaterasu. This makes the notion that Sasuke has Tsukuyomi more credible and consistent with the third databook's entry.

But we did see Sasuke with a sword at some point. Arguably this suggests he has Itachi's set of items plus an additional two items, a bow and an arrow- but those could possibly be a result of Sasuke's spatial recomposition.
I guess Itachi will be able to quench that debate in this fight: whether Totsuka and Yata are exclusive to his Susano'o or if they are universal.

The "armaments of Susanoo depends on the powers applied to it" doesn't rub well with me as I go by the notion that every Mangekyou Sharingan has the standard Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi upon acquisition with Susano'o being the prize for mastery.



blacksword said:


> yes. But comparing Jiraya's and Itachi's reaction it should be clear that latter doesn't consider those rinnegan powers shown in this chapter something amazing. It shocked Jiraya but didn't even attracted Itachi's attention



It shocked Jiraiya because he was in the appropriate situation.

Itachi and Nagato are arguably fighting foes stronger than they are, so there's no time to admire each other's jutsu.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> considering how much fail Kabuto at controlling his edo, I believe healthy prime Itachi > edo Itachi



a healthy prime itachi( if he exists, which i doubt) wouldn't have high stamina and regeneration abilities...


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

ZE said:


> One thing is certain... Naruto won't lose here because if he did, all of his clones would go poof and they would've been for nothing. Obviously, they have a purpose.


Also, Kabuto notes that he found the Jinchuuriki "first", which might imply that Madara and his Six Paths are moving toward Naruto's location (but haven't gotten there yet).


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I think Itachi commented on Naruto becoming stronger this chap.



it was Nagato who commented this.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2011)

> higher realm of the rinnegan maybe?nagato: "since when where you under the impression that there were only 7 rinnegan realms?



Funny thing is there are 3 more realms


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 27, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yeah because Edos don't have infinite chakra



??                 ??


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> This part intrigues me....
> 
> 
> 
> Was Itachi really a good guy?



:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed

The plot thickens. 

Assuming that's a lie... makes you wonder why Itachi did it. 

Although didn't Danzou confirm Madara's story?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 27, 2011)

Chp looks epic.  all i have to say, you can rep me now.


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 27, 2011)

i think this fight will not end,and it'll turn to madara and his six jin paths vs kb,naruto,nagato and itachi when madara arrives.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> This part intrigues me....
> 
> 
> 
> Was Itachi really a good guy?



Nagato was the one that said, "Secret Mission?"

One of the translators said that a few pages back.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Funny thing is there 3 more realms



well there are supposed  to be 4 higher realms of exsistence.
so there is that possibility for 3 more realms.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> This part intrigues me....
> 
> 
> 
> Was Itachi really a good guy?




yeah, that part seems weird.  Itachi is in awe that Madara understood his feelings, and that he told sasuke.  He also questions the "secret mission"at the end.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Also, Kabuto notes that he found the Jinchuuriki "first", which might imply that Madara and his Six Paths are moving toward Naruto's location (but haven't gotten there yet).


Couldn't Madara teleport to Naruto and Bee whereabouts in instant?


----------



## 24 Hours (Jul 27, 2011)

Angelo said:


> a healthy prime itachi( if he exists, which i doubt) wouldn't have high stamina and regeneration abilities...



edo itachi is either holding back or fighting without a brain, clearly living Itachi is more powerful.  Just look at Deidara, he's so fucked when he turned into an edo.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 27, 2011)

Now, I can't wait til the next chapter comes out. Nagato and Itachi and the two best characters in the manga


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Couldn't Madara teleport to Naruto and Bee whereabouts in instant?



YEah he could but I doubt Kabuto knows Madara can skip taking these two. Not like Kabuto wants them captured either.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> Itachi would gone berserk without his mind, which means he would be a lot weaker even if his body can continually regenerate.  If Kabuto chose to kept his mind, he wouldn't want to fight Narutoad.  Itachi's ultimate weapon is his brain and his eye, without his brain, he's basically useless.
> 
> There is no Prime Itachi because it would be too overpowered if his true power was shown.  Simple conclusion, Prime Itachi > Edo Itachi, just get over it!



I prefer to think of it as Kabuto forcing the ET's to use their brains to fight as they normally would, to say otherwise would require Kabuto to have a detailed understanding of ALL that persons jutsu and how to manipulate their chakra to activate it (which he clearly doesn't). But he can't get rid of their ability to talk and give away their plans without going full puppet mode.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL. Kabuto started messing with Madara's plans. I hope Madara pwns him.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi's jutsu and movements are, as expected, very fast. He flash-stepped behind Killer Bee, and none of his jutsu were side-stepped, but blocked with Samehada or the Eight-Sword dance.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Yup, Kabuto is planning to take the Jinchuuriki for himself.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Kabuto: "ku ku ku"

it is finished, he has now truly surpassed orochimaru.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

bill1228 said:


> Is this a yes or no to my question?  I was simply asking if you considered him intensely intent on destroying the summon.
> 
> You're correct, I had made a mistake in saying it was Itachi's fireball.  Again is this a yes or no to my question, was Naruto intensely intent on dodging the attack?



The colours hurt my eyes a bit to be honest.

I am confused. Did I not clearly narrow down the meaning of _intent_ to an act meant to cause damage to the zombies? As such, before I further indulge in your yes and no exercise, please elaborate how these events are pertinent to the discussion.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 27, 2011)

Man, good chapter. Looks good.


----------



## ace_skoot (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> yeah, that part seems weird.  Itachi is in awe that Madara understood his feelings, and that he told sasuke.  He also questions the "secret mission"at the end.



Itachi played a double bluff! he wanted to be revived by edo tensai and will be the true final villain


----------



## Distance (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi didn't say anything about B using Samehada this chapter. Wonder if Kishimoto forgot.


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi is amazed Naruto managed to control the Kyubi...


----------



## itachic26 (Jul 27, 2011)

Kabuto to betray Madara,as expected.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

seems like Nagato recognized narutos growth far beyond what itachi could.
Nagato was truly to naruto what itachi was to sasuke.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> This part intrigues me....
> 
> 
> 
> Was Itachi really a good guy?


From the chapter, yes.  Naruto basically recaps Madara's story, and Itachi responds with worry about whether the village knows.  He even has a "!" telling Naruto not to tell the village.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2011)

Distance said:


> Itachi didn't say anything about B using Samehada this chapter. Wonder if Kishimoto forgot.



I doubt he is surprised and I don't think he cares.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 27, 2011)

By all accounts and purposes, Naruto should be way faster than Itachi. But hey...


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Distance said:


> Itachi didn't say anything about B using Samehada this chapter. Wonder if Kishimoto forgot.



Not as lame as Deidara failing to mention Tobi's identity as Uchiha Madara.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Ha ha!

Ask T7_Bateman! I told her Kabuto wanted to capture Bee and Naruto to use them as leverage against Madara. I also said Kin and Gin may not work out like he wants them to, and he'll need Naruto and B.


The plot thickens.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Kabuto to betray Madara,as expected.


why give Madara jinchuurikis then? Plot is getting retarded.

Until Madara hijaked them.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> seems like Nagato recognized narutos growth far beyond what itachi could.
> Nagato was truly to naruto what itachi was to sasuke.



Yes because Itachi only saw the whiny loser that Naruto was before Sage mode.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 27, 2011)

Distance said:


> Itachi didn't say anything about B using Samehada this chapter. Wonder if Kishimoto forgot.



Yeah, this is bullsh*t


----------



## Distance (Jul 27, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I doubt he is surprised and I don't think he cares.



I wouldn't go so far as saying he doesn't care, but maybe it will be mentioned in the next chapter or two.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 27, 2011)

What a bunch of wankers around here.Sad is there are mods who say things like "only itachi can defeat itachi" when seeing the crow.For fuck sake the real fight hasn't even started yet.You don't even know what the crow does.And they have the authority to ban people.smh

That's why KL and KT is the laughing stock of NF.Some mods are as bad as the fanboys.

Neither combatant is really serious.If Kabuto wanted to be serious he would have instructed Itachi and Nagato to bust out their more powerful techniques like MS and the stronger versions of ST.He just wants to test their powers imo.mostly naruto's.

On the other hand Naruto and Bee aren't fighting to destroy them from the get go.I think Naruto's relations to both these fighters makes him a little reluctant to fight with full power.+ the fact that he probably wants some information from Itachi about Sasuke and his real goals.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi is surprised that Naruto controlled the Kyuubi's power? Oh well.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't wait to taKL reaches the final two pages. 



Divinstrosity said:


> Ha ha!
> 
> Ask T7_Bateman! I told her Kabuto wanted to capture Bee and Naruto to use them as leverage against Madara. I also said Kin and Gin may not work out like he wants them to, and he'll need Naruto and B.
> 
> ...



T7_Bateman is a chick? 



The plot thickens.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Jul 27, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> Not to mention its confirmed that only Naruto can tank Tsukuyomi and Amaterastu for now, that's some real good info here kishi provided us, THANK YOU KISHIMOTO
> 
> Itachi haters get off



Wait a minute.... naruto can tank tsukiyomi or amat....?? this wasn't written in the spoilers at all...


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

so much for Madara not needing Naruto and Bee to revive jubi after that KinGin confusion.


----------



## Distance (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorin said:


> What a bunch of wankers around here.Sad is there are mods who say things like "only itachi can defeat itachi" when seeing the crow.For fuck sake the real fight hasn't even started yet.You don't even know what the crow does.And they have the authority to ban people.smh
> 
> That's why KL and KT is the laughing stock of NF.Some mods are as bad as the fanboys.
> 
> ...



As much as your rant has some truth in it, I doubt it's going to change anything around here.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> T7_Bateman is a chick?
> 
> 
> 
> The plot thickens.



Yes. Not only that, but she is 'wifed up' by a fellow forum member. However, I can't and won't say who.

FYI: It ain't me.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> why give Madara jinchuurikis then? Plot is getting retarded.
> 
> Until Madara hijaked them.


I get the feeling from the exchange that Kabuto really isn't in a position to oppose Madara.  If he captures the two jinchuuriki, then things are different as Madara would have to listen to him.

It makes you wonder about the sixth coffin.  It apparently doesn't have nearly the effect as having the two jinchuuriki would.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> :amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed
> 
> The plot thickens.
> 
> ...



Danzo didn't really confirm or deny what actually happened that night. He just said that Itachi was a true ninja and Sasuke's wasting his sacrifice, and it was revealed that Danzo had some kind of interaction with Madara that night too. We need more info.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 27, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Although it appears Kagutsuchi is Sasuke's own personal creation akin to how Kamui is Kakashi's; it was shown one chapter after we learnt Sasuke could spatially recompose his Amaterasu. This makes the notion that Sasuke has Tsukuyomi more credible and consistent with the third databook's entry.


It was only _named_ during the Kage Summit. We first saw it used during his fight with Killer B. Extinguishing the flames is but one application of it.



> _But we did see Sasuke with a sword at some point. Arguably this suggests he has Itachi's set of items plus an additional two items, a bow and an arrow- but those could possibly be a result of Sasuke's spatial recomposition._


He did indeed use a sword, but it came from no sake gourd. It probably was Keitai Henka, as you suggested.

I also share the opinion that Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu are the standard, or at least extremely common amongst those who awaken to the power of the Magnekyou Sharingan; I've posted about it like a million times(ask Klue!). Makes perfect sense as they represent the pinnacle of the Uchiha's two most prominent combat abilities: their Sharingan Genjutsu and Katon Ninjutsu respectively.

But still, there's room for variables. Perhaps Sasuke's a rare exception, due to his focus on Ninjutsu. And it's convenient that he primarily used his right Mangekyou Sharingan for Genjutsu castin' shenanigans, even though they were never named, or never shared Tsukuyomi's defining trait. It's possible that he simply didn't have the ability to cast it _initially,_ something he could have come to grasp with more experience... That's what I'd like to think, anyways. Don't really like the thought of unique/user-exclusive Mangekyou Sharingan techniques.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> Itachi is surprised that Naruto controlled the Kyuubi's power? Oh well.



Dude, Itachi encoutered Naruto three times. Each time...

...well, it shouldn't be a surprise that Itachi's surprised.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 27, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> *Danzo didn't really confirm or deny what actually happened that night.* He just said that Itachi was a true ninja and Sasuke's wasting his sacrifice, and it was revealed that Danzo had some kind of interaction with Madara that night too.


Actually he did 

2


Divinstrosity said:


> Dude, Itachi encoutered Naruto three times. Each time...
> 
> ...well, it shouldn't be a surprise that Itachi's surprised.



Yeah exactly my thoughts too.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Danzo didn't really confirm or deny what actually happened that night. He just said that Itachi was a true ninja and Sasuke's wasting his sacrifice, and it was revealed that Danzo had some kind of interaction with Madara that night too.



He did confirm it.

He couldn't believe Itachi revealed the truth to Sasuke before he died and even called him a traitor for revealing it.

Two chapters later, he thought to himself that Akatsuki must know the truth too.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

btw has samehada shown the ability to absorb elemental jutsus before?  If dont think so.  thats pretty hax.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jul 27, 2011)

The chapter sounds like one of the better chapters, despite the crappy initial translation.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> btw has samehada shown the ability to absorb elemental jutsus before?  If dont think so.  thats pretty hax.


it absorbed bee's raiton.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> btw has samehada shown the ability to absorb elemental jutsus before?  If dont think so.  thats pretty hax.



It absorbed Bee's lightning chakra from his swords.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> btw has samehada shown the ability to absorb elemental jutsus before?  If dont think so.  thats pretty hax.


It absorbed the lightning-composed chakra on B's blades.

[EDIT] - _* SaiST dropkicks Jizznificent and Klue._


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Dude, Itachi encoutered Naruto three times. Each time...
> 
> ...well, it shouldn't be a surprise that Itachi's surprised.



I was simply pointing out Itachi's ability to identify real potential, or lack thereof.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> btw has samehada shown the ability to absorb elemental jutsus before?  If dont think so.  thats pretty hax.



It did, it absorbed B's electrified pencil.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

Now I wonder if white zetsu can read Kabuto's mind from inside.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

seems like itachi also failed to recognize madara true knowledge of him as he was surprised Madara knew about his true feelings.
now i really wonder about that crow.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 27, 2011)

Aside from the chapter, anyone impressed by the art?


----------



## alchemy1234 (Jul 27, 2011)

guys... seriously screw everything else. anyone else noticed that itachi is easily keeping up with naruto.



A.Glover92 said:


> Aside from the chapter, anyone impressed by the art?



now that you've pointed that out, yes! it does look very good.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 27, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Actually he did
> 
> 2
> 
> ...





Klue said:


> He did confirm it.
> 
> He couldn't believe Itachi revealed the truth to Sasuke before he died and even called him a traitor for revealing it.
> 
> Two chapters later, he thought to himself that Akatsuki must know the truth too.



Well then what's going on with Naruto saying that Itachi infected Sasuke with his hate and blah-blah-blah? We may end being surprised by this since it has been brought up.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Aside from the chapter, anyone impressed by the art?



Itachi looked more Godly than usual today.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Well then what's going on with Naruto saying that Itachi infected Sasuke with his hate and blah-blah-blah? We may end being surprised by this since it has become an issue.



Read the first portion of the manga.

Regardless of any Itachi's true character, he still killed the clan, pretended to hate Sasuke and drove him to seek revenge.


----------



## vagnard (Jul 27, 2011)

So much for Itachi having great base ninjutsu. He is just using the same chunnin katons Sasuke could use in Part 1 while cripple Nagato is summoning shit and shinra tenseied Naruto. 

Itachi = MS


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 27, 2011)

Why does the crow's "eye" look like a different Mangekyo then Itachi's? Itachi has 3 points on his Mangekyo, the crow has 4.  Hmm...something weird is going on here.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jul 27, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I get the feeling from the exchange that Kabuto really isn't in a position to oppose Madara.  If he captures the two jinchuuriki, then things are different as Madara would have to listen to him.



Yeah It seems that way to me to but Kabuto is making a major mistake targeting Naruto I think it's a case of eyes to big for his stomach everything is pointing towards Kabuto is going to be the villain who dies in this arc


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 27, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> guys... seriously screw everything else. anyone else noticed that itachi is easily keeping up with naruto.
> 
> 
> 
> now that you've pointed that out, yes! it does look very good.



PNJ

Going by logic, Naruto is way faster than Itachi. 

Oh well.


----------



## Gonder (Jul 27, 2011)

so itachi and nagato  have to fight  killer bee and naruto while holding back


----------



## alchemy1234 (Jul 27, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Well then what's going on with Naruto saying that Itachi infected Sasuke with his hate and blah-blah-blah?



prolly has something to do with what itachi did with the clan. of course it was a mission but it would screw up sasuke regardless. not to mention itachi is the cause of sasuke walking on the path of hate. of course itachi didn't intend to do this, but the fact remains in happened. also all that talk about hating him (itachi) to grow stronger, prolly didn't help either.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

ok okay, ya i recall the sword thing now, and it seems it absorbed raikages shroud as well.  thanks.   As for the crow.  The fact that Itachi has one MS activated is strange. What if it restrics one MS jutsu?  Considering it may have been intended for sasuke, maybe it restrics amaterasu?  That could confirm that sasuke doesnt have tsukiyomi.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 27, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> guys... seriously screw everything else. anyone else noticed that itachi is easily keeping up with naruto.


Itachi's also extremely proficient with Shunshin. So much that he was on par with(if not, *better* than) Sasuke(who was fast enough in conjunction with his Sharingan to counter A's movements prior to amplifying his Raiton no Yoroi to full power) while he was not only ill, but nearly blind.


----------



## bill1228 (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> The colours hurt my eyes a bit to be honest.
> 
> I am confused. Did I not clearly narrow down the meaning of _intent_ to an act meant to cause damage to the zombies? As such, before I further indulge in your yes and no exercise, please elaborate how these events are pertinent to the discussion.


Sorry for the color.
Intent is simply the motivation or want to do something.  Intent doesn't lend itself to any specific act, such as causing damage to the zombies as you're saying.

As for the rest, we have both agreed that someone who is intensely intent on doing something is serious.  For instance, if I am intensely intent on jumping and take action by jumping, we can agree I was serious about jumping.

The events are pertinent because if Naruto is intensely intent on doing something, and takes actions to accomplish that something, we can conclude he is serious.  For example, if he is intensely intent on dodging attacks and attempts to dodge, he would be serious based on our shared definition of "serious".


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

vagnard said:


> So much for Itachi having great base ninjutsu. He is just using the same chunnin katons Sasuke could use in Part 1 while cripple Nagato is summoning shit and shinra tenseied Naruto.
> 
> Itachi = MS



there is a portion missing actually and it seems itachi uses more than jsut that against Bee.
also Nagato used double handed banshu tennin not shinra tensei.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> seems like itachi also failed to recognize madara true knowledge of him as he was surprised Madara knew about his true feelings.
> now i really wonder about that crow.



Well, doesn't muddy the damn waters?!

Why else would he think Madara would believe if he tried to protect Konoha and Sasuke? He HATED the village??!?

How can someone who seemed to know so much in life, seem to be so clueless in death?

Also, I thought Madara and Itachi hung up and shot the breeze? How else would Itachi know so much about Madara's brother and his history. How else would Madara know Itachi saw war at 4 and it changed him into a peace loving guy?


Hehe. 

Kishimoto...really?!?!


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

ITACHI MENTIONS KISAME@@!!   i knew he <3 him!


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> btw has samehada shown the ability to absorb elemental jutsus before?  If dont think so.  thats pretty hax.


but looking at the translation, it looks like it has trouble absorbing katon.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Why did Itachi imply ages ago that he knew this would happen and still act surprised?


----------



## vagnard (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> there is a portion missing actually and it seems itachi uses more than jsut that against Bee.
> also Nagato used double handed banshu tennin not shinra tensei.



I mean the sheer power of their base jutsus. 


Naruto needs a giant Rasengan to counter Nagato's jutsus while Bee just needed his blades.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 27, 2011)

It seems like absorbing that Goukakyuu was kind of tough on Samehada. Perhaps there are limits to what it can take in, so don't be surprised if it's not the perfect counter to techniques like Amaterasu and Susanoo that so many of you expect it to be.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why did Itachi imply ages ago that he knew this would happen and still act surprised?



He truly didn't believe Madara knew his true feelings, or is simply upset because everything that could have went wrong, did.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Jul 27, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> PNJ
> 
> Going by logic, Naruto is way faster than Itachi.
> 
> Oh well.



you don't need to be faster to 'keep up' with your opponent. lets see where this goes, but i feel naruto wont have a speed advantage in front of speed demons like sasuke or itachi after all.



SaiST said:


> Itachi's also extremely proficient with Shunshin. So much that he was on par with(if not, *better* than) Sasuke(who was fast enough in conjunction with his Sharingan to counter A's movements prior to amplifying his Raiton no Yoroi to full power) while he was not only ill, but nearly blind.



time for uchiha fans to rejoice. muahaha


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why did Itachi imply ages ago that he knew this would happen and still act surprised?



I think it was more that he didn't want to believe it, even though he knew it was possible.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 27, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> PNJ
> 
> Going by logic, Naruto is way faster than Itachi.
> 
> Oh well.



Agreed. Itachi, however fast he is, would be "normal human" (by the manga's standards) without any power-ups.



SaiST said:


> Itachi's also extremely proficient with Shunshin. So much that he was on par with(if not, *better* than) Sasuke(who was fast enough in conjunction with his Sharingan to counter A's movements prior to amplifying his Raiton no Yoroi to full power) while he was not only ill, but nearly blind.



I don't recall Sasuke or Itachi ever using any Body Flickers in their fight.



alchemy1234 said:


> you don't need to be faster to 'keep up' with your opponent.



That's true too. And has Itachi really "kept up" with Naruto so far? Haven't they just jumped at each other?


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why did Itachi imply ages ago that he knew this would happen and still act surprised?



my sentiments.


----------



## Distance (Jul 27, 2011)

So Itachi does mention Kisame!


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 27, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> ITACHI MENTIONS KISAME@@!!   i knew he <3 him!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DYje57V_BY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

But yeah, Kisame ftw.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

vagnard said:


> I mean the sheer power of their base jutsus.
> 
> 
> Naruto needs a giant Rasengan to counter Nagato's jutsus while Bee just needed his blades.



Nagato always had more raw power in him not to mention this summon is pretty much the strongest summon in the manga.Itachi is more about finess and skill.Itachi was actually impressive with his taijutsu display.and he has yet to show his true MS power.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 27, 2011)

> guys... seriously screw everything else. anyone else noticed that itachi is easily keeping up with naruto.


Itachi is fairly quick himself. He may not be faster than Naruto but Sharingan + Reflex's + decent speed allows him to respond to Naruto's attacks. I see nothing wrong with it. He doesn't have to be as fast as Naruto to be able to combat him.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2011)

vagnard said:


> I mean the sheer power of their base jutsus.
> 
> 
> Naruto needs a giant Rasengan to counter Nagato's jutsus while Bee just needed his blades.



You're ignoring the precision Bee had to show to counter Itachi's technique.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 27, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> PNJ
> 
> Going by logic, Naruto is way faster than Itachi.
> 
> Oh well.



Naruto is not using his full speed.Just because he's in RM doesn't mean he's yellow flashing.Someone would've commented on it if he was, like always.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

What i understand from script is that Itachi and Nagato are noobs. They probably don't even know Tobi's true identity 

Only Zetsu, Kabuto and Oro know his true face. I guess


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 27, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Actually he did
> 
> 2
> 
> ...



That isn't a confirmation since Danzou is assuming Itachi has told Sasuke everything. Which is far from the case. Madara was the one that told the story. Sasuke jumped the gun, there is a reason why Kakashi said wait till we confirm the info. Itachi needs to talk, now whether he does now or later is a different story.

The hatred bit on Itachi is interesting. Must have cleaner trans.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 27, 2011)

*So Naruto remembers the crow and wants to ask Itachi about that. Good, we're gonna have answers.*


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 27, 2011)

I expected Itachi to have better forseight than this honestly.  He didn't know madara might reveal the truth about him.  He didnt expect Sasuke to turn on konoha.  He didn't think naruto would get that strong.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2011)

It's one thing to have a backup plan in store in case something happens, but it's another for something to actually happen.

As for Itachi's jutsu, well, it's just his style is more finesse.  He's more of a "Minato"-type ninja than a "Nagato-type" shinobi.


----------



## vagnard (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato always had more raw power in him not to mention this summon is pretty much the strongest summon in the manga.Itachi is more about finess and skill.Itachi was actually impressive with his taijutsu display.and he has yet to show his true MS power.



Of course but this difference is laughable. Itachi is using jutsus that were introduced at the beginning of the manga. The poor guy has nothing new to offer. 

This wasn't even 1 Tailed Bee. Except for MS I don't see Itachi taking down anyone worth of a name in this manga. 



Gunners said:


> You're ignoring the precision Bee had to show to counter Itachi's technique.



It doesn't seem it took too much of Bee to counter that.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 27, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What i understand from script is that Itachi and Nagato are noobs. They probably don't even know Tobi's true identity
> 
> Only Zetsu, Kabuto and Oro know his true face. I guess



Lolwut, they clearly referred to him as Madara countless times.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jul 27, 2011)

Kisame is a beeeeaaaast.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

So much for Itachi the chessmaster.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato! lol


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 27, 2011)

The chapter is out btw.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

> Lolwut, they clearly referred to him as Madara countless times.


Tobi might not be madara at all. That's my point


----------



## FearTear (Jul 27, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *So Naruto remembers the crow and wants to ask Itachi about that.*



So Naruto has a brain after all


----------



## Sαge (Jul 27, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> guys... seriously screw everything else. anyone else noticed that itachi is easily keeping up with naruto.



Unimpressive. 

Where was it implied that Naruto was using his Yellow flash-esque _Shunshin_? Itachi is "keeping up" with a Naruto that's not even close to utilizing the speed he displayed against Raikage.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

bee got out of the genjutsu fast


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 27, 2011)

Did the FRS put Cerebes down for the count or what? I cant tell.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato are acting like they're stoned.  Even their faces...



blacksword said:


> Tobi might not be madara at all. That's my point



Must this be brought up in every single chapter discussion?


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> I think it was more that he didn't want to believe it, even though he knew it was possible.



A shining example of a 'Fuck My Life' moment for Itachi.





Wait a second.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2011)

> Of course but this difference is laughable. Itachi is using jutsus that were introduced at the beginning of the manga. The poor guy has nothing new to offer.



Can't be helped, Kishi doesn't want ninjas to have a diverse selection of abilities.  



> So Naruto remembers the crow and wants to ask Itachi about that. Good, we're gonna have answers.



That's the only thing I'm looking forward to in these next few chapters.


----------



## Melas (Jul 27, 2011)

bill1228 said:


> Sorry for the color.
> Intent is simply the motivation or want to do something.  Intent doesn't lend itself to any specific act, such as causing damage to the zombies as you're saying.
> 
> As for the rest, we have both agreed that someone who is intensely intent on doing something is serious.  For instance, if I am intensely intent on jumping and take action by jumping, we can agree I was serious about jumping.
> ...



We are dealing with specifics here, not generalizations. I have been clear in my definition of the word since the beginning. You are attempting to define intent as defensive atleast in the second example, which in any battle that you seek to win is insufficient, unless you can outlast your opponent, which should not be the case against immortal zombies.

As with my example of Naruto vs A, the former was serious about escaping not fighting A.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 27, 2011)

*This chapter -_-*

Was amazing! I have not said that about a Naruto chapter since Kakashi vs Zabuza/7 swordsman.

I'm glad Nagato found out the truth about Itachi. Good shit.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why did Itachi imply ages ago that he knew this would happen and still act surprised?



He was hoping things wouldn't turn out the way he thought they would.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2011)

> It doesn't seem it took too much of Bee to counter that.


It didn't take a lot of effort for Minato to counter A yet the strike would destroy the majority of Shinobi in Naruto. 

Bee is a skilled Shinobi, doing something skillful will require less effort on his part.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

it was a good chapter


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

MangaZone forgot a page: The one where Bee grabs his sevenswords.


----------



## Distance (Jul 27, 2011)

Indeed, this was quite an impressive chapter. This is how a fight should always be. Fuck the over-powered shit, or one shot, or blitzing, you need a good and interesting build up beforehand.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2011)

SUCH A BEAUTIFUL CHAPTER.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 27, 2011)

Yep sweet chapter, all 4 of them mostly itachi though showed us some nice stuff.

Itachi can use jutsu really fast, this chapter just further proved that.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi's Question


----------



## HInch (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> MangaZone forgot a page: The one where Bee grabs his sevenswords.



Oh thank God, I thought I had imagined that raw.


----------



## bill1228 (Jul 27, 2011)

Melas said:


> We are dealing with specifics here, not generalizations. I have been clear in my definition of the word since the beginning. You are attempting to define intent as defensive atleast in the second example, which in any battle that you seek to win is sufficient, unless you can outlast your opponent, which should not be the case against immortal zombies.
> 
> As with my example of Naruto vs A, the former was serious about escaping not fighting A.



The argument is whether Naruto is serious in this battle, if you don't want to answer the questions I've posed that's fine.  I'm only interested in continuing this if the earlier questions I posed are answered, as I feel it will put an end to the main argument of whether or not he is serious.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

hey guys let me help you enjoy the chapter read it with this track

like this

epic chapter


----------



## vjpowell (Jul 27, 2011)

Finally Naruto Vs Itachi. I have been wanting to see this for a long time.


----------



## Shadow_fox (Jul 27, 2011)

Agreed, it was a good old fashion beatdown mixed with drama and character development. 

 Can't wait for more.


----------



## Saru (Jul 27, 2011)

It definitely drew me into the story while I was reading it looking at the pretty pictures.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

loved it, lets tards and trolls join hands and call it a tie break till next week


----------



## Saren (Jul 27, 2011)

It was definately fap worthy.


----------



## Kage (Jul 27, 2011)

it was alright.

i'm all for less complaining about...everything though.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 27, 2011)

It was ok, I'm more exited for next week.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm glad we could finally have a Naruto vs Itachi. Been waiting for it for long.


----------



## whatuwan (Jul 27, 2011)

whatuwan said:


> Itachi uses his crow that he implanted into naruto.


HOLY SH*T i can't believe my prediction was true


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

ms version Link removed


----------



## Yachiru (Jul 27, 2011)

*Let the mindf*** begin*

Naruto looks like hes giving Itachi a blowjob. Once again. Priceless chapter.

Expect mega mindfuck as well as Itachi edo fuck.

And what's Nagato doing? Standing behind like Konan used to do?


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jul 27, 2011)

*some serious rewriting going on?*

When kishi introduced the crow it was speculated to be some kind of anti-genjutsu thing naruto could use in a clash with Sasuke.

That hasn't come to pass.

Let's face it, The manga is on a downward spiral, for a while it seemed like kishi lost the will to write it, now it seems like he's trying to out-do fan-boys for worst fan-fic, he's literally trolling his own manga.

Admit it, if someone had described the current naruto to you a year or two years ago, you'd haev assumed it was a badly written fan fantasy.  Its like a tribute band, going through the motions, looking the part, but not quite getting it right.

So is someone else writing Naruto now?

The crow seems to be another indication of this.  Naruto got so overpowered the crow kinda seems pointless now.  He doesn't really need help against Sasuke.  So did Kishi forget to forward plan, just change his mind or get someone else to write the manga?  

Either way, none of this makes sense -One Piece all the way for me!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 27, 2011)

Boy....
Go and sleep. Ya dont even know what the crow is gonna do yet.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Jul 27, 2011)

You assume a great deal of things making your rant worth less than dog shit.

Just because you think your right, doesnt mean you are. Little life lesson for you there.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 27, 2011)

This defines "jumping the shark." You don't *know* the crow's intended purpose to confidently say Kishimoto wrote himself into a corner.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jul 27, 2011)

go look up "jump the shark" you clearly have no idea what it means, child.  Particularly ironic considering your sig!


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2011)

TIME TO THINK ABOUT NEXT WEEK'S ENDLESS POSSIBILITIES.


----------



## takL (Jul 27, 2011)

Gabe said:


> ms version _Itachi used Tsukuyomi against Kakashi_



they took kabutos lines totally wrong there...


----------



## Crona (Jul 27, 2011)

Aww Itachi's reaction when he saw Sammy.  He realized Kisame died


----------



## Combine (Jul 27, 2011)

*Now comes the year-long wait for the anime...*

...to fuck it up! 

Well, hopefully not. The amount of filler fighting they could get away with inserting even with just this one chapter would be epic. They just have to make sure Suzuki/Wakabayashi are in charge.

Wakabayashi's style would actually be fitting since Nagato is now more of a comedian, where as people were upset by his wacky depiction of God Pain during his Kyuubi fight.


----------



## ashher (Jul 27, 2011)

cognitivedissonance said:


> When kishi introduced the crow it was speculated to be some kind of anti-genjutsu thing naruto could use in a clash with Sasuke.
> 
> That hasn't come to pass.
> 
> ...



Oh why didn't you tell that earlier...your post makes so much sense now...


----------



## Kronin (Jul 27, 2011)

cognitivedissonance said:


> When kishi introduced the crow it was speculated to be some kind of anti-genjutsu thing naruto could use in a clash with Sasuke.



Actually this option was ruled out since the duel between Team Taka and Killer Bee when it was discovered that a jincuuriki in tune with its bijuu is immune to every genjutsu (except, I think, the Tsukuyomi), just as the Hachibi has shown in this chapter.

With Naruto who must master all the skills of the power of the bijuu and that for it definitely needs to be in friendship with the Kyuubi (I think that very soon, I hypothesize exactly when Madara will appear before him and KillerBee, Naruto will begin to feel the energy loss of the disporportianl use of the Kage-Bunshin in the nine-tails mode), it was clear that this would be his defence against Sasuke's genjustsu.

And in the end, we still don't know what serve the Itachi's power, so for now I don't understand how it's possibile to be disappointed about its use...


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

cognitivedissonance said:


> When kishi introduced the crow it was speculated to be some kind of anti-genjutsu thing naruto could use in a clash with Sasuke.
> 
> That hasn't come to pass.
> 
> ...



Are you penalizing the author because something a certain number of fans speculated turned out wrong?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

cognitivedissonance said:


> When kishi introduced the crow it was speculated to be some kind of anti-genjutsu thing naruto could use in a clash with Sasuke.
> 
> That hasn't come to pass.
> 
> ...



people dont like something they get mad also OP is overrated


----------



## Algol (Jul 27, 2011)

awesome chapter, such great action finally without dialogue breaks, well i geuss it had dialogue fighting which was sweet


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

I have never before seen a chapter cause this much animosity among fandoms. People were ready to rip eachothers' throats out before it was even released. I shudder to think of what's to come...

The chapter itself was awesome, though.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I have never before seen a chapter cause this much animosity among fandoms. People were ready to rip eachothers' throats out before it was even released. I shudder to think of what's to come...
> 
> The chapter itself was awesome, though.



its been much worse during the sasuke/itachi fight and especially the pain/naruto and jiraya/pain fight.these were the harshest times in the forum.
this is only the start but the fandom war appears to have awakened again after a realy long sleep.so now its going to deteriorate with each chapter of this fight.
but finally we have an awesome fight worth reading.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 27, 2011)

vered said:


> its been much worse during the sasuke/itachi fight and especially the pain/naruto and jiraya/pain fight.these were the harshest times in the forum.
> this is only the start but the fandom war appears to have awakened again after a realy long sleep.so now its going to deteriorate with each chapter of this fight.
> but finally we have an awesome fight worth reading.



Maybe that's just the price we have to pay to see an awesome fight...


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome chapter, imo.

One week away from info about the crow. Finally


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Maybe that's just the price we have to pay to see an awesome fight...



Great times approach; I'm going to enjoy every second of it.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 27, 2011)

"Since when do you crack jokes?!"

 priceless


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Maximo said:


> "Since when do you crack jokes?!"
> 
> priceless



LoL! 

Felt like a One Piece moment.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 27, 2011)

great chapter, hopefully this continues. 

i kinda like nagato's easy going mood now, it's like he's high or something.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Really nice chapter.. nice balance between the talking and the fighting and Im getting really interested in seeing what Itachi gave to Naruto. I hope Itachi does not get seal after this encounter because I want him to meet Sasuke one last time


----------



## Joker J (Jul 28, 2011)

Finally it's been put to rest Samehada can absorb any Ninjutsu it seemed like absorbing Raiton wasn't enough to alot of people.
It was cool that he finally he used Samehada also was Itachi always able to do a one hand seal to use that Katon jutsu?


----------



## Supersonic Strawhat (Jul 30, 2011)

Itachi: Why won't he return to the village?!

Naruto: Because he's fucking batshit retarded!!!


----------

